# Real Housewives of Potomac (MD) - BRAVO



## Ladybug09

Well DC is getting another chance at reality tv.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Really?  You'd think they would give up at the first failure. DC is too conservative a city. I thought they would try somewhere in Texas like Dallas or even try a reboot of Miami (Miami in theory should work if they could the right women together).


----------



## slang

CanuckBagLover said:


> Really?  You'd think they would give up at the first failure. DC is too conservative a city. I thought they would try somewhere in Texas like Dallas or even try a reboot of Miami (Miami in theory should work if they could the right women together).



They announced Dallas aswell! They added both new cities to the franchise


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> Really?  You'd think they would give up at the first failure. DC is too conservative a city. I thought they would try somewhere in Texas like Dallas or even try a reboot of Miami (Miami in theory should work if they could the right women together).



DC isn't as conservative as you think...

This could be interesting, I know (by association) two of the ladies


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> DC isn't as conservative as you think...
> 
> This could be interesting, I know (by association) two of the ladies


 
I meant conservative in that everything resolves around politics in DC and while there is a lot of money and power, I just think it is quieter than some other cities.  Its just my impression - though I don't live there (I was actually born in DC and spent my early childhood there and do have family in the DC area that I visit, though I don't purport to know DC well.

Anyways, after reading the Bravo blurb I gather the focus will be on successful African American women.  There is not enough diversity in the casting of these shows.  So  I think this was a good decision and good way to revamp the show if they are going back to the DC area.  So I have to admit I'm more interested than I was initially upon hearing the news.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I meant conservative in that everything resolves around politics in DC and while there is a lot of money and power, I just think it is quieter than some other cities.  Its just my impression - though I don't live there (I was actually born in DC and spent my early childhood there and do have family in the DC area that I visit, though I don't purport to know DC well.
> 
> Anyways, after reading the Bravo blurb I gather the focus will be on successful African American women.  There is not enough diversity in the casting of these shows.  So  I think this was a good decision and good way to revamp the show if they are going back to the DC area.  So I have to admit I'm more interested than I was initially upon hearing the news.



on the surface DC is conservative.  But these folks are quite colorful.  It's quiet as kept, because I've been to more than a few events where TMZ would love to get a story - LOL.

  But this groups is Potomac, MD social climbers and new money (old money, like NYC, wouldn't come close to being on these shows) so they are just ITCHING to be on a reality show.

I agree, not enough diversity. But, that's Bravo for you


----------



## Ladybug09

CanuckBagLover said:


> I meant conservative in that everything resolves around politics in DC and while there is a lot of money and power, I just think it is quieter than some other cities.  Its just my impression - though I don't live there (I was actually born in DC and spent my early childhood there and do have family in the DC area that I visit, though I don't purport to know DC well.
> 
> Anyways, after reading the Bravo blurb I gather the focus will be on successful African American women.  *There is not enough diversity in the casting of these shows. * So  I think this was a good decision and good way to revamp the show if they are going back to the DC area.  So I have to admit I'm more interested than I was initially upon hearing the news.


Agree. I wish they would mix it up instead of having all Black and all White. (on ALL of the franchises)

I also heard that they are going to bring back the RHWoDC with a new cast.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Ladybug09 said:


> Agree. I wish they would mix it up instead of having all Black and all White.
> 
> I also heard that they are going to bring back the RHWoDC with a new cast.


 


But why does this cast need to be mixed up?  OC,BH,NY,NJ are all white????


----------



## Sassys

pinkngreenpurse said:


> But why does this cast need to be mixed up?  OC,BH,NY,NJ are all white????


 
And 90% of us have said for years, that is stupid. Especially NYC, NJ and BH. There are plenty of minorities with money in NYC, NJ and BH. Most of us, find it hard to believe there are no minorities that want to be on a reality show in NYC, NJ or BH. Most people with money crave the limelight. It's something they can't buy...

ATL is considered to be "black Hollywood", so I get why they never replaced Kim with another white woman. I know nothing about the OC, so not sure if minorities live there or if any of them want to be on reality tv.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinkngreenpurse said:


> But why does this cast need to be mixed up?  OC,BH,NY,NJ are all white????



I don't think it 'needs' to be mixed up per say.  But when you think about it, Potomac, MD is more white than black, so it would make sense to have actually more white women and a few blacks. 

But, Bravo likes to see the fights and well, ATL gives fights.  So I guess Bravo wants to see if they can get the same from this group of black women (well Katie thinks shes's white... so yeah...).

However, these groups of women on these shows are somewhat an extension of real life.  there are some white people that do not have any black friends and vice-versa.  I mean they are neighbors, co workers and such in passing, but not friends.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Agree. I wish they would mix it up instead of having all Black and all White.
> 
> I also heard that they are going to bring back the RHWoDC with a new cast.



the cast they had was fine, minus the Gate Crashers.  All of the women, except Katherine are divorced.  Bravo should have been taping a long while back with these ladies - good TV.

Stacie's husband was all kinds of fradulent.   LOL

I saw Mary a few weeks ago, looking LIT!  Glass of wine and all.  Mary I see in Georgetown, she's so tiny.

Katherine is remarried and had a baby.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> the cast they had was fine, minus the Gate Crashers.  All of the women, except Katherine are divorced.  Bravo should have been taping a long while back with these ladies - good TV.
> 
> Stacie's husband was all kinds of fradulent.   LOL
> 
> I saw Mary a few weeks ago, looking LIT!  Glass of wine and all.  Mary I see in Georgetown, she's so tiny.
> 
> Katherine is remarried and had a baby.



I really liked DC. I know Tarq and whats her name kind of took over the season but the others I liked. 

What kind of fraud was Stacies husband involved in?


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I really liked DC. I know Tarq and whats her name kind of took over the season but the others I liked.
> 
> What kind of fraud was Stacies husband involved in?



some issues with the DC boxing commisssion


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think it 'needs' to be mixed up per say.  But when you think about it, Potomac, MD is more white than black, so it would make sense to have actually more white women and a few blacks.
> .



This is the part that confuses me.  I hope it's not rude to say but this group seems so unrepresentative of Potomac in any way.  I grew up there and was expecting something totally different.   Not only were we majority white but we were more specifically majority Jewish.  I know it's un-pc to use the term JAP nowadays but that's what we were, a whole bunch of JAPS with a lot of elite international organization families mixed in.  Granted things change.   

But then again it's pretend reality, not reality.  They just put together a group of women who will be entertaining and a strong relation to the actual geographic location is unnecessary.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> This is the part that confuses me.  I hope it's not rude to say but this group seems so unrepresentative of Potomac in any way.  I grew up there and was expecting something totally different.   Not only were we majority white but we were more specifically majority Jewish.  I know it's un-pc to use the term JAP nowadays but that's what we were, a whole bunch of JAPS with a lot of elite international organization families mixed in.  Granted things change.
> 
> But then again it's pretend reality, not reality.  They just put together a group of women who will be entertaining and a strong relation to the actual geographic location is unnecessary.


You're exactly right, that area is largely Jewish. 

Be interesting to see who actually lives in Potomac.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *the cast they had was fine, minus the Gate Crashers.  All of the women,* except Katherine are divorced.  Bravo should have been taping a long while back with these ladies - good TV*.*
> 
> Stacie's husband was all kinds of fradulent.   LOL
> 
> I saw Mary a few weeks ago, looking LIT!  Glass of wine and all.  Mary I see in Georgetown, she's so tiny.
> 
> Katherine is remarried and had a baby.


 
Agree! They didn't give them a chance. They gave the stupid Miami cast more chances but not DC.


----------



## Ladybug09

pinkngreenpurse said:


> But why does this cast need to be mixed up?  OC,BH,NY,NJ are all white????


I mean mix up ALL of the shows. Not just this one.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I never understood why there are not minorities on these shows. The only East Asian person I can name is Lisa Wu-Hartwell (from what I know Orange County has far more East Asian people than Atlanta but I don't blame Bravo because who can expect Vicki to keep things politically correct). 

I would say that Bravo has done better on the Latina front as there have been a couple and it's not concentrated entirely on one city. But in the South Asian and Middle Eastern department there is much to be desired.


----------



## cdtracing

mundodabolsa said:


> This is the part that confuses me.  I hope it's not rude to say but this group seems so unrepresentative of Potomac in any way.  I grew up there and was expecting something totally different.   Not only were we majority white but we were more specifically majority Jewish.  I know it's un-pc to use the term JAP nowadays but that's what we were, a whole bunch of JAPS with a lot of elite international organization families mixed in.  Granted things change.
> 
> But then again it's pretend reality, not reality.  They just put together a group of women who will be entertaining and a strong relation to the actual geographic location is unnecessary.



You are correct.  My sister & her husband lived in the area for years & there is a Jewish majority (at least there was when my sister lived there).  Personally, it's all fake reality TV.  There are wealthy people in these areas of all races.  I think that to limit the cast to one race or another is kind of stupid.  But in actuality, Bravo just wants fights, drama, & ratings.  Whether the women are friends & get along is irrelevant.  Most of these women are just promoting themselves...some successfully & some not so much.  And most don't need the money.  Some may be trying to prop up an aging career, who knows their reasons.  As far as Bravo is concerned, it's  what ever it takes to bring those ratings in.  I never cared for the Miami franchise.  Honestly, I had a very difficult time understanding them when they spoke, especially when they got excited or really pissed off.  I felt like that whole franchise needed sub titles.  None of the castmates seemed to mesh.  On the DC show, none of the castmates seemed to mesh either.  I don't care to watch a revival of either of those two shows.


----------



## cdtracing

girlonthecoast said:


> I never understood why there are not minorities on these shows. The only East Asian person I can name is Lisa Wu-Hartwell (from what I know Orange County has far more East Asian people than Atlanta but I don't blame Bravo because who can expect Vicki to keep things politically correct).
> 
> I would say that Bravo has done better on the Latina front as there have been a couple and it's not concentrated entirely on one city. But in the South Asian and Middle Eastern department there is much to be desired.



Well, I do think there is a shortage of Asians on these shows but as far as Middle Eastern, they have their own show on Bravo...Shahs of Sunset.

I have wondered if one reason wealthy Asians are not on the show is that they frown on all the drama & exploitation of personal business.  Bravo can only cast people who are willing to go on the show & have cameras follow them everywhere when filming.  I would imagine that many people who are approached, decline to be a part of the show.  Most wealthy people do not want their "personal business" put on TV for mass consumption.


----------



## girlonthecoast

cdtracing said:


> Well, I do think there is a shortage of Asians on these shows but as far as Middle Eastern, they have their own show on Bravo...Shahs of Sunset.
> 
> I have wondered if one reason wealthy Asians are not on the show is that they frown on all the drama & exploitation of personal business.  Bravo can only cast people who are willing to go on the show & have cameras follow them everywhere when filming.  I would imagine that many people who are approached, decline to be a part of the show.  Most wealthy people do not want their "personal business" put on TV for mass consumption.


As much as I hate painting everyone with a broad brush. As a Chinese person, I totally see why people from this particular culture shy away from this kind of attention. However, I think there are definitely more exceptions *cough* Dorothy Wang.

In my personal opinion, I think it stems from East Asian immigrants shying away from being entrepreneurial and self promoting, instead choosing more stable and predictable career options. But I think that is starting to change and I've seen that we can be as flashy and crass as the worst real housewife.


----------



## junqueprincess

Somehow I'm excited at the prospect of a complete new cast of characters. 

The DC franchise was fine. How many years ago was that? Miami was a bit  boring and disjointed. I like the sports wives year 1 better than the next go at it.

I wonder if they think they know the secret sauce. There hasn't been a new franchise since BH, right?

I'm done with NJ forever.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> on the surface DC is conservative.  But these folks are quite colorful.  It's quiet as kept, because I've been to more than a few events where TMZ would love to get a story - LOL.
> 
> But this groups is Potomac, MD social climbers and new money (old money, like NYC, wouldn't come close to being on these shows) so they are just ITCHING to be on a reality show.
> 
> I agree, not enough diversity. But, that's Bravo for you




Sounds like you've got some inside scoop on some good gossip!  Will plan to check the show out and see what its all about it. Getting tired of the shows in the Franchise - OC really did it in for me this year.  All I'm really looking forward to is BH and NY.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Ladybug09 said:


> Agree. I wish they would mix it up instead of having all Black and all White. (on ALL of the franchises)
> 
> I also heard that they are going to bring back the RHWoDC with a new cast.


Wish they would mix it up more too.  But that seems doubtful  That's news that they will try to bring back DC in addition to the RH of the Potomac.  I guess we'll see what happens.  Dallas has the potential for fun.


----------



## Jayne1

girlonthecoast said:


> I never understood why there are not minorities on these shows. The only East Asian person I can name is Lisa Wu-Hartwell (from what I know Orange County has far more East Asian people than Atlanta but I don't blame Bravo because who can expect Vicki to keep things politically correct).
> 
> I would say that Bravo has done better on the Latina front as there have been a couple and it's not concentrated entirely on one city. But in the South Asian and Middle Eastern department there is much to be desired.



We had a Real Housewives franchise in Canada for a year or two, and it was set in British Columbia, which has a huge Chinese population.

Not only were there no Asian housewives, we never saw any Asians in the background, when the HWs were out and about.  lol Weird!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think the closest the franchise has gotten to Asian is Lisa Wu and Pettifleur - both biracial though


----------



## Ladybug09

pinkngreenpurse said:


> But why does this cast need to be mixed up?  OC,BH,NY,NJ are all white????





Jayne1 said:


> We had a Real Housewives franchise in Canada for a year or two, and it was set in British Columbia, which has a huge Chinese population.
> 
> Not only were there no Asian housewives,* we never saw any Asians in the background, when the HWs were out and about.  lol Weird*!


Super weird.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> We had a Real Housewives franchise in Canada for a year or two, and it was set in British Columbia, which has a huge Chinese population.
> 
> *Not only were there no Asian housewives*, we never saw any Asians in the background, when the HWs were out and about.  lol Weird!




Did you forget about Reiko - she was Asian (Japanese if I recall correctly) and married to a South Asian man, although they did replace her for season 2


----------



## DA Club

I live in the OC, actually probably a mile or so away from Heather and Shannon, and always thought it was weird there were no Asians in the cast nor even in the background as their friends. The Asian population here is huge! I just found this article that Orange County has the third highest Asian population in the country. But I do agree with previous posters that it could be the culture that prevents them from wanting to join the show.

http://www.latimes.com/local/orangecounty/la-me-asian-oc-20140714-story.html


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> We had a Real Housewives franchise in Canada for a year or two, and it was set in British Columbia, which has a huge Chinese population.
> 
> Not only were there no Asian housewives, we never saw any Asians in the background, when the HWs were out and about.  lol Weird![/QUOT
> 
> I actually think there was one in the first year who was mixed raced Asian - the one who was married to the former gangster/ drug kingpin who was now calling himself a "venture capitalist".  (I thought it was absolutely disgusting that they didn't do their background checks or if they did, didn't care and let them come on the show in any event).  But you're right it was pathetic in terms of showing the cultural diversity of Vancouver and absolutely inexcusable.


----------



## DrDior

mundodabolsa said:


> This is the part that confuses me.  I hope it's not rude to say but this group seems so unrepresentative of Potomac in any way.  I grew up there and was expecting something totally different.   Not only were we majority white but we were more specifically majority Jewish.  I know it's un-pc to use the term JAP nowadays but that's what we were, a whole bunch of JAPS with a lot of elite international organization families mixed in.  Granted things change.
> 
> But then again it's pretend reality, not reality.  They just put together a group of women who will be entertaining and a strong relation to the actual geographic location is unnecessary.



You guys got your own Bravo show, "Long Island Princesses." Every time the show would come on, my husband would leave the room muttering, "couldn't we get anything better? Where's Larry David when you need him?".


----------



## DrDior

Jayne1 said:


> We had a Real Housewives franchise in Canada for a year or two, and it was set in British Columbia, which has a huge Chinese population.
> 
> Not only were there no Asian housewives, we never saw any Asians in the background, when the HWs were out and about.  lol Weird!



Though it did produce thousands of giggles in our household when they would film in such exotic establishments as "Milestones."


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> Agree. I wish they would mix it up instead of having all Black and all White. (on ALL of the franchises)
> 
> I also heard that they are going to bring back the RHWoDC with a new cast.



i totally agree.  i'd like to see some diversity on all the casts.


----------



## caramelize126

My friend's mom and a few of her friends were approached by casting directors for this a while ago. They are all wealthy, well connected junior leaguers from the Bethesda/Chevy Chase area. They all backed out as soon as they found out it was for a real housewives show. 

The Potomac/ DC area IS relatively conservative especially compared to places like BH and OC, so I cant imagine it was easy to cast people. I grew up here and I personally don't know a single person that would be willing to do it.

Should be interesting.


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> the cast they had was fine, minus the Gate Crashers.  All of the women, except Katherine are divorced.  *Bravo should have been taping a long while back with these ladies - good TV.*
> 
> Stacie's husband was all kinds of fradulent.   LOL
> 
> I saw Mary a few weeks ago, looking LIT!  Glass of wine and all.  Mary I see in Georgetown, she's so tiny.
> 
> Katherine is remarried and had a baby.


OMG, I said the same thing!
And the former Michaele Salahi is now married to rock and roller Neal Schon from Journey.
I'm going to have to read about Stacie. Sounds juicy.


----------



## Lanier

caramelize126 said:


> My friend's mom and a few of her friends were approached by casting directors for this a while ago. They are all wealthy, well connected junior leaguers from the Bethesda/Chevy Chase area. They all backed out as soon as they found out it was for a real housewives show.
> 
> The Potomac/ DC area IS relatively conservative especially compared to places like BH and OC, so I cant imagine it was easy to cast people. I grew up here and I personally don't know a single person that would be willing to do it.
> 
> Should be interesting.



Exactly -- the people I know there who would be candidates would NOT do the show.  I'm just excited to see places I recognize! I was bummed when the DC show wasn't picked up again.


----------



## needloub

^I agree...I actually liked the cast from DC minus the "Gate Crashers."


----------



## Sassys

I'm so confused. 

Karen is suppose to be rich, yet her kitchen looks like 1980 and they have a tube tv in the livingroom.

The girl that tried on her wedding dress: she is divorced but lives with her ex-boyfriend who she's not really with? The date on her wedding dress box said 2006 (assuming when she got married), but there was a picture collage with her boyfriend that had 2005 date? Maybe I'm half asleep and need to rewatch.

All their weaves look cheap.


----------



## Sassys

35min in and this show is boring the hell out of me.


----------



## sfennell14

Sassys said:


> 35min in and this show is boring the hell out of me.




Agreed!


----------



## Graw

I never thought I'd watch real housewives and hear "section 8."  I could see Lisa Vanderpump now, what is section 8 darling?  Is that like the hunger games? I am sure the NY house wives don't have a clue what that is, maybe Bethany!


----------



## Shoegal30

These ladies are embarrassing themselves.  From the bad weaves to the incessant chatter regarding etiquette....I can't with them.  I see a cancellation on the horizon.  SMH.


----------



## Graw

They should have the mother who gives millions to charity every year on the show.  I'd love to see her home.  Her daughter is the one who left her husband when she was 4 months pregnant and now lives with her boyfriend and 3 children.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This show was a snoozer....looks like they are trying to create drama. I was tired of hearing them try to convince the viewers of how exclusive and great Potomac is. I couldn't believe how horrible some of their kitchens were, maybe Potomac can use some interior designers and general contractors.


----------



## kemilia

I haven't watched yet (it should be waiting the DVR) but seeing bad kitchens might be fun.


----------



## minimom

The kitchens are horrible, but I am finding some of these women way too rude and overbearing.


----------



## 30gold

I missed it last night; however it sounds as though I didn't miss much.


----------



## bisousx

What, is this real?

Sorry, I grew up in the DMV area.. can't think of anything more boring than watching people from Potomac, NOVA, DC,, etc.


----------



## lulilu

These women were beyond delusional -- telling us how posh and refined they were, all the while acting like @sses.


----------



## DD101

Sassys said:


> 35min in and this show is boring the hell out of me.




Me too. I tried, but they were just not interesting at all. Not one bit. I'll wait for Dallas. That outta be fun!


----------



## haute okole

I would rather watch my professional pooper scooper than watch this show.


----------



## lucywife

Another trainwreck of a show.


----------



## 19flowers

I'm one and done on this show - probably won't watch again.


----------



## jayne01

I didn't watch but saw a preview and it was driving me nuts that I knew I'd seen that Ashley girl before...then I realized I'd seen her on Say Yes to the Dress. Wasn't Megan from OC on it too?


----------



## swags

I kind of liked it.
Could not stop staring at Karens Gucci bag. The color was pretty.


----------



## kemilia

Well, I didn't turn it off. 

I got confused over who was who a couple of times due to the changes of the hair/weaves/wigs. I do think these women are not even close when it comes to their wealth, or the display of their wealth, compared to some of the other HW shows, like the kitchens were not great. Maybe the Potomac area is deliberately not as flashy as, say, Beverly Hills. 

I will watch it again, it kinda reminded me (a little bit) of Blood, Sweat & Heels.


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: How the marriage of Real Housewives of Potomac's Gizelle Bryant to megachurch pastor husband crumbled amid allegations of his cheating and out-of-wedlock children
Gizelle Bryant, 45, is already the standout star of Bravo's latest entry in the Housewife franchise 
In an exclusive interview with Daily Mail Online, Gizelle says she didn't hesitate to end her marriage after she discovered her husband cheated
Gizelle and Baltimore televangelist Jamal Bryant, 44, divorced in 2009 but Gizelle says he will make an appearance on the new series 
He gave the eulogy at the funeral for Freddie Gray 
'Once I've dealt with it, processed it and moved on I am done with it,' says Gizelle who promises there will be no tears - but yes dating - on show 
The single mom of three girls lives in a $1.6 million, five-bedroom home


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-cheating-wedlock-children.html#ixzz3xhhnD5OW


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Well that was fast...


----------



## tonij2000

I loved Gizelle and I loved the one who is divorced and living with the ex husband although I feel sooo sorry for her. He can cheat and do whatever he wants to do but she still shares a bed with him each night.


----------



## gre8dane

Initially, I thought maybe Gizelle & her annoying kids were in a smaller "extra" kitchen in her house.  Their houses seemed to be the regular houses that you see throughout the DMV.  Bravo showed large estates between the scenes & I thought we might see an occupant of one of those houses.


----------



## gre8dane

swags said:


> I kind of liked it.
> Could not stop staring at Karens Gucci bag. The color was pretty.




Same here!  I kept thinking that bag must smell DIVINE!  Other than that she looked a mess and her Klingon-esque forehead was distracting to me. 

The tea and their "argument" were quite contrived. I know, reality tv & it's their debut season, but still.  They are a pretentious bunch especially Charrissa. 



tonij2000 said:


> I loved Gizelle and I loved the one who is divorced and living with the ex husband although I feel sooo sorry for her. He can cheat and do whatever he wants to do but she still shares a bed with him each night.




Gizelle was funny. And I agree about Robyn, and Charrissa as well. Their situations are sad.


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> Could not stop staring at* Karens Gucci bag*. The color was pretty.



To me, that was the best part of the entire show.  Other than that  bag, the rest of the show was BORING!


----------



## LabelLover81

I liked Giselle. I feel like she is someone I would hang out with. I live in Northern VA and I agree with an earlier post, their houses looked like run of the mill houses around here. 
The DC housewives seemed to have more $& (except the Salahis). I also enjoyed the DC cast. Especially Cat, she was a trip!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Saw the first 1/2 hour and couldn't last.  None of the woman were interesting to me.  Won't be tuning in again.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This show was good. The delusion alone makes it worth the watch. The old money/new money bs, the etiquette rules bs, the I'm Married to the Black Bill Gates bs, the light skin chronicles, the I have 3 kids under 3 but desperate for a husband bs, etc. Yeah I see a lot of dirty laundry airing potential. 

Gizelle's house is 1.6M with that kitchen? Wowza.


----------



## Jayne1

For some reason, it's on at 11pm here. Anything worthwhile, is never on that late.

Nevertheless, I watched it and I thought it was okay.  I liked the woman who boiled  the crabs, but was treated like hired help by her so called friend&#8230; the friend who had a team of makeup people doing her up, yet got this friend to do the cooking.

I didn't care that her wig was awful and she did stuff that made people angry, I just liked her anyway. 

I can't remember the difference between the two meanies. The one who has a husband in another state, and the one who is married to the Black Bill Gates.   Both pretentious.


----------



## Graw

I think this is a prerequisite to start a RH series.

EXCLUSIVE
New Housewife, Old Drama: Potomac Star Robyn Filed For Bankruptcy
Not so rich! She joins the long list of broke housewives.
Posted on Nov 23, 2015 @ 6:54AM
robyn-dixon-bankrupt-pp

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/robyn-dixon-bankrupt-real-housewives-potomac-filed-bankruptcy/

Bravo
Teresa Giudice, Sonja Morgan, Alexis Bellino and now Robyn Dixon!

The new cast member of the upcoming Real Housewives of Potomac can join the long list of Bravolebrities who have filed for bankruptcy, RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal.

According to documents exclusively obtained by Radar, the ex-wife of former NBA star Juan Dixon filed for chapter 7 bankruptcy in her home state of Maryland on September 26, 2013.

READ THE SHOCKING COURT DOCUMENTS

The 36-year-old mother of two claimed she was more than $217,000 in debt with a monthly income of just under $2,000.

She owed $149,813 to a mortgage company, $28,372 to Audi Financial services for her 2011 Volkswagon CC Lux, $16,577 to American Express, $10,871 to Discover, $2,680 to the I.R.S. for unpaid 2012 income tax and nearly $3,000 to Bloomingdales, among other debts.

On her Bravo bio, Dixon claims shes a publicist and event manager, but two years ago, she made just $13,873 in 2013 as a unspecified consultant.

PHOTOS: Rich Get Poorer? Kardashians Sign $100 Million Contract To Feed Spending  25 Photos Of Their Wild Purchases

She was discharged in February 2014, ordered to enroll in credit counseling and ordered to pay the I.R.S. a whopping $16,183 in years of unpaid taxes.

She also lost possession of her car.

The case was closed in October 2014.

The personal drama is just beginning: Dixons new show premieres on January 17, 2016, on Bravo.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> I think this is a prerequisite to start a RH series.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> New Housewife, Old Drama: Potomac Star Robyn Filed For Bankruptcy
> Not so rich! She joins the long list of broke housewives.
> Posted on Nov 23, 2015 @ 6:54AM
> robyn-dixon-bankrupt-pp
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/robyn-dixon-bankrupt-real-housewives-potomac-filed-bankruptcy/
> 
> Bravo
> Teresa Giudice, Sonja Morgan, Alexis Bellino and now Robyn Dixon!
> 
> The new cast member of the upcoming Real Housewives of Potomac can join the long list of Bravolebrities who have filed for bankruptcy, RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal.
> 
> According to documents exclusively obtained by Radar, the ex-wife of former NBA star Juan Dixon filed for chapter 7 bankruptcy in her home state of Maryland on September 26, 2013.
> 
> READ THE SHOCKING COURT DOCUMENTS
> 
> The 36-year-old mother of two claimed she was more than $217,000 in debt with a monthly income of just under $2,000.
> 
> She owed $149,813 to a mortgage company, $28,372 to Audi Financial services for her 2011 Volkswagon CC Lux, $16,577 to American Express, $10,871 to Discover, $2,680 to the I.R.S. for unpaid 2012 income tax and nearly $3,000 to Bloomingdales, among other debts.
> 
> On her Bravo bio, Dixon claims shes a publicist and event manager, but two years ago, she made just $13,873 in 2013 as a unspecified consultant.
> 
> PHOTOS: Rich Get Poorer? Kardashians Sign $100 Million Contract To Feed Spending  25 Photos Of Their Wild Purchases
> 
> She was discharged in February 2014, ordered to enroll in credit counseling and ordered to pay the I.R.S. a whopping $16,183 in years of unpaid taxes.
> 
> She also lost possession of her car.
> 
> The case was closed in October 2014.
> 
> The personal drama is just beginning: Dixons new show premieres on January 17, 2016, on Bravo.



Somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> For some reason, it's on at 11pm here. Anything worthwhile, is never on that late.
> 
> Nevertheless, I watched it and I thought it was okay.  I liked the woman who boiled  the crabs, but was treated like hired help by her so called friend the friend who had a team of makeup people doing her up, yet got this friend to do the cooking.
> 
> I didn't care that her wig was awful and she did stuff that made people angry, I just liked her anyway.
> 
> I can't remember the difference between the two meanies. The one who has a husband in another state, and the one who is married to the Black Bill Gates.   Both pretentious.



The time on which it airs here in Toronto is bizarre.  Why is Slice airing reruns of the first Season of Real Housewives of Vancouver at 8:00?  You'd think they would want to promote Potomac in a better time slot. (But then again Ladies of London also aired at 11:00 which I never understood).

I didn't care for it too much.  None of the woman were particularly interesting to me. Maybe I'm wrong but I somehow doubt these woman are really that important in Potomac as the portend to be.  Would be interesting to know the perspective of locals.


----------



## Graw

jayne01 said:


> I didn't watch but saw a preview and it was driving me nuts that I knew I'd seen that Ashley girl before...then I realized I'd seen her on Say Yes to the Dress. Wasn't Megan from OC on it too?



Thank you! I couldn't recall where I saw her. 



kemilia said:


> Well, I didn't turn it off.
> 
> I got confused over who was who a couple of times due to the changes of the hair/weaves/wigs. I do think these women are not even close when it comes to their wealth, or the display of their wealth, compared to some of the other HW shows, like the kitchens were not great. Maybe the Potomac area is deliberately not as flashy as, say, Beverly Hills.
> 
> I will watch it again, it kinda reminded me (a little bit) of Blood, Sweat & Heels.



Maybe not being flashy/updating kitchens/hair are apart of etiquette 


I like Gizelle and Robyn.  I don't think they look alike.  I'd rather watch the two of them have fun as opposed to hearing the rest bicker about etiquette. 

Charrisse :cough: came across in the first episode as an evil step mother.  Who treats their friends like that?  You shouldn't treat the help that way or a friend volunteering to cook for you.  And... her other friend came into the house and also yelled/raised her voice and she didn't complain at all.  I'm sure we will get more information about her husband living in another state as the series continues.  

Karen shouldn't be concerned with sitting in the middle of the group at dinner.  There are 5 people there, it doesn't matter who is in the middle.  She comes off an an egomaniac, but we will see as the season progresses.  I don't have a clue who her husband is, why would he want to be known as the Black Bill Gates instead of being who he is?

Katie should convince her mom to be on the show! Did they mention anything about the father of her 3 children?  She looks amazing for having 3 children under 3! Her fiance looks like he is being forced into marriage, we will see.


----------



## slang

CanuckBagLover said:


> *The time on which it airs here in Toronto is bizarre.  Why is Slice airing reruns of the first Season of Real Housewives of Vancouver at 8:00? * You'd think they would want to promote Potomac in a better time slot. (But then again Ladies of London also aired at 11:00 which I never understood).
> 
> I didn't care for it too much.  None of the woman were particularly interesting to me. Maybe I'm wrong but I somehow doubt these woman are really that important in Potomac as the portend to be.  Would be interesting to know the perspective of locals.



I was thinking the same thing! Its very weird they are airing a franchise that they "cancelled" at a better time slot than this new one. They air Beverly Hills at 9:00pm but both Potomac & Atlanta air at 11:00pm?


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> Somehow I'm not surprised.



If they do a background check and its clear, I think they will overlook someone as a cast member unless you have great potential for conflict.  I am sure watching Katie and her 3 toddlers may seem boring, but Bravo is waiting for her mother to eventually come out of her hive.

There are whispers another woman might have a gay/bi husband.  I'm sure Bravo picked up on that immediately.


----------



## girlonthecoast

CanuckBagLover said:


> The time on which it airs here in Toronto is bizarre.  Why is Slice airing reruns of the first Season of Real Housewives of Vancouver at 8:00?  You'd think they would want to promote Potomac in a better time slot. (But then again Ladies of London also aired at 11:00 which I never understood).
> 
> I didn't care for it too much.  None of the woman were particularly interesting to me. Maybe I'm wrong but I somehow doubt these woman are really that important in Potomac as the portend to be.  Would be interesting to know the perspective of locals.


I don't understand either, as a fellow Canadian there's a perfectly fine time slot on a Monday they could air Potomac and drop one of the Million Dollar Listings. Having Potomac sandwiched between Vanderpump Rules and Real Housewives of Beverly Hills on Tuesdays is just too much. Also it's so hard not to look at spoilers before hand.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> The time on which it airs here in Toronto is bizarre.  Why is Slice airing reruns of the first Season of Real Housewives of Vancouver at 8:00?  You'd think they would want to promote Potomac in a better time slot. (But then again Ladies of London also aired at 11:00 which I never understood).
> 
> I didn't care for it too much.  None of the woman were particularly interesting to me. Maybe I'm wrong but I somehow doubt these woman are really that important in Potomac as the portend to be.  Would be interesting to know the perspective of locals.



I just saw that it runs tonight at 9, so I'm assuming it's a repeat from last night?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Not a fan so far.. I see plenty of claws coming out big time


----------



## girlonthecoast

Does anyone else think that the homes and furnishings and cars look really dated compared to the other franchises?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

girlonthecoast said:


> Does anyone else think that the homes and furnishings and cars look really dated compared to the other franchises?


yep!


----------



## DC-Cutie

girlonthecoast said:


> Does anyone else think that the homes and furnishings and cars look really dated compared to the other franchises?



that's because this group is not REALLY what you find in the real deal money Potomac, MD.  They are frauds!!

Katie all them damn kids and trying to find another wealthy, preferably white, man to pave her way through life.  she is the definition of insanity:   doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results


----------



## TC1

girlonthecoast said:


> I never understood why there are not minorities on these shows. The only East Asian person I can name is Lisa Wu-Hartwell (from what I know Orange County has far more East Asian people than Atlanta but I don't blame Bravo because who can expect Vicki to keep things politically correct).
> 
> I would say that Bravo has done better on the Latina front as there have been a couple and it's not concentrated entirely on one city. But in the South Asian and Middle Eastern department there is much to be desired.


 
No one mentioned Joyce from RHOBH?. She was awful on the show...not sure of her ethnic background.


----------



## Jayne1

girlonthecoast said:


> Does anyone else think that the homes and furnishings and cars look really dated compared to the other franchises?



The older I get, the more I realize that not everyone with money updates just to update. 

If you live in a major city with a hot real estate market, your money is in the land. Even a 10 year old renovated kitchen is considered tired and won't add to the value.

Most of the BH homes look strictly like stunning showcases and almost unliveable. Dorinda from the Birkshires has a stately home that is worth millions and she doesn't seem to update every year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> No one mentioned Joyce from RHOBH?. She was awful on the show...not sure of her ethnic background.



Joyce is latina


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> The older I get, the more I realize that not everyone with money updates just to update.
> 
> If you live in a major city with a hot real estate market, your money is in the land. Even a 10 year old renovated kitchen is considered tired and won't add to the value.
> 
> Most of the BH homes look strictly like stunning showcases and almost unliveable. Dorinda from the Birkshires has a stately home that is worth millions and she doesn't seem to update every year.



Karen still having a tube TV is nuts. It's 2016


----------



## LabelLover81

Graw said:


> Thank you! I couldn't recall where I saw her.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not being flashy/updating kitchens/hair are apart of etiquette
> 
> 
> I like Gizelle and Robyn.  I don't think they look alike.  I'd rather watch the two of them have fun as opposed to hearing the rest bicker about etiquette.
> 
> Charrisse :cough: came across in the first episode as an evil step mother.  Who treats their friends like that?  You shouldn't treat the help that way or a friend volunteering to cook for you.  And... her other friend came into the house and also yelled/raised her voice and she didn't complain at all.  I'm sure we will get more information about her husband living in another state as the series continues.
> 
> Karen shouldn't be concerned with sitting in the middle of the group at dinner.  There are 5 people there, it doesn't matter who is in the middle.  She comes off an an egomaniac, but we will see as the season progresses.  I don't have a clue who her husband is, why would he want to be known as the Black Bill Gates instead of being who he is?
> 
> Katie should convince her mom to be on the show! Did they mention anything about the father of her 3 children?  She looks amazing for having 3 children under 3! Her fiance looks like he is being forced into marriage, we will see.



I'm confused, is that Katie in the group pic?  Or is that someone else?  I keep seeing the younger girl with the curly hair in promos but she wasn't on the show?


----------



## DC-Cutie

LabelLover81 said:


> I'm confused, is that Katie in the group pic?  Or is that someone else?  I keep seeing the younger girl with the curly hair in promos but she wasn't on the show?



Katie is in the show. The other girl is a former miss DC married to an older white guy


----------



## LabelLover81

DC-Cutie said:


> Katie is in the show. The other girl is a former miss DC married to an older white guy



Gotcha. So is the other girl a housewife too?  She wasn't in the first episode was she?


----------



## Longchamp

Listened to Karen interviewed on Radio Andy. Might watch the show after listening to her.
Karen had a lot of love for herself during the interview.

But one of the hosts revealed only two of the cast live in Potomac. Rest are renting to be on the show or leave nearby. Described the neighborhood as dull, lots of old money.


----------



## Erum7860

girlonthecoast said:


> Does anyone else think that the homes and furnishings and cars look really dated compared to the other franchises?




Totally!


----------



## Graw

This article is "interesting." 





Charrisse Jackson Jordan (from left), Robyn Dixon, Karen Huger, Gizelle Bryant, Katie Rost and Ashley Darby Photo: Tommy Garcia/Bravo





Since its debut in 2006, very little has been truly &#8220;revolutionary&#8221; about Bravo&#8217;s &#8220;Real Housewives&#8221; franchise. Trading in classlessness, consumption and controversy, the successful shows have taken America&#8217;s quest for lowbrow entertainment to stunning new heights.

The latest iteration of the &#8220;Real Housewives&#8221; series &#8212; &#8220;The Real Housewives of Potomac&#8221; &#8212; more than lives up to this tradition of shamelessness. But along with the typical doses of big egos and big hair, Bravo has thrown in characters and contexts that are actually .&#8201;.&#8201;. well .&#8201;.&#8201;. revolutionary. At least by Bravo standards.

The new show, which debuts Sunday night, focuses on the little-known community of wealthy African-Americans in Potomac, Md. &#8212; an exclusive (and mostly white) suburb of Washington, DC. As in &#8220;The Real Housewives of Atlanta,&#8221; the show&#8217;s female protagonists are all black &#8212; or at least biracial. But that&#8217;s basically where the similarities end.

Indeed, despite their darker complexions, the Potomac ladies have far more in common with their lily-white &#8220;Real Housewives&#8221; counterparts in New York or Beverly Hills or Orange County than with their chocolate sisters in Georgia. The Potomac housewives have big houses and, apparently, lots of money.

Many are stay-at-home moms and socialites. Most are married or in stable relationships. Their kids have fathers. And, most crucially &#8212; from pro basketball coach to real estate developer to high-tech mogul &#8212; their men actually have jobs!

It&#8217;s a harsh analysis, for sure. But at a moment when black &#8220;representation&#8221; in media has never been more grim, &#8220;The Real Housewives of Potomac&#8221; offers America a well-deserved alternative. Much like &#8220;Empire&#8221; &#8212; though without all those guns and hip-hop &#8212; &#8220;RHOP&#8221; is exclusive and aspirational. It&#8217;s a fantasy world where the blacks are as rich as the whites &#8212; with the tastes, education and etiquette to prove it.

These women don&#8217;t do rap or baby-daddies or GEDs, nor are their husbands working for them or in jail.

And they certainly don&#8217;t do police brutality &#8212; even if Baltimore cops are on trial for killing Freddie Gray just a few small towns away. And while the Potomac women may date &#8220;the white boys&#8221; &#8212; the first major example of miscegenation in the entire &#8220;Housewives&#8221; franchise &#8212; marrying &#8220;out&#8221; in no way means marrying &#8220;up.&#8221; The women are the prize, and their blackness only sweetens the bounty. For them, Potomac is what happens to blacks when they play by the rules. It&#8217;s respectability politics in all its chintz and stucco glory.

Culture critics are certain to skewer &#8220;RHOP.&#8221; The women are haughty and cloyingly classist. They&#8217;re mostly of fair complexion with straight, Caucasian-like hair. They&#8217;re obsessed with pedigrees and legacies and all kinds of antiquated WASP-y nonsense. And they&#8217;re working overtime to prove how far removed they are from &#8220;the ghetto.&#8221; As they invoke Dr. King and his historic struggles, the Potomac housewives are clearly proud of being black. But black on their own terms &#8212; position, privilege and all.

You have to hand it to Bravo for taking a chance on &#8220;Potomac.&#8221; After all, their last foray into the DC-area &#8212; 2010&#8217;s short-lived &#8220;Real Housewives of DC&#8221; &#8212; was a boring, boorish disaster. But from Olivia Pope to Barack *****, the nation&#8217;s capital has churned out a host of high-profile African-Americans now inhabiting formerly all-white milieus. And none makes for more compelling TV than the town of Potomac.

In this moment of #blacklivesmatter and extreme economic inequality, there is something shocking &#8212; and, yes, discomfortingly revolutionary &#8212; about a black woman in a sprawling suburban estate ordering her Hispanic maid around. Sure, Lisa Vanderpump can do it, while generating her own spinoff show in the process. But we&#8217;re simply not used to black folks with wine cellars and full-time staff and at-home valet parking &#8212; at least not without hip-hop blaring in the background.



http://nypost.com/2016/01/15/how-the-real-housewives-of-potomac-is-revolutionizing-tv/






Charrisse Jackson Jordan (from left), Robyn Dixon, Karen Huger, Gizelle Bryant, Katie Rost and Ashley Darby Photo: Tommy Garcia/Bravo


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> Listened to Karen interviewed on Radio Andy. Might watch the show after listening to her.
> Karen had a lot of love for herself during the interview.
> 
> But one of the hosts revealed only two of the cast live in Potomac. Rest are renting to be on the show or leave nearby. Described the neighborhood as dull, lots of old money.



Which two live there?  I am not surprised.  I wouldn't be surprised if Bravo found homes for them to rent to be on the show. 



LabelLover81 said:


> Gotcha. So is the other girl a housewife too?  She wasn't in the first episode was she?



In the article above she is sitting on the arm of the couch.  Her hair is straight in this picture.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Don't do 'baby daddies'?  WTF!  Katie is a baby momma with a baby daddy!  So they can miss me with that BS

Mrs Dixon is bankrupt

They may live in large homes, but they don't live in what most people know as Potomac.


----------



## Longchamp

I had never watched the show when I was listening to the interview, so don't remember the names.


----------



## caramelize126

Graw said:


> Which two live there?  I am not surprised.  I wouldn't be surprised if Bravo found homes for them to rent to be on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> In the article above she is sitting on the arm of the couch.  Her hair is straight in this picture.


Karen and charrisse live in potomac. Katie lives in/near chevy chase, Gizelle lives in bethesda. Not sure about the other two though.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> Don't do 'baby daddies'?  WTF!  Katie is a baby momma with a baby daddy!  So they can miss me with that BS
> 
> Mrs Dixon is bankrupt
> 
> They may live in large homes, but they don't live in what most people know as Potomac.



I thought the article was laughable. 



Longchamp said:


> I had never watched the show when I was listening to the interview, so don't remember the names.



I'm sure it will come out.  Just strange that that premise of the show is legacy in Potomac.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so are we discussing  'How you doin' vibe coming from Katie's baby daddy?


----------



## Graw

caramelize126 said:


> Karen and charrisse live in potomac. Katie lives in/near chevy chase, Gizelle lives in bethesda. Not sure about the other two though.



Oh ok, thank you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

caramelize126 said:


> Karen and charrisse live in potomac. Katie lives in/near chevy chase, Gizelle lives in bethesda. Not sure about the other two though.



The former Miss DC, with the restaurant lives in either DC or Arlington


----------



## pink1

Yes, I couldn't figure out the kitchens.  Glad someone else noticed!  I'm undecided on this one.  I'll watch for awhile.


----------



## coutureinatl

I grew up in Potomac and even though I left about 15 years ago,  there were so many Million Dollar plus homes who still had super dated 80s interiors. Tons of Formica and Mirrors in the homes. A lot of people do not care about a dated home, they would rather spend their money on clothes, cars, jewelry, and vacations.


----------



## coconutsboston

These descriptions make me  want to check into this show, at least for 1 episode.


----------



## tamshac77

Graw said:


> I think this is a prerequisite to start a RH series.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> New Housewife, Old Drama: Potomac Star Robyn Filed For Bankruptcy
> Not so rich! She joins the long list of broke housewives.
> Posted on Nov 23, 2015 @ 6:54AM
> robyn-dixon-bankrupt-pp
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/robyn-dixon-bankrupt-real-housewives-potomac-filed-bankruptcy/
> 
> Bravo
> Teresa Giudice, Sonja Morgan, Alexis Bellino and now Robyn Dixon!
> 
> The new cast member of the upcoming Real Housewives of Potomac can join the long list of Bravolebrities who have filed for bankruptcy, RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal.
> 
> According to documents exclusively obtained by Radar, the ex-wife of former NBA star Juan Dixon filed for chapter 7 bankruptcy in her home state of Maryland on September 26, 2013.
> 
> READ THE SHOCKING COURT DOCUMENTS
> 
> The 36-year-old mother of two claimed she was more than $217,000 in debt with a monthly income of just under $2,000.
> 
> She owed $149,813 to a mortgage company, $28,372 to Audi Financial services for her 2011 Volkswagon CC Lux, $16,577 to American Express, $10,871 to Discover, $2,680 to the I.R.S. for unpaid 2012 income tax and nearly $3,000 to Bloomingdales, among other debts.
> 
> On her Bravo bio, Dixon claims shes a publicist and event manager, but two years ago, she made just $13,873 in 2013 as a unspecified consultant.
> 
> PHOTOS: Rich Get Poorer? Kardashians Sign $100 Million Contract To Feed Spending  25 Photos Of Their Wild Purchases
> 
> She was discharged in February 2014, ordered to enroll in credit counseling and ordered to pay the I.R.S. a whopping $16,183 in years of unpaid taxes.
> 
> She also lost possession of her car.
> 
> The case was closed in October 2014.
> 
> The personal drama is just beginning: Dixons new show premieres on January 17, 2016, on Bravo.



Dang. That's why I couldn't be on tv. All your little business and secrets are let loose!


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> so are we discussing  'How you doin' vibe coming from Katie's baby daddy?


  I thought he was nervous in front of the camera.

The "show" makes it seem that way for the newest housewife, Ms DC. 

Katie's boyfriend is on the show and I don't think he is the father of her 3 children.  The father of her children isn't on the show.  They mentioned Katie left her husband when she was 4 months pregnant.


----------



## sgj99

MahoganyQT said:


> This show was a snoozer....looks like they are trying to create drama. I was tired of hearing them try to convince the viewers of how exclusive and great Potomac is. I couldn't believe how horrible some of their kitchens were, maybe Potomac can use some interior designers and general contractors.





girlonthecoast said:


> Does anyone else think that the homes and furnishings and cars look really dated compared to the other franchises?



i didn't expect "showcase" kitchens but maybe something not so generic 80's.  

and i got tired of hearing how exclusive Potomac is because anytime anyone puts so much effort into telling you how wonderful, exclusive, wealthy, influential, blah, blah, blah something/someone is than you know it ain't true.


----------



## lulilu

Many of the multi-million dollar older homes in my area are still pretty dated inside.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> and i got tired of hearing how exclusive Potomac is because anytime anyone puts so much effort into telling you how wonderful, exclusive, wealthy, influential, blah, blah, blah something/someone is than you know it ain't true.



and also got tired of 'etiquette'


----------



## natcolb65

Why are they BOILING the crabs?!!!!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> and also got tired of 'etiquette'



yes!

this is just so staged it's not even entertaining.


----------



## Jayne1

coutureinatl said:


> I grew up in Potomac and even though I left about 15 years ago,  there were so many Million Dollar plus homes who still had super dated 80s interiors. Tons of Formica and Mirrors in the homes. A lot of people do not care about a dated home, they would rather spend their money on clothes, cars, jewelry, and vacations.





lulilu said:


> Many of the multi-million dollar older homes in my area are still pretty dated inside.



That'w what I've been saying.

Really new money often likes to show off with the latest and best of everything.  Inherited money spends like they didn't earn it.

Maybe some of these really rich people with the slightly dated homes have money in the bank.


----------



## ClassicFab

These ladies were a bore to watch. The one married to the "black Bill Gates" was so irritating. The dated kitchens annoyed me. And the one who likes "the white boys"...her boyfriend looked gay to me...sorry not sorry.




natcolb65 said:


> Why are they BOILING the crabs?!!!!




I know steamed crabs are a big thing here, but I'm speaking as a New Orleanian...boiled seafood is so much better, all of the seasoning gets inside the shellfish. 

*ducks out of thread before stones start flying*


----------



## natcolb65

I was born and raised in MD so all I've ever eaten is steamed crabs. Maybe boiled is better (although I can't imagine it would be) but with Gizelle saying she was raised here I was shocked to see her boiling the crabs. I don't know anyone from here that cooks crabs like that.


----------



## Graw

Gizelle is going to be on watch what happens live tonight.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Ok, I admit I was kind of excited for a new housewives show and I tried to give this one a chance. But, I don't like it. At all. Can't stand these ladies. They all just rub me the wrong way already. Guess I will now have some free space on my DVR


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm not a fan either, I'm bored


----------



## Tropigal3

I've only watched about ten minutes of this but one of the ladies reminds me of Denise Richards.


----------



## tonij2000

I like Gizelle. Cherrise is being such an azz towards her.


----------



## coutureinatl

OMG Andy Cohen's Jack-hole of the week is everyone on social media shaming the RHOP's kitchens


----------



## slang

^ LOL, Andy reads this thread. Hi Andy!


----------



## Cc1213

I don't know if I can do this show...I cringe each time one of the women say "etiquette" or "classy"...it's so try-hardy.


----------



## lawandas

I'm not enjoying this show at all. These ladies are tired. Everything seems so staged. They lack the fabulousness quick wit and one liners the other franchises have. Two of the wives aren't even pretty...(clearing my throat) Charrisse and Karen. I never comment on a woman's appearance, but these ladies are nasty. Perhaps it's their lack of inner beauty, that's making them so unattractive. This show is a snooze fest.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Charisse is the Deshawn Snow of this franchise.  The divorce writing is on the wall....  Why is she so mad?  She was keekeeing it up with Giselle and her friend downstairs, but got all upset when she went upstairs.

Real talk, looking at Giselle's hair, she really did need her stylist to work that wig.  It stay looking a mess.  Same thing with Mrs Black Bill Gate that ain't nobody ever heard off!!

Katie with all her "is your man black or white, my man is white' is getting real old real quick!  Her whole existence is built upon the fact that she is biracial and converted Jew.  But she knows that she will NEVER be fully accepted by the Jewish community no matter how hard she tries.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Katie with all her "is your man black or white, my man is white' is getting real old real quick!  Her whole existence is built upon the fact that she is biracial and converted Jew.  But she knows that she will NEVER be fully accepted by the Jewish community no matter how hard she tries.



I think she would be fully accepted if she converted.&#8230; If she wants to be Jewish, she would be.

I think Gizelle (the crab boiler, is that her name?) is gorgeous.  At first she reminded me of Faye Resnick, and I strongly dislike Faye Resnick&#8230; but I do find Gizelle's face to be quite stunning.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> I think she would be fully accepted if she converted. If she wants to be Jewish, she would be.
> 
> I think Gizelle (the crab boiler, is that her name?) is gorgeous.  At first she reminded me of Faye Resnick, and I strongly dislike Faye Resnick but I do find Gizelle's face to be quite stunning.


 
she did convert


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> she did convert



You mentioned she won't be fully accepted, but if she converted, she will be fully accepted. Especially since, you know, she seems to embrace it.

It's funny you said before that Charisse is the Deshawn Snow of this franchise. I was thinking the same thing!  And look what happened to Deshawn after the season ended.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> You mentioned she won't be fully accepted, but if she converted, she will be fully accepted. Especially since, you know, she seems to embrace it.
> 
> It's funny you said before that Charisse is the Deshawn Snow of this franchise. I was thinking the same thing!  And look what happened to Deshawn after the season ended.



What I mean to say is, I have a few Jewish friends in the Bethesda/Potomac area and they all speak about how they don't fully accept people that convert.  

She can embrace it all day long, but the community itself isn't very accepting. 

I mean Sammy Davis Jr spoke about not being accepted


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> What I mean to say is, I have a few Jewish friends in the Bethesda/Potomac area and they all speak about how they don't fully accept people that convert.
> 
> She can embrace it all day long, but the community itself isn't very accepting.
> 
> I mean Sammy Davis Jr spoke about not being accepted



Really?  I'm surprised.  In my experience, if a person wants to convert, they're welcome to join the tribe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  I'm surprised.  In my experience, if a person wants to convert, they're welcome to join the tribe.



oh, they can join.  but acceptance is a whole 'nother ballgame.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Jayne1 said:


> I think she would be fully accepted if she converted. If she wants to be Jewish, she would be.
> 
> I think Gizelle (the crab boiler, is that her name?) is gorgeous.  At first she reminded me of Faye Resnick, and I strongly dislike Faye Resnick but I do find Gizelle's face to be quite stunning.




Agreed....Giselle is gorgeous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Giselle looks like she could be the twin of Pat Southall, the wife of Emmit Smith - both very beautiful ladies.  I LOVE Giselle's hair color.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, they can join.  but acceptance is a whole 'nother ballgame.



You know, not here. You have horrible friends, you can tell them I said so.


----------



## Cc1213

Jayne1 said:


> You know, not here. You have horrible friends, you can tell them I said so.




Ugh, I can attest to this personally. Conversion is easy in comparison to being fully accepted, particularly if you are aesthetically different. I converted to Judaism (I am 100% Jewish), but because I have darker skin I am treated as an outsider. This is at a reform synagogue, by the way. It totally sucks, but it just the reality for specific communities.


----------



## pquiles

Cc1213 said:


> Ugh, I can attest to this personally. Conversion is easy in comparison to being fully accepted, particularly if you are aesthetically different. I converted to Judaism (I am 100% Jewish), but because I have darker skin I am treated as an outsider. This is at a reform synagogue, by the way. It totally sucks, but it just the reality for specific communities.




That is sad.


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> Charisse is the Deshawn Snow of this franchise.  The divorce writing is on the wall....  Why is she so mad?  She was keekeeing it up with Giselle and her friend downstairs, but got all upset when she went upstairs.
> 
> Real talk, looking at Giselle's hair, she really did need her stylist to work that wig.  It stay looking a mess.  Same thing with Mrs Black Bill Gate that ain't nobody ever heard off!!
> 
> Katie with all her "is your man black or white, my man is white' is getting real old real quick!  Her whole existence is built upon the fact that she is biracial and converted Jew.  But she knows that she will NEVER be fully accepted by the Jewish community no matter how hard she tries.



Agreed!


----------



## SouthTampa

pquiles said:


> That is sad.


Really sad.   I am so sorry that you have to deal with such nonsense.   Sometimes I really do not like people&#55357;&#56848;


----------



## SouthTampa

Cc1213 said:


> Ugh, I can attest to this personally. Conversion is easy in comparison to being fully accepted, particularly if you are aesthetically different. I converted to Judaism (I am 100% Jewish), but because I have darker skin I am treated as an outsider. This is at a reform synagogue, by the way. It totally sucks, but it just the reality for specific communities.


Sorry, meant to quote you!


----------



## cdtracing

I've tried to watch this show but I find these women just too annoying.  Everything is so contrived & has such a fake vibe.  They are so wrapped up in "etiquette & rules" that they come off as ridiculous.  They think they are all that but they aren't & neither are their homes or their hair/wigs/weaves.  If Bravo wants to make this show interesting, they should mix this show up with the RHOA.  That would be entertaining!


----------



## swags

I am in the minority but  kind of liking this show. I could do without the 2 etiquette women being so nasty to Gizelle. Isn't the point of etiquette to do it and not preach it??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> You know, not here. You have horrible friends, you can tell them I said so.



I'll tell 'em 



Cc1213 said:


> Ugh, I can attest to this personally. Conversion is easy in comparison to being fully accepted, particularly if you are aesthetically different. I converted to Judaism (I am 100% Jewish), but because I have darker skin I am treated as an outsider. This is at a reform synagogue, by the way. It totally sucks, but it just the reality for specific communities.





pquiles said:


> That is sad.



sad truth


----------



## lulilu

The posturing is silly and reveals their lack of true fashion sense and sophistication.  I think one woman was bragging that her dress was a DVF wrap dress -- nice but certainly ordinary and nothing to brag about.


----------



## ScottyGal

I've just watched the first episode and don't know if I should give it a chance and watch ep 2. 

These women are so stuck up, boring, pretentious and fake.


----------



## Bagisa

Uhhh, Karen (aka Mrs. Bill Gates) said her daughter was going to an undisclosed top ten school. Nope - she goes to Penn State!!! Great school, but not an Ivy like Karen alluded to.


----------



## tonij2000

swags said:


> I am in the minority but  kind of liking this show. I could do without the 2 etiquette women being so nasty to Gizelle. Isn't the point of etiquette to do it and not preach it??



I agree and Gizelle was just having fun at that chick's house. I mean reall, she cooked the dam crabs and then the chick wants to tell her she's "too turnt up in my house!" GTFOH!


----------



## tonij2000

_Lee said:


> I've just watched the first episode and don't know if I should give it a chance and watch ep 2.
> 
> These women are so stuck up, boring, pretentious and fake.



I know but Gizelle and the one with the deep voice seem like a boat load of fun! The others not so much!


----------



## ScottyGal

tonij2000 said:


> I know but Gizelle and the one with the deep voice seem like a boat load of fun! The others not so much!



Hmm I'll give ep 2 a go and see if I can get in to it


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bagisa said:


> Uhhh, Karen (aka Mrs. Bill Gates) said her daughter was going to an undisclosed top ten school. Nope - she goes to Penn State!!! Great school, but not an Ivy like Karen alluded to.



when she said 'top 10' I was thinking it may have been her daughter top 10, but not really top 10


----------



## DC-Cutie

tonij2000 said:


> I know but Gizelle and the one with the deep voice seem like a boat load of fun! The others not so much!



Robyn, yeah I like her too so far.

anybody else peep that lock box on her door...


----------



## keodi

tonij2000 said:


> I agree and Gizelle was just having fun at that chick's house. I mean reall, she cooked the dam crabs and then the chick wants to tell her she's "too turnt up in my house!" GTFOH!



I agree! her "friend" had no manners!


----------



## junqueprincess

Bagisa said:


> Uhhh, Karen (aka Mrs. Bill Gates) said her daughter was going to an undisclosed top ten school. Nope - she goes to Penn State!!! Great school, but not an Ivy like Karen alluded to.




Are you sure she didn't say Big 10, which it is. Which has to do with sports tiers.


----------



## gre8dane

I like the GoGo-esque music they have for the Potomac show. I didn't watch the DC Housewives so I don't know if they added that flavor to the DC franchise. I'm sure the Potomac "circle" probably don't appreciate it. 

Charrissa & Karen were quite haughty at the restaurant while confronting Gizelle with that basement bootleg drama about etiquette.  And Charrissa's hair looked limp & sad, like she'd just worked out & didn't have time to do her hair. Not a good look whilst looking down your nose at someone.  

Speaking of hair, the young girl could  have refreshed her hair prior to her event or used a bit of extra conditioner. There is a way to get a nice big fro look without it looking dry & old. 

Now we know what Katie's theme is on the show - begging to get married and being a black ...sigh...scuse me... bi-racial converted Jew.  Seems she likes the attention of that combo so we'll be hearing it more I'm sure.


----------



## gre8dane

Bagisa said:


> Uhhh, Karen (aka Mrs. Bill Gates) said her daughter was going to an undisclosed top ten school. Nope - she goes to Penn State!!! Great school, but not an Ivy like Karen alluded to.




Oh Karen, so pretentious!  Going on about that aunt who taught her the ways of the (well-to-do) world. Then Karen served her Lipton tea that she brought out to her in a frickin cup.  &#128580;

I was curious about the school especially considering the fields her daughter is interested in studying. Karen's pretentiousness let me down & now I wonder about the truthfulness of her daughter's potential majors. Penn State is a good school and they have a strong alumni recruiting effort here, a la military recruiters. They became bugaboos during my daughter's senior year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

no ma'am to this GoGo-esqu music - LOL!!!!  just no!!!


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> no ma'am to this GoGo-esqu music - LOL!!!!  just no!!!




No??!!  [emoji23][emoji23]  

Sure, it is elevator GoGo but it gives a local 'flavor' to the show. The GoGo should have been on the DC franchise, but this is an all black cast so I guess they felt is was better on this one.


----------



## Bagisa

junqueprincess said:


> Are you sure she didn't say Big 10, which it is. Which has to do with sports tiers.




I'm 99% sure she said top ten.


----------



## cdtracing

Bagisa said:


> I'm 99% sure she said top ten.



+1  I'm pretty sure she said top ten as well.  She definitely insinuated that her daughter was going to an Ivy League school.  Karen is so pretentious with all her rules about etiquette.  I didn't find her behavior very "high class" at the Crab Party or at the restaurant.    Her Aunt Dot should have schooled her about being stuck up & looking down her nose at others.  Not a good look.

and she needs to do something with her wig.  Her hair looked like crap.  I don't really get why women want to wear such long extensions once they reach a certain age.


----------



## Cc1213

She said top ten. Honestly, I feel like all of their homes look like McMansions (except not even) -- maybe with the exception of Gizelle's home, which I thought looked nice in the traditional sense.


----------



## Jayne1

Love Gizelle.  Stunningly beautiful and the star of the show. Her girls are a delight and I don't usually say that about children on reality TV.

I think the two meanies are playing a part. There is no reason for them to be so hateful.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I tried to give this show another shot - caught episode 2 only because I couldn't sleep.  But honestly there is nothing about these women I like - I don't find them interesting, funny or aspirational at all.  

If these women have to say "etiquette" so many times, then they clearly don't have it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ok, when Cruella Devilla was using the intercom to page her husband and he answered her by screaming, I giggled.  Because clearly that house isn't large enough for a damn intercom.

Also her DVF dress she mentioned like it was a current season find...  that ish is a few years old.  She's so pretentious and fake


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, when Cruella Devilla was using the intercom to page her husband and he answered her by screaming, I giggled.  Because clearly that house isn't large enough for a damn intercom.
> 
> Also her DVF dress she mentioned like it was a current season find...  that ish is a few years old.  She's so pretentious and fake


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:


> What I mean to say is, I have a few Jewish friends in the Bethesda/Potomac area and they all speak about how they don't fully accept people that convert.
> 
> She can embrace it all day long, but the community itself isn't very accepting.
> 
> I mean Sammy Davis Jr spoke about not being accepted



Especially since in the Jewish culture you aren't considered Jewish unless your mother is. I remember the family I used to nanny in Potomac ,  the sister's son was born via surrogate, and  there was a big drama about whether the son would be accepted as being Jewish.


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> Especially since in the Jewish culture you aren't considered Jewish unless your mother is. I remember the family I used to nanny in Potomac ,  the sister's son was born via surrogate, and  there was a big drama about whether the son would be accepted as being Jewish.



see, you feel me!


----------



## LVoeletters

I've watched the two episodes as one of my close gfs asked me too. I am appalled. 

The one who is the farmer's daughter is trying so hard to act as if she is "old money". All the airs she puts on.... It's pathetic. And even more pathetic is how she tries to make everyone else feel inferior. She clearly has to live with her insecurities. 


Also this is going to sound horrible but I'm embarrassed for these women for how they put their gold digging out there. It is so disgusting.  Obviously it's disgusting to be a gold digger in the first place, but to be so showy about it?!? I value honesty but this was just too much for me lol. I feel bad for the children. 


On a side note the blonde/blue eyes woman reminds me of Dina manzo.


----------



## LVoeletters

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, when Cruella Devilla was using the intercom to page her husband and he answered her by screaming, I giggled.  Because clearly that house isn't large enough for a damn intercom.
> 
> Also her DVF dress she mentioned like it was a current season find...  that ish is a few years old.  She's so pretentious and fake




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LVoeletters

Bagisa said:


> Uhhh, Karen (aka Mrs. Bill Gates) said her daughter was going to an undisclosed top ten school. Nope - she goes to Penn State!!! Great school, but not an Ivy like Karen alluded to.




Wow no wonder why she was mum on the school... If it were an Ivy League homegirl would be hiring a sky writer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LVoeletters said:


> I've watched the two episodes as one of my close gfs asked me too. I am appalled.
> 
> The one who is the farmer's daughter is trying so hard to act as if she is "old money". All the airs she puts on.... It's pathetic. And even more pathetic is how she tries to make everyone else feel inferior. She clearly has to live with her insecurities. .



if you had a forehead like that, hair weave that looks like my little pony hair and nostrils flared like a bull - you'd be insecure, too


----------



## Bagisa

DC-Cutie said:


> if you had a forehead like that, hair weave that looks like my little pony hair and nostrils flared like a bull - you'd be insecure, too




Yesssss, my little pony! Ding ding ding!!


----------



## cdtracing

Is it just me or did anyone find Ashley's  older Aussie husband creepy?  He just reminds me of the creepy old dude at some club that hits on all the women.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> Is it just me or did anyone find Ashley's  older Aussie husband creepy?  He just reminds me of the creepy old dude at some club that hits on all the women.



well she humps on everybody,so they are equally yoked


----------



## Jayne1

starrynite_87 said:


> Especially since in the Jewish culture you aren't considered Jewish unless your mother is. I remember the family I used to nanny in Potomac ,  the sister's son was born via surrogate, and  there was a big drama about whether the son would be accepted as being Jewish.



Maybe the more orthodox rabbis make a big deal about it, but not the community, necessarily.

In any case, Katie said she and her mom converted when she was young.  Her dad is Jewish, I thought so. Her mom obviously didn't covert before she was born, but did so after. There's no way that's not accepted.

That baby naming ceremony usually happens shortly after the baby is born. It's a small thing with family members, pretty much, just as her's was.  So, why did she wait so long? For the Bravo cameras to start rolling?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Maybe the more orthodox rabbis make a big deal about it, but not the community, necessarily.
> 
> In any case, Katie said she and her mom converted when she was young.  Her dad is Jewish, I thought so. Her mom obviously didn't covert before she was born, but did so after. There's no way that's not accepted.
> 
> That baby naming ceremony usually happens shortly after the baby is born. It's a small thing with family members, pretty much, just as her's was.  So, why did she wait so long? For the Bravo cameras to start rolling?



They waited so long, because she don't really give a damn about the Jewish faith.  Look how out of place she sounded when talking with the Rabi ahead of the ceremony.  For Katie is sounds good to tell people 'I'm bi-racial and Jewish'.

Her father was Jewish, but didn't practice the faith.  I remember reading that years ago.  And her mother didn't convert for him, she said the faith 'spoke to her'...  so yeah


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> They waited so long, because she don't really give a damn about the Jewish faith.  Look how out of place she sounded when talking with the Rabi ahead of the ceremony.  For Katie is sounds good to tell people 'I'm bi-racial and Jewish'.
> 
> Her father was Jewish, but didn't practice the faith.  I remember reading that years ago.  And her mother didn't convert for him, she said the faith 'spoke to her'...  so yeah



Why am I so gullible, I thought she might be more sincere, but what you said makes sense.

This is what I don't understand.  Someone please explain.

The ladies were sitting around the table, at the baby naming get together, and asking Katie what she was.  She identifies as Jewish and black, so why can't she be both?  Like Lisa Bonet. Like Drake, Maya Rudolph, Ben Harper.  Do people dare to go to Lenny Kravitz and ask him what he is?  Do people ask Rashida Jones or Tracee Ellis Ross to pick one?


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> if you had a forehead like that, hair weave that looks like my little pony hair and nostrils flared like a bull - you'd be insecure, too


----------



## gre8dane

Jayne1 said:


> That baby naming ceremony usually happens shortly after the baby is born. It's a small thing with family members, pretty much, just as her's was.  So, why did she wait so long? For the Bravo cameras to start rolling?




I wondered why it took such a long time & why "her" rabbi didn't perform the ceremony. I figured It was convenient to do it now for the cameras. Is the live-in daddy, hopefully future-fiancée Jewish?  Maybe she also feels this will nudge him more to pop the question. 



Jayne1 said:


> The ladies were sitting around the table, at the baby naming get together, and asking Katie what she was.  She identifies as Jewish and black, so why can't she be both?  Like Lisa Bonet. Like Drake, Maya Rudolph, Ben Harper.  Do people dare to go to Lenny Kravitz and ask him what he is?  Do people ask Rashida Jones or Tracee Ellis Ross to pick one?




You'd be surprised at how often the "What are you?" question is asked. I think in this case it was driven by curiosity over her being Jewish and how that came about, born/raised or converted. Clearly the women at the table had not met many black people that are Jewish. If the people you named above were not famous, they'd surely be asked the same as well at some point.


----------



## Jayne1

gre8dane said:


> I wondered why it took such a long time & why "her" rabbi didn't perform the ceremony. I figured It was convenient to do it now for the cameras. Is the live-in daddy, hopefully future-fiancée Jewish?  Maybe she also feels this will nudge him more to pop the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised at how often the "What are you?" question is asked. I think in this case it was driven by curiosity over her being Jewish and how that came about, born/raised or converted. Clearly the women at the table had not met many black people that are Jewish. If the people you named above were not famous, they'd surely be asked the same as well at some point.



What are you is fine, but they seemed to want her to pick one or the other. Black or white. She seems comfortable with both.


----------



## gre8dane

Jayne1 said:


> What are you is fine, but they seemed to want her to pick one or the other. Black or white. She seems comfortable with both.




Yeah that is common. Based on the previews they are going to discuss that more in future episodes & it will be interesting to see.


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, when Cruella Devilla was using the intercom to page her husband and he answered her by screaming, I giggled.  Because clearly that house isn't large enough for a damn intercom.
> 
> Also her DVF dress she mentioned like it was a current season find...  that ish is a few years old.  She's so pretentious and fake



I work at the Nordstrom at Montgomery mall, my manager told me she was in here yesterday. I'm surprised she was here and not Tyson's .


----------



## mundodabolsa

starrynite_87 said:


> *I work at the Nordstrom at Montgomery mall*, my manager told me she was in here yesterday. I'm surprised she was here and not Tyson's .



That was pretty much my favorite place when I was in high school. Like all of our second homes.


----------



## caitlin1214

For someone who is all about etiquette, it's a little rude to be publicly presenting someone with a list of rules on the "correct" way to behave. 

It should have been done in private. 


She took her aside, but it's still in the middle of a party.


----------



## caitlin1214

Technically, the guest of honor should sit to the right of the host. (Not the middle seat at a round table.) 


The place of honor at the table is to the right side of the host because most people are right-handed.

Unless protocol is being observed, other guests should not be seated according to their importance.



And at a business dinner,  the head seats, at either end of the table, are taken by the host and hostess.

At a round or square table, the head seat is wherever the host wants to sit.
At a rectangular table, the head seats are at the ends of the table.
The most important guests occupy the right-hand seats, with the second most important guests, if any, occupying the left-hand seats.

Unless protocol is being observed, other guests should not be seated according to their importance. (If protocol is being observed, then everyone present understands the seating arrangements.)


http://www.etiquettescholar.com/dining_etiquette/table_manners/seating_etiquette.html


So she (for the life of me I don't remember her name) was going on and on about nothing.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Jayne1 said:


> That'w what I've been saying.
> 
> Really new money often likes to show off with the latest and best of everything.  Inherited money spends like they didn't earn it.
> 
> Maybe some of these really rich people with the slightly dated homes have money in the bank.


I have no problem recognizing that people can be well off but also cautious about spending their money on frivolous things.

That being said, people who have multi-millions in the bank but aren't spending lavishly, aren't exactly people who are drawn to reality tv which encourages conspicuous consumption. That is why I'm surprised that all the kitchens in this franchise are so dated since the women on these shows usually give a "trying to keep up with the Jones'" vibe.


----------



## FrenchieKisses

caitlin1214 said:


> Technically, the guest of honor should sit to the right of the host. (Not the middle seat at a round table.)
> 
> 
> The place of honor at the table is to the right side of the host because most people are right-handed.
> 
> Unless protocol is being observed, other guests should not be seated according to their importance.
> 
> 
> 
> And at a business dinner,  the head seats, at either end of the table, are taken by the host and hostess.
> 
> At a round or square table, the head seat is wherever the host wants to sit.
> At a rectangular table, the head seats are at the ends of the table.
> The most important guests occupy the right-hand seats, with the second most important guests, if any, occupying the left-hand seats.
> 
> Unless protocol is being observed, other guests should not be seated according to their importance. (If protocol is being observed, then everyone present understands the seating arrangements.)
> 
> 
> http://www.etiquettescholar.com/dining_etiquette/table_manners/seating_etiquette.html
> 
> 
> So she (for the life of me I don't remember her name) was going on and on about nothing.



Wow, I never knew this!


----------



## cdtracing

girlonthecoast said:


> i have no problem recognizing that people can be well off but also cautious about spending their money on frivolous things.
> 
> That being said, people who have multi-millions in the bank but aren't spending lavishly, aren't exactly people who are drawn to reality tv which encourages conspicuous consumption. That is why i'm surprised that all the kitchens in this franchise are so dated since the women on these shows usually give a "trying to keep up with the jones'" vibe.



+1 iat.


----------



## MKB0925

I am catching up on the episodes now...ugh that Karen lady and her etiquette talk. She said in the first episode that she has known Giselle for 5 years and now all of a sudden she has no "etiquette" ?? It all seems so staged!


----------



## Bagisa

It feels super staged, just like Nene being left off Sheree's guest list, lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Bagisa said:


> It feels super staged, just like Nene being left off Sheree's guest list, lol.



Agree. Very scripted.

I even doubt the two mean ladies are mean in real life!


----------



## purseinsanity

LVoeletters said:


> I've watched the two episodes as one of my close gfs asked me too. I am appalled.
> 
> The one who is the farmer's daughter is trying so hard to act as if she is "old money". All the airs she puts on.... It's pathetic. And even more pathetic is how she tries to make everyone else feel inferior. She clearly has to live with her insecurities.
> 
> 
> Also this is going to sound horrible but I'm embarrassed for these women for how they put their gold digging out there. It is so disgusting.  Obviously it's disgusting to be a gold digger in the first place, but to be so showy about it?!? I value honesty but this was just too much for me lol. I feel bad for the children.
> 
> 
> On a side note the blonde/blue eyes woman reminds me of Dina manzo.



Amen!


----------



## purseinsanity

I was actually excited to see a new RHW show featuring what I thought were successful black women, but apparently that was too much to ask.  Three are divorced (the fourth probably happening soon!), one is a desperate gold digger, and two are the most pretentious a$$holes I've ever seen.  Karen literally looks down her pinched, fake CabbagePatch Kid nose at everyone.  How many times did she refer to Gizelle's friend as "the help"?!!?    Good thing she grew up on a farm, because she doles out a lot of manure.  Charrise has her friend cook for her, then rudely dismisses her for poor manners??  If I was Gizelle, I would've taken the damn crabs home and left.  I really liked Gizelle and Robyn...they seem down to earth, although I don't understand the Robyn situation.  Katie with her, "What I really like about him is that he's good with money" comment made me cringe.  And if I wanted to watch a show on etiquette, I'd rather learn it from people who know what they're talking about.  I can't stand this show, but knowing me, I'll watch it anyway since I'm drawn to train wrecks!


----------



## tomz_grl

Take a sip every time someone says etiquette. I may have been doing that...it's mid day &#128521;


----------



## cdtracing

tomz_grl said:


> Take a sip every time someone says etiquette. I may have been doing that...it's mid day &#128521;



  The perfect RH drinking game!!


----------



## purseinsanity

tomz_grl said:


> Take a sip every time someone says etiquette. I may have been doing that...it's mid day &#128521;



 love it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

We got our first 'etiquette', not even 5 min in


----------



## DC-Cutie

Karen has those old school dental implants that turn black over the years. Etiquette rule #29678 - fix that yuck mouth!


----------



## DC-Cutie

And here goes Katie with her interracial babble.  She is so stuck on color, it's sickening


----------



## MahoganyQT

DC-Cutie said:


> Karen has those old school dental implants that turn black over the years. Etiquette rule #29678 - fix that yuck mouth!




She can't talk properly with them either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So far Robyn and gizelle are my favs


----------



## DC-Cutie

Katie needs to hit up them edges!!!!!  She may think she's white, but the DC humidity will confirm - that's a lie.


----------



## blaquieonassis

DC-Cutie said:


> Karen has those old school dental implants that turn black over the years. Etiquette rule #29678 - fix that yuck mouth!



I have them...in the back of my mouth. I'm not stunting though.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Such a snooze fest last night. I fell asleep during the show.


----------



## chowlover2

How on earth did they pick these women? I turned it off 20 min, boring!


----------



## beantownSugar

DC-Cutie said:


> And here goes Katie with her interracial babble.  She is so stuck on color, it's sickening



I literally cannot stand Katie because of that!

Plus her pestering Andrew to propose -- she is way too much


----------



## Pinkalicious

Is it me or does anyone think the music they use in this show sounds like the Shark Tank music? Lol it bothers me so much.

I like Gizelle and Robyn. Def not a fan of this show though, I prefer RHOBH and OC.


----------



## Jayne1

I noticed that too! 

I think they're caps of some kind that are exposing the root. They're not veneers, that's for sure. I think these kind of caps aren't an easy fix.


----------



## keodi

purseinsanity said:


> I was actually excited to see a new RHW show featuring what I thought were successful black women, but apparently that was too much to ask.  *Three are divorced (the fourth probably happening soon!), one is a desperate gold digger, and two are the most pretentious a$$holes I've ever seen.  Karen literally looks down her pinched, fake CabbagePatch Kid nose at everyone.  How many times did she refer to Gizelle's friend as "the help"?!!?    Good thing she grew up on a farm, because she doles out a lot of manure.  Charrise has her friend cook for her, then rudely dismisses her for poor manners??  If I was Gizelle, I would've taken the damn crabs home and left.  I really liked Gizelle and Robyn...they seem down to earth,* although I don't understand the Robyn situation.  Katie with her, "What I really like about him is that he's good with money" comment made me cringe.  *And if I wanted to watch a show on etiquette, I'd rather learn it from people who know what they're talking about.  I can't stand this show, but knowing me, I'll watch it anyway since I'm drawn to train wrecks!*



agreed!


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> Katie needs to hit up them edges!!!!!  She may think she's white, but the DC humidity will confirm - that's a lie.



 I can't with you!


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> Karen has those old school dental implants that turn black over the years. Etiquette rule #29678 - fix that yuck mouth!


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> So far Robyn and gizelle are my favs



Ditto!


----------



## tomz_grl

Is there money in Philanthropy for those that are running them? Katie and Alexander come across as money hungry and they seem to be using her charity as income and the way they were talking before the event they went to really seems like social climbing. I thought she came from an affluent family? Why does she need this dbag? 
Can't stand the older 'I'm so much better than you' ladies. Obnoxious! 
I like Gizelle and Ashley...that's it. Although Ashley's husband is VERY suspect to me.


----------



## Bagisa

Successful directors of medium to large size nonprofits can make six figures. But I assume in this case, Katie does it for the notoriety, not the money.

And yes, directors do need to be money hungry. They are pretty much professional beggars, in the altruistic sense.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm still very curious about these 'back colleges my family has founded' coming from Katie.  Because in all of my years of attending various social functions in DC, where she was hosting or had some sort of affiliation, I NEVER heard about it.

I even asked a friend that's closer to her and she was shocked, too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Finding this show & cast very disappointing. These women are not positive role
models & their behavior & mentality very uninspiring.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like Robyn the absolute most because she's straight forward about what happens when those NBA checks stop rolling in...  

Then Gizelle because she's just regular, like your homegirl.    I see why she and Robyn are cool with each other.

Cruella Devilla and Sour Patch Kid (Charisse) are just two ladies that need to get over themselves.


----------



## swags

Its the exact same as all the other franchises have become. Pointless arguments where they act like they are done and then they make up.
I am interested in Robyns story.
Thought the bikini modeling for Karen was creepy. Show them doing some high end handbag shopping!


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Its the exact same as all the other franchises have become. Pointless arguments where they act like they are done and then they make up.
> I am interested in Robyns story.
> Thought the bikini modeling for Karen was creepy. Show them doing some high end handbag shopping!



HA!!!  Saks and Neiman's will not allow the Bravo cameras into their establishment with this crew!!!  They might try Saks Jandel which is super high end.  But something tells me they don't shop there


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> HA!!!  Saks and Neiman's will not allow the Bravo cameras into their establishment with this crew!!!  They might try Saks Jandel which is super high end.  But something tells me they don't shop there



I figured the camera aren't allowed everywhere. Its too bad, I would love to see the brikin buying process but I'm sure that would never happen.


----------



## DC-Cutie

on WWHL someone asked her 'if your husband is the Black Bill Gates, why do you have such an outdated white kitchen...' 

Karen said 'white kitchens are back in style and as a matter of fact I have TWO white kitchens..'

LOL


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> on WWHL someone asked her 'if your husband is the Black Bill Gates, why do you have such an outdated white kitchen...'
> 
> Karen said 'white kitchens are back in style and as a matter of fact I have TWO white kitchens..'
> 
> LOL




[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## michie

White kitchens, not outdated kitchens with old appliances.


----------



## coutureinatl

Article  in yesterday's Washington Post about how far fetched the RHOP is compared to the real Potomac


----------



## DC-Cutie

coutureinatl said:


> Article  in yesterday's Washington Post about how far fetched the RHOP is compared to the real Potomac



pretty good rundown..  I keep saying Bravo should have gone to PG county, to Woodmore 'behind the gates' and they would have found some gems!


----------



## slang

coutureinatl said:


> Article  in yesterday's Washington Post about how far fetched the RHOP is compared to the real Potomac



Interesting article, thanks for posting!


----------



## Jayne1

coutureinatl said:


> Article  in yesterday's Washington Post about how far fetched the RHOP is compared to the real Potomac



Interesting -- thanks!

Did anything happen to the guy who cut down the trees? Did he go to jail or at the very least, pay a hefty fine?


----------



## gre8dane

swags said:


> Its the exact same as all the other franchises have become. Pointless arguments where they act like they are done and then they make up.
> I am interested in Robyns story.
> Thought the bikini modeling for Karen was creepy. Show them doing some high end handbag shopping!




The bikini show was ridiculous!

For some reason I do not like the way Katie & Ashley speak. 



DC-Cutie said:


> on WWHL someone asked her 'if your husband is the Black Bill Gates, why do you have such an outdated white kitchen...'
> 
> Karen said 'white kitchens are back in style and as a matter of fact I have TWO white kitchens..'
> 
> LOL




Yeah, uh-huh, OK. I'm sure she will be updating them soon. 

Her lipstick pooled in the sides of her mouth was SO distracting!!!


----------



## caramelize126

Jayne1 said:


> Interesting -- thanks!
> 
> Did anything happen to the guy who cut down the trees? Did he go to jail or at the very least, pay a hefty fine?



Hes the redskins owner. I remember hearing that he made some sort of deal with the National park service, but im not sure if anyone ever confirmed that


----------



## cdtracing

coutureinatl said:


> Article  in yesterday's Washington Post about how far fetched the RHOP is compared to the real Potomac



Very interesting.  Thanks for posting it.  Just proves in writing the whole thing is a set up.


----------



## coutureinatl

Jayne1 said:


> Interesting -- thanks!
> 
> Did anything happen to the guy who cut down the trees? Did he go to jail or at the very least, pay a hefty fine?





caramelize126 said:


> Hes the redskins owner. I remember hearing that he made some sort of deal with the National park service, but im not sure if anyone ever confirmed that



He is one of the biggest asses in the world, he paid $100 fine. Here is a story about how much money talks and how he was able to destroy National Park land and a Park Employee Whistleblower paid the price


----------



## Jayne1

coutureinatl said:


> He is one of the biggest asses in the world, he paid $100 fine. Here is a story about how much money talks and how he was able to destroy National Park land and a Park Employee Whistleblower paid the price



I read it. That's so sad. And infuriating.

That happens here too, so I assume it happens everywhere. Someone is told they cannot cut down some trees and they do it anyway, quickly and quietly and then what?  What can you do to him? The trees are already down, you can't put them back.  It's done.  The guy gets his way.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

tomz_grl said:


> Is there money in Philanthropy for those that are running them? Katie and Alexander come across as money hungry and they seem to be using her charity as income and the way they were talking before the event they went to really seems like social climbing. I thought she came from an affluent family? Why does she need this dbag?
> Can't stand the older 'I'm so much better than you' ladies. Obnoxious!
> I like Gizelle and Ashley...that's it. Although Ashley's husband is VERY suspect to me.


I'm curious about her "charity" too though I think its more properly described as a foundation since it doesn't do any direct charity work itself but rather raises money to fund other charitable organizations that do work in the community(at least that's what she said).  I just wonder how much money her foundation really raises. I also wonder how much of a salary she pays herself as a director.  The problem with charities and private foundations if there isn't good governance in place a lot of donations can go to overhead, staff, salaries etc. instead of going to the causes that they are supposed to help.

I agree they come across as very money hungry.  I think he's there only for camera time.  She really irritates me - she 's is so full of herself like she's a hot catch - yes she's pretty but she's in her early 30's with 3 small children - not a lot men who are willing to take on that kind of responsibility  (and there are lots of pretty women out there  with nicer personalities than her's). She's clearly looking for another BabyDaddy. I was always thought the reason she was pressing for an engagement and marriage is that she wants to pop out baby #4 and #5 as quickly as possible - insurance money in the form of alimony and child support.  Then she brought up the subject of babies with him - and I went "aha"!. Interesting how he quickly shut her down.

Enough of my rant.


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm curious about her "charity" too though I think its more properly described as a foundation since it doesn't do any direct charity work itself but rather raises money to fund other charitable organizations that do work in the community(at least that's what she said).  I just wonder how much money her foundation really raises. I also wonder how much of a salary she pays herself as a director.  The problem with charities and private foundations if there isn't good governance in place a lot of donations can go to overhead, staff, salaries etc. instead of going to the causes that they are supposed to help.



The US Govt. has a payroll deduction plan for charitable donations, and one designates one of hundreds of charities to receive your money.  There is a publication with the percentage of donation that goes to the actual cause and the percentage that goes to administration.  You'd be amazed at how high some of the so-called administration costs are.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> on WWHL someone asked her 'if your husband is the Black Bill Gates, why do you have such an outdated white kitchen...'
> 
> Karen said 'white kitchens are back in style and as a matter of fact I have TWO white kitchens..'
> 
> LOL



They also should have asked about the tube TV in the living room. Bill Gates would not have no damn tube tv in 2016


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> They also should have asked about the tube TV in the living room. Bill Gates would not have no damn tube tv in 2016




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Where have you been?????????????????????????????


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Where have you been?????????????????????????????




I'm here, but usually not til PM.


----------



## MahoganyQT

sassys said:


> they also should have asked about the tube tv in the living room. Bill gates would not have no damn tube tv in 2016





&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> They also should have asked about the tube TV in the living room. Bill Gates would not have no damn tube tv in 2016



  True!


----------



## LVoeletters

purseinsanity said:


> Good thing she grew up on a farm, because she doles out a lot of manure.  !


I die!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> The US Govt. has a payroll deduction plan for charitable donations, and one designates one of hundreds of charities to receive your money.  There is a publication with the percentage of donation that goes to the actual cause and the percentage that goes to administration.  You'd be amazed at how high some of the so-called administration costs are.




Found this report on the Ronald F Rost Foundation - sounds like its a charity more in name than anything else.   

http://nonprofits.findthecompany.com/l/774788/Ronald-F-Rost-Charitable-Foundation

Also here is the foundation website.  http://www.rostfoundation.com/#!thriftshop/cfvg

I found it quite off putting that she is selling her children's used clothes for a $25 contribution to the foundation. Why not just give them away if you really wanted to help children in need? 

Call me cynical but the whole thing smells to me.


----------



## junqueprincess

CanuckBagLover said:


> Found this report on the Ronald F Rost Foundation - sounds like its a charity more in name than anything else.
> 
> http://nonprofits.findthecompany.com/l/774788/Ronald-F-Rost-Charitable-Foundation
> 
> Also here is the foundation website.  http://www.rostfoundation.com/#!thriftshop/cfvg
> 
> I found it quite off putting that she is selling her children's used clothes for a $25 contribution to the foundation. Why not just give them away if you really wanted to help children in need?
> 
> Call me cynical but the whole thing smells to me.




That was interesting, thanks for the post. Basically there isn't any charitable work going on. No grants were given, collected 15k, paid yourself 2k, and almost 8k on expenses. WOW, this chick is a clown.


----------



## kemilia

I have tried with this show, it is off my DVR. 

The women are boring, and not enough eye candy for me--bags, trips, wardrobe, drool-worthy homes. And white kitchen appliances are not at all the "thing" around where I live. White kitchens--maybe, an old white stove, umm, no. 

I tried.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kemilia said:


> I have tried with this show, it is off my DVR.
> 
> The women are boring, and not enough eye candy for me--bags, trips, wardrobe, drool-worthy homes. And white kitchen appliances are not at all the "thing" around where I live. White kitchens--maybe, an old white stove, umm, no.
> 
> I tried.



but that tube tv took the damn cake!!!  Like really Mr. & Mrs Black Bill Gates?  Bill and Malinda would NEVAH!!!!


----------



## Sassys

kemilia said:


> I have tried with this show, it is off my DVR.
> 
> The women are boring, and not enough eye candy for me--bags, trips, wardrobe, drool-worthy homes. And white kitchen appliances are not at all the "thing" around where I live. White kitchens--maybe, an old white stove, umm, no.
> 
> I tried.



I gave up the very 1st episode lol. I see there is no reason for me to go back.


----------



## Zookzik

.


----------



## purseinsanity

coutureinatl said:


> Article  in yesterday's Washington Post about how far fetched the RHOP is compared to the real Potomac



Interesting.  Proves the general feel of the show...that it's staged...badly.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still very curious about these 'back colleges my family has founded' coming from Katie.  Because in all of my years of attending various social functions in DC, where she was hosting or had some sort of affiliation, I NEVER heard about it.
> 
> I even asked a friend that's closer to her and she was shocked, too.



I'm surprised she'd say that (even if it were true) because she makes such a huge deal about being biracial and Jewish that I almost get the sense she's ashamed of her black heritage!


----------



## sgj99

Katie - she is so desperate to get married!  the more they show of her the less i like of her.  she does some remodeling of the boyfriends house without telling him, makes out with him at the party - and it was edited to look like that was all they did!  i'm not a prude but jeez!  that would have annoyed the crap out of me.  and then she hopped in the birthday girl's new car before Ashely could, can you say:  "hey, Katie ... it's not always all about you!"

as far as the whole googling thing - so what, everything is out there on the internet, you're on a reality show, you can't possibly believe that we, the viewers, think you want privacy since you're on a reality show!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Sassys said:


> I gave up the very 1st episode lol. I see there is no reason for me to go back.


Me too. I was over this show way before the first episode ended. It's truly awful.


----------



## gre8dane

I tire of Katie & the marriage talk. Hopefully she & Andrew agreed that it would be her plot for the show cause she is embarrassing as a woman. Maybe she is highlighting this issue so their wedding can be a feature show.  

And it is 2016 - who doesn't Google anybody & everything!!?


----------



## purseinsanity

Was this cancelled already?


----------



## DC-Cutie

purseinsanity said:


> Was this cancelled already?



Nah, it's just boring as heck though


----------



## Tivo

I have to say for some odd reason I find this show entertaining.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Designerhbgirl said:


> Me too. I was over this show way before the first episode ended. It's truly awful.


 

+1000.... broing as all h***


----------



## kcf68

Another show with Pretentious Poor Women!  It Sucketh!


----------



## sgj99

i predict this franchise will die like the DC one did, right after the first season.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> Nah, it's just boring as heck though


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> i predict this franchise will die like the DC one did, right after the first season.



It's already a long, slow death...


----------



## gail13

I can't even get into this show, nothing exciting....


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> i predict this franchise will die like the DC one did, right after the first season.



sadly.  I think DC could have survived had it not been for the gate crashers


----------



## cdtracing

I stopped watching it.  It's boring, the women are boring & pretentious, & I feel like I just lost an hour of my life that I'll never get back after I watch an episode!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

purseinsanity said:


> Was this cancelled already?


I actually read somewhere this show was renewed for a second season  - not that I'm watching.


----------



## tomz_grl

Pretentiousness at it's worse and with women that are obviously broke.


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> I actually read somewhere this show was renewed for a second season  - not that I'm watching.



Really?!  Hard to believe since season 1 is so boring.  Well...I won't be watching.  I stopped watching this after the 3rd show.  Not worth my time.


----------



## kemilia

cdtracing said:


> Really?!  Hard to believe since season 1 is so boring.  Well...I won't be watching.  I stopped watching this after the 3rd show.  Not worth my time.



Ditto for me, though I think I only made it through episode 2.


----------



## sgj99

done, done and done ... i will not be subjecting myself to any more of this stupidity.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> done, done and done ... i will not be subjecting myself to any more of this stupidity.



  Broke azz pretentious women!  I decided I didn't need to kill any more brain cells.


----------



## Ladybug09

So first time getting to see a piece of this show. It's the episode when the kids get the Jewish name. The show is a crock of bull I agree with everybody else, a bunch of pretentious lot of people. And what's up will all the I'm  into my Jewish heritage thing, but then she's got like 3 kids with this man outside of marriage. Kind of odd to me. I agree with the rest of you, the show will be off my list, I couldn't even get much desire to see it anyway.


----------



## Nicki828

Ladybug09 said:


> So first time getting to see a piece of this show. It's the episode when the kids get the Jewish name. The show is a crock of bull I agree with everybody else, a bunch of pretentious lot of people. And what's up will all the I'm  into my Jewish heritage thing, but then she's got like 3 kids with this man outside of marriage. Kind of odd to me. I agree with the rest of you, the show will be off my list, I couldn't even get much desire to see it anyway.



For someone who claims to have converted orthodox, she seems to know very little about Judaism.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The show is really boring, distasteful & lacks "etiquette" which one of these
cast members  ( can't remember her name LOL)seems to be so concerned about.


----------



## Cc1213

Nicki828 said:


> For someone who claims to have converted orthodox, she seems to know very little about Judaism.




Yeah there's absolutely no way she converted orthodox. No way.


----------



## junqueprincess

Wow! I have no words for the appalling behavior of these women. And who is the woman with Charisse?? 

Clearly Kstie is emotionally challenged, she's not right.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^Hm, Katie had her kids while married. I thought the story was she left her husband while pregnant with her youngest. Anyways, I'm disappointed with this franchise, most of the time I forget it's coming on.


----------



## bisbee

I started watching since I'm very familiar with the area, but quit after the first few episodes.  I can't get interested in these women (not like I'm interested in the ridiculous women in a few of the other franchises ).  

Yes, Katie had her children with her ex...the current is supposed to be her NEXT Jewish husband.  If he is smart, he'll run in the opposite direction...she isn't even the least bit subtle about her manipulation!  I couldn't watch this disaster anymore!


----------



## tomz_grl

bisbee said:


> the current is supposed to be her NEXT Jewish husband.  If he is smart, he'll run in the opposite direction...she isn't even the least bit subtle about her manipulation!  I couldn't watch this disaster anymore!




He seems to be using her as well for her 'connections' and money that can come from those connections.


----------



## lulilu

WTF is up with the Aussie husband?  He seems desperate for camera time -- dropping his drawers to swim, then "showing up" at the beach girls' weekend?


----------



## tonij2000

I'm loving Giselle and the divorced/shacking one!


----------



## tamshac77

Me too. Giselle cracks me up.


----------



## gail13

This show is so boring. You know it's bad when it's on during a already boring night of tv and it still won't hold your attention.  I see a cancellation in it's near future.


----------



## Bagisa

I'd love to know what happened to the Aussie's previous marriage.


----------



## lucywife

tamshac77 said:


> Me too. Giselle cracks me up.


 me 3. She's gorgeous and funny.


----------



## coconutsboston

I finally remembered to tune into this ie: it was on a marathon showing this past weekend.  The interactions and relationships seem so forced and truthfully, all over the place.  Surely they were joking about another season.  Doesn't even seem like it would register on Andy Cohen's drama scale.


----------



## TC1

Giselle throws out the "money doesn't matter comment"..yet freaks out about the accomodations and always wearing Hermes. LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

The other blonde fair lady reminds me of Soledad Obrien.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I can't believe Karen said she felt like a victim because Michael showed up. SMH


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> I can't believe Karen said she felt like a victim because Michael showed up. SMH



that was so dramatic and over-the-top!  I was like "lady, please STFU and go to bed" 

I saw both sides of it, it was a girls trip.  So when a man shows up, even though it's his home, it can put a damper on things.  

But, I was with Robyn, let that ish go...  she did and played beer pong all night


----------



## Graw

I hope Gizelle's make up line does well.  It's nice that she is using the platform productively.


----------



## tonij2000

Karen really does need to STFU. I cant believe her husband told the homeowner that he didnt want a man there  to look at his wife in skimpy clothes!


----------



## tamshac77

Graw said:


> I hope Gizelle's make up line does well.  It's nice that she is using the platform productively.



I hope so too. Although, I have to admit, when Giselle said "make up line" I thought, here we go...again. 

Why the heck didn't anyone open the door for Ashley when she arrived at Karen's house? 

I like this show, but it's pretty obvious that Bravo tried really hard to create drama out of nothing. These ladies fall out over anything. I love Giselle and Robin, but Katie is very annoying.


----------



## Tivo

I'm enjoying these ladies. I find them interesting to watch despite the lame drama. I like Ashley and Gizelle. They carry the show, imo.


----------



## DrLee

What sighted person in their right mind would even want to see Karen in skimpy clothes?


----------



## needloub

I find the whole series boring...I feel bad for Ashley because she is not uptight...


----------



## Graw

I feel bad for her husband as they are airing things, painting him in a picture:

- loves drag shows
- pops up at a gay club
- massaging Andrews buttock 
- disrobing on the boat 
- invites Karen and husband to their summer home referencing skimpy clothing for all 

Meanwhile he couldn't care less what any of them think!  I give Ashley credit because she is trying to be an entrepreneur as oppose to sitting around spending his money!


----------



## gre8dane

I don't like that they have Ashley vying for approval from the others especially Klingon-forehead Karen. The beach house matter was ridiculous, no need for further discussion especially with the husbands. That would not have been entertained. 

What DMV almost life-long resident does NOT know about Cherry Blossoms???  KlingonKaren then had the lapse of etiquette and was rude to the guy when she decided on roses. Just horrible. Why does she have an assistant?  Her 'gala' was laughable. 

Given Katie's age, pedigree & what you all have mentioned about her family, I expected her to be a bit more polished. She is very immature and what is the drama she contrived with Gizelle??


----------



## swags

tonij2000 said:


> Karen really does need to STFU. I cant believe her husband told the homeowner that he didnt want a man there  to look at his wife in skimpy clothes!



That was funny. Like Ashley's husband is going to be peeking at Karen.


----------



## DrLee

This is how I imagine Karen looking in a skimpy outfit


----------



## swags

Karen usually has her boobs on display whether she's with women or mixed company. Plus Ashley's husband surprised them at a club so its not like they were sitting around in their undies when he met up with them. 
I liked that Robyn was a good sport about it. There was no need to go crazy on the last night.


----------



## lulilu

I could see being disappointed that he showed up, but only because he doesn't seem very likable and is more interested in being on camera.


----------



## robbins65

Can't.  Stand.  Katie.   UGH


----------



## DrDior

I would've been p***** too if I had been on the trip and Michael showed up. 

The reason is simple: I agreed to spend a weekend with these women and not with this weirdo dude. I'm not a fan of people foisting themselves on you so they can get something out of it (like camera time). I wouldn't have made a huge drama out of it, but I'd cut Ashley from that point on.

As for Katie, the pretend socialite, I'm having a hard time figuring out where all these millions are stashed. Her Dad was a college professor and her mother is VP of Geico. Her estimated network is $3.2 million. Neither parent seems like they're long lost members of the DuPonts. I may have read it wrong, but it seems the Rost Foundation has an income of about $11000. I'm smelling a social climber, darlings.


----------



## nycmom

Really? I'm surprised people would get upset. I don't think I would care that much, especially if it was the last night...and since it is his house!


----------



## sgj99

i can see both sides:  it's his house and he wanted to surprise his wife, got it.  but it's a girls trip so it should just be girls, got that too.

the one that bugged me the most on this trip was Gizelle with her behavior about the  sharing a room with her friend and sleeping in a twin bed.  you'd think Ashley gave her a pup tent and a sleeping bag, she was rude and arrogant about the whole thing.

Robyn handled every stupid situation the best, the others tend to get very snotty and think each one is better than the other or better than the situation.  Robyn stays calm and has a great demeanor about dealing with stupid.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> I feel bad for her husband as they are airing things, painting him in a picture:
> 
> - loves drag shows
> - pops up at a gay club
> - massaging Andrews buttock
> - disrobing on the boat
> - invites Karen and husband to their summer home referencing skimpy clothing for all
> 
> Meanwhile he couldn't care less what any of them think!  I give Ashley credit because she is trying to be an entrepreneur as oppose to sitting around spending his money!



nah, she's just trying to hold on to that prenup!  trying to get some coins after they divorce.  She's not messing up a good thing and having to go back to her mother that just filed for bankruptcy


----------



## pquiles

DrDior said:


> I would've been p***** too if I had been on the trip and Michael showed up.
> 
> The reason is simple: I agreed to spend a weekend with these women and not with this weirdo dude. I'm not a fan of people foisting themselves on you so they can get something out of it (like camera time). I wouldn't have made a huge drama out of it, but I'd cut Ashley from that point on.
> 
> As for Katie, the pretend socialite, I'm having a hard time figuring out where all these millions are stashed. Her Dad was a college professor and her mother is VP of Geico. Her estimated network is $3.2 million. Neither parent seems like they're long lost members of the DuPonts. I may have read it wrong, but it seems the Rost Foundation has an income of about $11000. I'm smelling a social climber, darlings.




+1 on all of this^^^


----------



## girlonthecoast

Did anyone else realize that Karen's daughter, Rayvin's name is basically a combination of both Karen and Raymond's names? That just seems odd.


----------



## pjhm

Did anyone else notice that Karen wasn't exactly honest about Ashley's comment in the car regarding Rayvin? She didn't say she wanted her daughter to just stay away from Ashley, but to be left alone regarding this series.


----------



## Graw

Yes I noticed! I didn't know if that was editing on tv or Karen "editing" for "etiquette!"


----------



## TC1

Karen hosting a fundraising "Gala" in her living room with all the furniture just pushed to the side was hilarious.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Karen hosting a fundraising "Gala" in her living room with all the furniture just pushed to the side was hilarious.



that was the most hilarious scene all season!!  With the band playing in the damn foyer

The real Bill Gates would NEVAH!


----------



## tonij2000

Karen is just too much.


----------



## Dawn

DC-Cutie said:


> that was the most hilarious scene all season!!  With the band playing in the damn foyer
> 
> The real Bill Gates would NEVAH!



With the band member answering the door!  That 'gala' was ridiculous.


----------



## Graw

Every scene Katie speaks negatively of the other women, even if she's with Andrew it involves both of them attack in the other women.  I hope she watches the show to find out why Charisse's friend  Brynee thought she was on something/substance.


----------



## Graw

Did bravo air footage of Crocodile Dunn Dee squeezing Andrews butt then him complementing another man about how big he is, asking if he works out. Curious chap???


----------



## tamshac77

Graw said:


> Did bravo air footage of Crocodile Dunn Dee squeezing Andrews butt then him complementing another man about how big he is, asking if he works out. Curious chap???



Yes, and it looked like Ashley noticed him do it while dancing close by. She dismissed his interest in the other man's physique, too. Hmm...


----------



## Graw

tamshac77 said:


> Yes, and it looked like Ashley noticed him do it while dancing close by. She dismissed his interest in the other man's physique, too. Hmm...




Exactly! Hmm.  If the franchise goes on we will see how this plays out.  I'm shocked he isn't in the media for his antics unless he was playing a character for the cameras.  He does enjoy airtime.


----------



## tamshac77

Graw said:


> Exactly! Hmm.  If the franchise goes on we will see how this plays out.  I'm shocked he isn't in the media for his antics unless he was playing a character for the cameras.  He does enjoy airtime.



I'm almost convinced that none of the reality shows are all real. I agree with your notion that  he's just acting, since he does seem to love the attention.


----------



## cdtracing

I had the TV on Bravo today while I did some cleaning & the Housewives of the Potomac marathon was on.  While I did not sit & watch the whole thing, I did notice some things.
First, I thought Karen's gala was more of a cocktail party; not nearly what she built it up to be.  I do understand that her husband's family is still grieving & weren't ready for a big event, but I think her downscaled version could have been more elegant.  

Secondly, these women apparently have to dig up stuff to get all pissed off about.  Some of the things that they get upset about are just plain silly.  These are grown azz women, aren't they?  But, then again, this runs true of all the Housewives franchises. 

I thought Charisse's birthday was awesome & the venue was beautiful.  Way to rock your 50th!

Lastly, I have never seen women so obsessed with race as these women are!  I'm Black, I'm Biracial, I'm not Biracial,  It's a White thing, She's been hanging around White people too much, on & on.
I would think these women would be encouraging women to success instead of being fixated on whether someone is Black, Biracial, or Black enough.  Surely, these women are intelligent enough to find topics of conversation that don't revolve around the racial ethnicity of those in their group.  As far as Ashley's husband is concerned, he's Australian & has a personality all his own.  Personally, I think he's playing to the camera because he certainly loves the air time.


----------



## Graw

So sad to hear Katie say she wants to be away from her kids.  Everyone needs a peaceful place, but if this franchise continues I see that becoming a sentence in a horrible narrative/montage.  Interesting, her boyfriend is constantly gossiping about Gizelle and Robyn.


----------



## TC1

Katie's man and Ashley's husband seem to really love the limelight...Stop trying so hard boys,..Andy Cohen isn't giving you your own show.


----------



## sgj99

i'm tired of Gizelle and Robyn asking Katie what "box do you check off."  their obsession with her race is ignorant.  and i don't blame Katie for getting mad about it.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> i'm tired of Gizelle and Robyn asking Katie what "box do you check off."  their obsession with her race is ignorant.  and i don't blame Katie for getting mad about it.



+1  Both these women come across as very obsessed with race.  Both make side comments that are racist. IMO


----------



## DC-Cutie

All four of them need to just cool it with the race talk.  It's old and nobody gives a crap 

I mean Katie was proudly claiming her love for the white Jewish boys.  But I bet her azz wasn't saying that while dating Russell Simmons. I think she claims black when convenient.   Then her pointing to Gizelle and Robin's eyes and hair color (bleached blondes) as if blacks people can have light eyes.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> All four of them need to just cool it with the race talk.  It's old and nobody gives a crap
> 
> I mean Katie was proudly claiming her love for the white Jewish boys.  But I bet her azz wasn't saying that while dating Russell Simmons. I think she claims black when convenient.   Then her pointing to Gizelle and Robin's eyes and hair color (bleached blondes) as if blacks people can have light eyes.



I agree.  All 4 of them, Katie, Ashley, Gizelle, & Robyn are guilty of it & all 4 need to stop.  But, it may be part of their scripts since none of them really have much of a story line.  Personally, I find all the racial talk old & very distracting.  These are intelligent women & should be able to find something else to talk about.

I think Katie is so desperate to get married that she would marry a Green Martian if she thought it would give her the status she so desperately wants.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> All four of them need to just cool it with the race talk.  It's old and nobody gives a crap
> 
> I mean Katie was proudly claiming her love for the white Jewish boys.  But I bet her azz wasn't saying that while dating Russell Simmons. I think she claims black when convenient.   Then her pointing to Gizelle and Robin's eyes and hair color (bleached blondes) as if blacks people can have light eyes.




I think Katie made it something it wasn't when they were only repeating her.   

Imagine what she says off camera?


----------



## swags

It was on the boring side. Did Charisse act like she didn't know the marriage was over when they began filming? Because at the start of the show she did not mention their problems. 

Did not find the race talk interesting. 

I find Katies fiancé creepy.  He doesn't want to get married, enjoys winding her up about his trips without her and I sort of get a gay vibe from him, not the  Australian husband. 

Oddly, I like Karen but not sure why.


----------



## slang

When Charrise invited Katie to her party, Katie said she would bring her white girl dance moves yet she thinks she's above all the race talk. She's just as bad as the rest


----------



## mundodabolsa

The commercial for the new Dallas franchise uses the fitting into "society" line and not breaking "society" rules over and over.  Is it going to be exactly like Potomac?  Since now they don't get real high society ladies for these shows the only thing they can focus on is pretending that they are?? Not sure I can sit through any more faux etiquette story lines.


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> It was on the boring side. Did Charisse act like she didn't know the marriage was over when they began filming? Because at the start of the show she did not mention their problems.
> 
> Did not find the race talk interesting.
> 
> *I find Katies fiancé creepy.  He doesn't want to get married, enjoys winding her up about his trips without her and I sort of get a gay vibe from him, not the  Australian husband. *
> 
> Oddly, I like Karen but not sure why.



I agree.  Andrew has no interest in getting married & seems to enjoy getting Katie all wound up.  I, too, get a gay vibe from him.  In a lot of ways, their relationship seems forced.  Ashley's husband is Australian & they do have a different outlook on things from here in the States.  But I do find him a little creepy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Andrew was following the script.  period!


----------



## cdtracing

mundodabolsa said:


> The commercial for the new Dallas franchise uses the fitting into "society" line and not breaking "society" rules over and over.  Is it going to be exactly like Potomac?  Since now they don't get real high society ladies for these shows the only thing they can focus on is pretending that they are?? Not sure I can sit through any more faux etiquette story lines.



I haven't decided about the new Dallas franchise yet.  You bring up a good point that these shows don't get the real high society ladies & seem to only be able to fill their ranks with wannabes.  Personally, I think true high society ladies wouldn't be caught dead on one of these shows.  Like you, I don't know if I want to watch more of the same old drama filled, stupid BS just in a different state.  While this was a good formula for Bravo in the beginning, it's gotten old & tired.  Bravo continues to do copycat shows & spinoffs using this same formula & it's become tiresome.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> Personally, I think true high society ladies wouldn't be caught dead on one of these shows..



not at all!


----------



## qwertyword

swags said:


> I find Katies fiancé creepy.  He doesn't want to get married, enjoys winding her up about his trips without her and I sort of get a gay vibe from him
> .




Was it his paisley shirt haha


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> not at all!



Maybe new money rich but not old money.  The ladies I know who move in those circles wouldn't want any part of it.  They have no desire to follow a script & have cameras following them around.  They don't need the money or the drama publicity.  Of course, they would be dealing with the ATL franchise.  Nope, no one I know wants any part of that show.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> *All four of them need to just cool it with the race talk.  It's old and nobody gives a crap *
> 
> I mean Katie was proudly claiming her love for the white Jewish boys.  But I bet her azz wasn't saying that while dating Russell Simmons. I think she claims black when convenient.   Then her pointing to Gizelle and Robin's eyes and hair color (bleached blondes) as if blacks people can have light eyes.



so true!  Katie is shallow, Ashley has the mentality of a thirteen year old and Gizelle and Robyn need to find hobbies.


----------



## sgj99

cdtracing said:


> I haven't decided about the new Dallas franchise yet.  You bring up a good point that these shows don't get the real high society ladies & seem to only be able to fill their ranks with wannabes. * Personally, I think true high society ladies wouldn't be caught dead on one of these shows.*  Like you, *I don't know if I want to watch more of the same old drama filled, stupid BS just in a different state.  While this was a good formula for Bravo in the beginning, it's gotten old & tired*.  Bravo continues to do copycat shows & spinoffs using this same formula & it's become tiresome.



exactly!  it used to be fun to see the clothes, shoes and definitely bags, the ladies having parties and lunches and laughing having a good time.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> exactly!  it used to be fun to see the clothes, shoes and definitely bags, the ladies having parties and lunches and laughing having a good time.



Instead of Real Housewives they could rename the franchises "I'm So Offended - Dallas"  because all they do is get offended, have a tiff, talk about each other and then fake make up.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> exactly!  it used to be fun to see the clothes, shoes and definitely bags, the ladies having parties and lunches and laughing having a good time.



Yes!  That's what I want to see.  Now, everything is bogged down with who said what to who about who, hurt feelings, family addictions, illnesses, & armchair diagnosis.  My God, if I want to see this kind of crap, I can go to one of my family's reunions & see it IRL.
They are ALL so focused on gossip & their own validation that it's become ridiculous.  Wealthy society people do not behave the way these women do in public.  If they have issues with someone or actually have an argument/fight with someone, it's done behind closed doors out of the public eye.  They don't put their personal business out there for public consumption.  This is why I know these shows are scripted for maximum drama to get ratings & why when I do watch them, it's with the sound muted.  In some ways, it's an insult to their viewers to even call it a reality show when everything is scripted & edited.


----------



## purseinsanity

DrLee said:


> This is how I imagine Karen looking in a skimpy outfit
> View attachment 3308487


----------



## purseinsanity

DrLee said:


> What sighted person in their right mind would even want to see Karen in skimpy clothes?



OMG LOL!!


----------



## gr8onteej

DrLee said:


> This is how I imagine Karen looking in a skimpy outfit
> View attachment 3308487




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> I agree.  Andrew has no interest in getting married & seems to enjoy getting Katie all wound up.  I, too, get a gay vibe from him.  In a lot of ways, their relationship seems forced.  Ashley's husband is Australian & they do have a different outlook on things from here in the States.  But I do find him a little creepy.



+1!!  

Andrew and the Aussie are both creepy to me.  Maybe I'd like them more if they ditched their beards and got together!


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> +1!!
> 
> Andrew and the Aussie are both creepy to me.  Maybe I'd like them more if they ditched their beards and got together!


----------



## tamshac77

swags said:


> It was on the boring side. Did Charisse act like she didn't know the marriage was over when they began filming? Because at the start of the show she did not mention their problems.
> 
> Did not find the race talk interesting.
> 
> I find Katies fiancé creepy.  He doesn't want to get married, enjoys winding her up about his trips without her and I sort of get a gay vibe from him, not the  Australian husband.
> 
> Oddly, I like Karen but not sure why.



I like Karen too.


----------



## starrynite_87

DrLee said:


> This is how I imagine Karen looking in a skimpy outfit
> View attachment 3308487




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I just found out that one of my co-workers went to high school with her son.


----------



## gre8dane

It will be interesting to see the reunion & what they have to discuss & hash out. The entire season & their 'disputes' seemed contrived. The last get together was horrible, some horrible things were said, yet they end it with a toast??  Bad actresses & bad editing. 

I don't think anyone is obsessed with race, it is merely a plot line. Katie is the one that brought it up as if she is a special little nugget for being black, Jewish and liking white men and it went from there. 

I like Ashley & her hubby. They seem happy, do their thing & give five f*cks about what others think. I hope they abandon the whole 'Karen guiding Ashley' plot as it should be the other way around. 

I hope they also abandon Karen's attempts to be sexy & coy with her husband. [emoji40]  He looks at her so surprised & happy when she acts like that, no thank you. Karen would be tolerable if she stopped with the pretentiousness. 

Robyn is sweet, but seems a bit slow on the uptake.


----------



## mama13drama99

"...slow on the uptake."

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I haven't heard that in years!!!!


----------



## sgj99

of course i'll tune in for the reunion, it's like a car wreck - i can't turn away.

i can already give a synopsis of the evening:  race - who is black, who is biracial, who is jewish, who is kind of jewish, ... / Queen Karen - her empty nest, her over-bearing mothering, and her inner sex kitten scaring her husband, the black Bill Gates, and her failed attempt to mentor young misguided Ashley into the high society ways of the everything etiquette-correct Potomac scene / Katie and her desperate need to be engaged (and i do mean desperate, to the point of embarrassing herself) / Gizelle and her idea that when she spends the weekend at someone's beach house it should be the Ritz or Four Seasons because she is, well ... Gizelle / poor Charisse and her storyline about her failing marriage (i think that was all she had, right?) and Ashley, this clueless silly woman-child who doesn't fit in with any of these women, is quite a ditz but seems to have a pretty solid marriage with a really strange goofy man.


----------



## gre8dane

sgj99 said:


> of course i'll tune in for the reunion, it's like a car wreck - i can't turn away.
> 
> 
> 
> i can already give a synopsis of the evening:  race - who is black, who is biracial, who is jewish, who is kind of jewish, ... / Queen Karen - her empty nest, her over-bearing mothering, and her inner sex kitten scaring her husband, the black Bill Gates, and her failed attempt to mentor young misguided Ashley into the high society ways of the everything etiquette-correct Potomac scene / Katie and her desperate need to be engaged (and i do mean desperate, to the point of embarrassing herself) / Gizelle and her idea that when she spends the weekend at someone's beach house it should be the Ritz or Four Seasons because she is, well ... Gizelle / poor Charisse and her storyline about her failing marriage (i think that was all she had, right?) and Ashley, this clueless silly woman-child who doesn't fit in with any of these women, is quite a ditz but seems to have a pretty solid marriage with a really strange goofy man.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Spot on!  And that is only Part 1!!!!  Too bad you can't bet some good money on it for a big win!  I'm DVRing it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So now that Katie and Andrew are over (word around town is that it's really over) where her and the kids are living, since she moved into his house.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> of course i'll tune in for the reunion, it's like a car wreck - i can't turn away.
> 
> i can already give a synopsis of the evening:  race - who is black, who is biracial, who is jewish, who is kind of jewish, ... / Queen Karen - her empty nest, her over-bearing mothering, and her inner sex kitten scaring her husband, the black Bill Gates, and her failed attempt to mentor young misguided Ashley into the high society ways of the everything etiquette-correct Potomac scene / Katie and her desperate need to be engaged (and i do mean desperate, to the point of embarrassing herself) / Gizelle and her idea that when she spends the weekend at someone's beach house it should be the Ritz or Four Seasons because she is, well ... Gizelle / poor Charisse and her storyline about her failing marriage (i think that was all she had, right?) and Ashley, this clueless silly woman-child who doesn't fit in with any of these women, is quite a ditz but seems to have a pretty solid marriage with a really strange goofy man.



:lolots::lolots:  Perfect!


----------



## pquiles

Something must have gone down before the reunion.  Charisse was extra shady to Karen, Giselle and Robyn.


----------



## Graw

Yes, Charisse was beyond rude to Gizelle. Katie and Ashley were nasty and vicious name callers.


----------



## swags

Gizelle's dress/earrings were distracting at the reunion. Robyn looked over done too, didn't care for the extensions. 
When the whole season is spent arguing over etiquette, there is not much more to discuss at a reunion.


----------



## gre8dane

Ashley looked nice. The rest were over done or just looked bad. Karen should find another style dress, Katie should secure the ponytail and the other two with the big hair & dresses-too much. They don't need to do all that. 

Maybe tonight they will let us know what was wrong with Charisse. She was acting & looking real sour.  She seemed put off by not being referred to as the REAL HoP as she pointed out that she lives there (I think your neighbors said no) & she does not see the others at charity galas.  And it is MOOT, not MUTE....how embarrassing. 

Katie is quite immature. At her age & if she takes offense, she should be able to respond to questions about her background a bit better and she should prepare her kids on how to respond. As suspected, the editing & the need for a story made it offensive weeks after the conversation. She seems quick to fall in love. Maybe she should slow down & get her bearings. Just date & do charity events. 

And poor Robyn. That man has a hold on her.


----------



## mama13drama99

gre8dane said:


> And it is MOOT, not MUTE....how embarrassing.




I stopped what I was doing and just [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] at the screen.  

Katie and Ashley seemed to come off very "rehearsed" in much of their delivery of everything they responded to. Like they had been practicing. But then again, so did Karyn.


----------



## gre8dane

mama13drama99 said:


> I stopped what I was doing and just [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] at the screen.
> 
> Katie and Ashley seemed to come off very "rehearsed" in much of their delivery of everything they responded to. Like they had been practicing. But then again, so did Karyn.




They were probably saying things they wished they had said during the episode.  Delayed reaction, like "man!  I should have have told her....".

I think they all came off quite prepared. Like they all scoured the social media to see people's response to them so they knew what to say at the reunion. I'm sure all the RHo shows do, but it just seemed different for these ladies .


----------



## Graw

mama13drama99 said:


> I stopped what I was doing and just [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] at the screen.
> 
> Katie and Ashley seemed to come off very "rehearsed" in much of their delivery of everything they responded to. Like they had been practicing. But then again, so did Karyn.




Katie and Ashley presented as if their answers were completely rehearsed!


----------



## pquiles

Graw said:


> Yes, Charisse was beyond rude to Gizelle. Katie and Ashley were nasty and vicious name callers.




They claim that Gizelle and Robyn were mean girls, but they actually were the mean ones.


----------



## mama13drama99

Katie was also like a dog with a bone as it related to Gizelle. She jumped in a made a comment about Ashley Googling Robyn, then somehow found a way to bring that back to Gizelle.  It probably is a comb of preparing by checking out what's been said on social media and "I wish I had said xyz".  It just doesn't come off smoothly.  Just like the make up, hair and wardrobe.  Could be that after so many seasons of other franchises I've come to expect newcomers to get it right out the gate.

Btw, I've slowly returned to the PF after a long stint away due to being consumed with a new job and other life events.  It's been great (overall, there's been a few posts I could have done without, but that's nothing new [emoji38]) catching up on many threads.  A few I've used to forgo actually catching up on shows by watching missed episodes or reading gossip stores about celeb events.  Missed this "place"!


----------



## Graw

mama13drama99 said:


> Katie was also like a dog with a bone as it related to Gizelle. She jumped in a made a comment about Ashley Googling Robyn, then somehow found a way to bring that back to Gizelle.  It probably is a comb of preparing by checking out what's been said on social media and "I wish I had said xyz".  It just doesn't come off smoothly.  Just like the make up, hair and wardrobe.  Could be that after so many seasons of other franchises I've come to expect newcomers to get it right out the gate.
> 
> Btw, I've slowly returned to the PF after a long stint away due to being consumed with a new job and other life events.  It's been great (overall, there's been a few posts I could have done without, but that's nothing new [emoji38]) catching up on many threads.  A few I've used to forgo actually catching up on shows by watching missed episodes or reading gossip stores about celeb events.  Missed this "place"!




Ashely sounds silly. Katie sounds silly.  Katie talking about the girls with blond hair want to be Caucasian - stop.  Please stop. I love how composed Gizelle is.  Katie backed off when they said Nene and Mary j Blige have Blond hair! Lol!


----------



## mama13drama99

Graw said:


> Ashely sounds silly. Katie sounds silly.  Katie talking about the girls with blond hair want to be Caucasian - stop.  Please stop. I love how composed Gizelle is.  Katie backed off when they said Nene and Mary j Blige have Blond hair! Lol!




Noooo, what got me was Ashley and her European reference.  I definitely think she and Katie had a reunion pre-conference meeting, lol.


----------



## Graw

mama13drama99 said:


> Noooo, what got me was Ashley and her European reference.  I definitely think she and Katie had a reunion pre-conference meeting, lol.




Definitely!  We would have received them better if they didn't attack Gizelle.  The funniest part is Gizelle seems unfazed.  Then Katie says her kids don't look Black.  I don't think the show is good for her if she recently went through a custody battle and divorce.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Gizelle's dress/earrings were distracting at the reunion. Robyn looked over done too, didn't care for the extensions.
> When the whole season is spent arguing over etiquette, there is not much more to discuss at a reunion.



I've never seen so many sequins in my life!


----------



## tamshac77

Graw said:


> Ashely sounds silly. Katie sounds silly.  Katie talking about the girls with blond hair want to be Caucasian - stop.  Please stop. *I love how composed Gizelle is.  *Katie backed off when they said Nene and Mary j Blige have Blond hair! Lol!



Me too!


----------



## sgj99

I don't think Charisse was any more mean than the rest of them - they all had an axe to grind.  Gizelle just had enough snap to hold it together at the reunion.  All six of them are egotistical, narcistic nobodies.


And I find Robyn and Gizelle's references to "is that what white guys" do as offensive as if someone else had asked "is that what black guys do."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Most of them looked horrible on the reunion. Charisse's wig, Karen always, Robyn and Gizelle completely over done, didn't care for Katie's eye makeup. Ashley looked good.


----------



## pjhm

Karen's hair looked like it needed to be washed and those roots were unsightly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why did Charisse have to wait until the end to tell us she and her husband aren't speaking?  We already knew that


----------



## sgj99

BagOuttaHell said:


> Most of them looked horrible on the reunion. Charisse's wig, Karen always, Robyn and Gizelle completely over done, *didn't care for Katie's eye makeup*. Ashley looked good.


 
her eye makeup was horrible, especially for television.


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> Why did Charisse have to wait until the end to tell us she and her husband aren't speaking?  We already knew that




IKR!  Did she want shock value?  Could someone in her camp have told her to say something so she would stand out?  It was so odd.  Maybe sympathy? Still odd and so out of place.  Why clam up when being directly asked about the marriage, then with 10 seconds left make that "reveal"?  She was very odd the entire night. 

They all said some pretty strange things.  Gizelle seemed to have held some tidbits in but alluded to them as far as Katie was concerned.   Katie was somewhat foolish to say she didn't know what Gizelle was referencing when Andy asked her what was edited.  She had just told Gizelle that she didn't want her to share it.  

I am no fan of any of them.  I often watched-listened while doing work or homework.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think Bravo should renew this franchise.  All they talked About was etiquette, which they were all lacking


----------



## pjhm

Agree!


----------



## slang

Andy said last night on WWHL that this was renewed for a 2nd season and confirmed Gizelle is coming back


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Andy said last night on WWHL that this was renewed for a 2nd season and confirmed Gizelle is coming back



oh lordt!


----------



## RackFanatic

I'm happy it was renewed for a second season; 1 - it was somewhat entertaining, and 2 - so Robyn and Gizelle can have a second chance at getting their looks right for the next reunion. They looked like they were headed to a 1980s prom [emoji30]


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> I don't think Charisse was any more mean than the rest of them - they all had an axe to grind.  Gizelle just had enough snap to hold it together at the reunion.  *All six of them are egotistical, narcistic nobodies.
> *
> 
> *And I find Robyn and Gizelle's references to "is that what white guys" do as offensive as if someone else had asked "is that what black guys do*."



Bingo!!!!  This show is a bust & I hope it's not renewed!


----------



## cdtracing

dc-cutie said:


> i don't think bravo should renew this franchise.  All they talked about was etiquette, which they were all lacking



ita!


----------



## tamshac77

rackfanatic said:


> i'm happy it was renewed for a second season; 1 - it was somewhat entertaining, and 2 - so robyn and gizelle can have a second chance at getting their looks right for the next reunion. They looked like they were headed to a 1980s prom [emoji30]



+1


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Andy said last night on WWHL that this was renewed for a 2nd season and confirmed Gizelle is coming back



Lawd have mercy!!!


----------



## gre8dane

mama13drama99 said:


> Katie was also like a dog with a bone as it related to Gizelle. She jumped in a made a comment about Ashley Googling Robyn, then somehow found a way to bring that back to Gizelle.  It probably is a comb of preparing by checking out what's been said on social media and "I wish I had said xyz".  It just doesn't come off smoothly.  Just like the make up, hair and wardrobe.  Could be that after so many seasons of other franchises I've come to expect newcomers to get it right out the gate.
> 
> Btw, I've slowly returned to the PF after a long stint away due to being consumed with a new job and other life events.  It's been great (overall, there's been a few posts I could have done without, but that's nothing new [emoji38]) catching up on many threads.  A few I've used to forgo actually catching up on shows by watching missed episodes or reading gossip stores about celeb events.  Missed this "place"!




I think I'm just used to the more 'experienced' reunions as well.  If they make it to a S4 reunion, the difference will be obvious. 

Katie has a thing for Gizelle and was absolutely determined to say some things to her, true or not!  She exaggerated when she claimed they "went in" on her about her background & she repeated Gizelle's silly date story all kinds of wrong. It was funny how Gizelle shut her up by mentioning the edits. Bravo was quite sloppy on this show with the editing. 



mama13drama99 said:


> IKR!  Did she want shock value?  Could someone in her camp have told her to say something so she would stand out?  It was so odd.  Maybe sympathy? Still odd and so out of place.  Why clam up when being directly asked about the marriage, then with 10 seconds left make that "reveal"?  She was very odd the entire night.
> 
> They all said some pretty strange things.  Gizelle seemed to have held some tidbits in but alluded to them as far as Katie was concerned.   Katie was somewhat foolish to say she didn't know what Gizelle was referencing when Andy asked her what was edited.  She had just told Gizelle that she didn't want her to share it.
> 
> I am no fan of any of them.  I often watched-listened while doing work or homework.



It seemed that someone in Charisse's camp told her to sit up straight, keep that expression on her face & purse her lips. Maybe she practiced & felt it looked good. She didn't look like herself like in the confessionals & it was just a bad look. These ladies need to let it flow more naturally, take a few notes from Gizelle.


----------



## gre8dane

I'm glad it got renewed. I don't mind them anymore than those other yayhoos on the other franchises. Are they all coming back?  Nothing over the top happened for any of them to not come back. 

While the editing should be better, as well as the scripts, I thought it was funny/entertaining & can appreciate that their simple dramas were just that-simple, especially compared to the other franchises. Nothing crazy, no violence, no physical threats, no vicious gossip, just stupid simple 'drama' and I'm ok with that. I'd like to see more glam but that's ok, the DMV is not known for its glam.  I'd like to hear real GoGo or normal music bites on the show & not the silly distracting music they had.  I'd like to see updated kitchens & people who know how to serve tea properly, but that is ok since no one had water thrown in their face on any episode or had their hair pulled.


----------



## cdtracing

gre8dane said:


> I'm glad it got renewed. I don't mind them anymore than those other yayhoos on the other franchises. Are they all coming back?  Nothing over the top happened for any of them to not come back.
> 
> While the editing should be better, as well as the scripts, I thought it was funny/entertaining & can *appreciate that their simple dramas were just that-simple, especially compared to the other franchises. Nothing crazy, no violence, no physical threats, no vicious gossip, just stupid simple 'drama'* and I'm ok with that. I'd like to see more glam but that's ok, the DMV is not known for its glam.  I'd like to hear real GoGo or normal music bites on the show & not the silly distracting music they had.  I'd like to see updated kitchens & people who know how to serve tea properly, but that is ok since *no one had water thrown in their face on any episode or had their hair pulled*.



I don't care for this franchise at all but I can agree with you on this.  Their drama was relatively low key compared to ATL, NY, NJ, or BH (Dallas is yet to be determined).  I will give these women credit...no one wanted to throw down & have an actual fight.  No one was kicking anyone, pulling hair, throwing drinks or punches.  

If they're coming back, I hope they step up their clothes & accessories, get some better hair, & update their homes, especially the kitchens.


----------



## natcolb65

I just went to lunch at the Cuban place that Juan and Robin went to Cuba de Ayer in Burtonsville and it is SO good!!!! I had the Pernil and a frozen mojito.  I will defiantly be back!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

natcolb65 said:


> I just went to lunch at the Cuban place that Juan and Robin went to Cuba de Ayer in Burtonsville and it is SO good!!!! I had the Pernil and a frozen mojito.  I will defiantly be back!!


if Burtonsville wasn't a hike, I'd try it.  I love Pernil!!!


----------



## natcolb65

DC-Cutie said:


> if Burtonsville wasn't a hike, I'd try it.  I love Pernil!!!


Yeah I work in Briggs Chaney so for me it's right up the street!!! The server recommended it. I had never had it before....matter of fact, I'd never had Cuban food before. I need to go for dinner when I have more time so I can order apps. too.

 I took a pic but I don't know how to post pics on here.


----------



## Tivo

Is this show coming back?


----------



## swags

The show is back on tonight. I am curious to see what they do different this year.


----------



## DrLee

I see Karen is still looking like the Crypt Keeper.


----------



## swags

First episode was a little dull. Giselles bombshell wasn't that big a deal, did anyone think Charisse and her husband weren't involved with other people? 
Curious to see how Karen's house hunting plays out. I wanted to see if they remodeled their kitchen. She doesn't seem like the type who could handle the criticism..


----------



## Graw

Both women were wrong to say anything about the other.  Cherisse threw a stone and you know what they say about people who live in glass houses!


----------



## Sassys

Was home all day yesterday and watched the marathon of this (not sure why). Not a fan of any of these women, I could probably only tolerate Giselle and Robyn.

*Ashley* - voice reminds me of Latoya Jackson and annoyed the hell out of me

*Katie* - SMH. I don't get why she kept saying "my kids don't look black". Reminds me of the movie "Imitation of Life", because you can pass for another race does not mean you aren't black. Weird how she kept saying "but they don't look it". How you can get upset with someone for reading a blog you wrote, is beyond me.

*Karen *- I just can't get past the basic kitchen in a mansion and yet she claims her husband is the "Black Bill Gates". She is way to full of herself and needs to knock it off. Michael showing up to his home for one night is not that damn big of a deal. He can easily go hang out in his bedroom while you continue your girls night. Not a big deal. Get over yourself. I also could not understand and tried hard to figure out where the hell this woman's hair line starts.  Also, a mole and beauty mark are NOT the same thong. Please stop! Cindy Crawford has a beauty mark, Karen has a mole. 

*Giselle *- cracks me up sometimes, but seriously, a few nights in a twin bed is not going to kill you. Get over yourself. It's not like she was asked to sleep outside.

*Robyn *- seems cool

*Cherisse -* Last March, I met a guy that told me he is friends with her (they grew up together and dated a few times) and was asked to be on the show and play her boyfriend (his exact words). He is a Vice Principal in NJ and didn't think it was a good look, so told her no. She gave his info to the producers and they called asking again, but he said he declined. He was at her 50th birthday party (I thought he was lying but there he was at the party). He also told me things about her husband (can't remember exactly what he said). Not understanding what is the big deal about Giselle telling people she is dating. People would have to be idiots to think her husband has not moved on.


----------



## Graw

It looks like *Katie Rost* is packing up her ballgowns and gala invitations, and leaving *Real Housewives Of Potomac*! 


It was previously assumed the entire cast would return for *RHOP* season 2, however *Katie* announced on Twitter that she isn’t coming back – and implied she was fired for being boring! I mean what’s boring about Katie staring at the ceiling in between monotone begging *Andrew* to propose? 









So why did Bravo let *Katie* go? Whisperings say that her on-again/off-again fiance *Andrew Martin* refused to participate in this season, because their relationship being on the rocks and he is trying to rebuild his image and career after finally getting off probation related to some old drug charges. Apparently associating with Bravo isn’t good for one’s reputation?! 


Furthermore, it seems *Katie* and *Andrew* are postponing any wedding planning (indefinitely). Another issue is that supposedly Katie didn’t want the ins-and-outs of her divorce to become fodder for her Katie-hating castmates to exploit on TV. I’ve also heard Katie’s ex-husband was allegedly against their 3 young children filming. 

There was additional speculation that The Rost Foundation, was uhhhh… not the philanthropic organization *Katie* presented it as, and her socialite mother was embarrassed by being affiliated with *Real Housewives Of Potomac*. I presume Katie believed she would be favorably portrayed, and come across as an A-List socialite. (Her mom does run in serious circles on the DC scene and is most certainly legit. Not sure about Katie, however!). 

Interesting time for *Katie* to announce her departure. *Real Housewives Of Potomac* has been filming since late-May, so production must have decided mid-way through to fire Katie. The only castmate she remotely gets along with is *Ashley Darby*, plus with all Katie’s stipulations about what portions of her life she’ll feature it seems like Bravo probably decided it wasn’t worth the hassle.

One or two new women will reportedly join the cast. Let’s hope they choose class women who legitimately represent the DC/Potomac social scene. 


Read more at http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/0...of-potomac-was-she-fired/#84jleqc6B6LTGqmc.99


----------



## beantownSugar

Ashley is definitely getting divorced.


----------



## TC1

When Karen was looking down her nose at the home they were touring...I was like...this house at least has a kitchen updated within the last 15 years, Karen


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Was home all day yesterday and watched the marathon of this (not sure why)


because Bravo tends to show the last season in marathon when the new season is approaching


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> because Bravo tends to show the last season in marathon when the new season is approaching



LOL. No what I meant. I watched the first episode last year and never watched again, because I didn't like it. That is why I said "not sure why"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LOL. No what I meant. I watched the first episode last year and never watched again, because I didn't like it. That is why I said "not sure why"


we all have gotten sucked into these marathons at some point


----------



## TC1

They let Katie go because she didn't have enough drama..yet they keep Robyn (who now lives 40 mins away) interesting. I guess they'll have to up her Juan storyline..cause she doesn't really have much else. Don't get me wrong, I like her..and dislike Katie...just odd to see who made the cut.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> They let Katie go because she didn't have enough drama..yet they keep Robyn (who now lives 40 mins away) interesting. I guess they'll have to up her Juan storyline..cause she doesn't really have much else. Don't get me wrong, I like her..and dislike Katie...just odd to see who made the cut.



well word around the DC streets is that Katie had drama, just not the kind SHE wanted the Bravo cameras to capture.  She has a history of dabbling in drugs and then her man up and left her.  That could have been GREAT for reality TV!
Robyn - chile, she all the way way out of Potomac!  She could have moved to PG or something, but geesh 40 mins away probably makes for horrible filming opportunities.  
Karen - she still looks like the Crypt Keeper
Gizelle - It would be so nice if she switched hairstylist, because this one threw that old dusty u-part wig on her and didn't even blend it well..  Just sent her on her way.


----------



## Graw

Ashley doesn't remember her wedding date?  After 2 years?


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG I thought the new girl was Omarrosa at first!


----------



## Graw

Similar beautiful cheek bones and complexion.  I hope she isn't petty and it seems she isn't, lets see.  I want them to travel!  It would be nice to see them in other parts of the world.


----------



## DrLee

Graw said:


> Similar beautiful cheek bones and complexion.  I hope she isn't petty and it seems she isn't, lets see.  I want them to travel!  It would be nice to see them in other parts of the world.



But no one else in the world knows who Crypt Keeper Karen is, and the Grand Dame simply can't have that, dahling.


----------



## Lubina

That's it! (rips off facinator) Ladies, you went to afternoon tea! High tea is basically tea with dinner. High tea just sounds more high fallutin'. (re-sets fascinator) Carry on!


----------



## swags

I still have to finish the episode. I need to start fast forwarding Ashley. I already am tired of their (his) restaurant.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I still have to finish the episode. I need to start fast forwarding Ashley. I already am tired of their (his) restaurant.



I was in the Calrendon area of Arlington, where the restaurant is located.  It's a pretty happening and busy area Fri - Sun nights with a mix of folks out shopping, eating and drinking.  The restaurant sits on a corner, near other establishments.  It was DEAD.  I mean, they might as well close up.  Starbucks was busier...


----------



## TC1

Even Ashley had said that her husband refuses to change the menu from what HE thinks should be on it. Sigh..yeah, if it was that dead during filming..I can't imagine it would get better. Restaurant is probably over, just like their marriage.


----------



## swags

The new one is kind of cocky. She'll probably be in Charisse's shoes in a decade so she should probably tone it down a little. 
Speaking of Charisse, will Eddie have the funds to keep her in that same home? I would be nervous about paying for a "champagne room."  Just go to Home Goods and get some cute wine decor.


----------



## Graw

Watching Robyn with her boys is cringeworthy.


----------



## TC1

$92,000 Champagne Room?


----------



## Graw

She is having a midlife crisis!


----------



## swags

Chris's mom reminds me of Mama Joyce although I enjoyed her commentary on Monique.


----------



## junqueprincess

TC1 said:


> $92,000 Champagne Room?



What is a Champagne Room?? Is she building a cave? This is new to me...


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> Chris's mom reminds me of Mama Joyce although I enjoyed her commentary on Monique.



I know what we saw is highly-edited, but IMHO the mother was playing to the cameras, and was very rude.  Calling her DIL a "heffer" is totally out of line.  Clearly her son was not happy with her either as he cut the lunch short.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> I know what we saw is highly-edited, but IMHO the mother was playing to the cameras, and was very rude.  Calling her DIL a "heffer" is totally out of line.  Clearly her son was not happy with her either as he cut the lunch short.


Rude but kind of funny. I wonder how the feud really started, I doubt Monique was being honest about it.


----------



## Graw

The editing was akin to an Instagram video.  While the mother could have shown more restraint, Monique wasn't an angel.  She said her and husband didn't come from good homes with proper role models!  Any mother would be offended.


----------



## TC1

junqueprincess said:


> What is a Champagne Room?? Is she building a cave? This is new to me...


All I know it that she's demolishing her husbands old office..I have no idea what is going to cost $92,000. All I saw was a tacky $5 glitter sign that said Save Water Drink Champagne that you'd find at the dollar store.
The fact that neither her or her husband are employed (outside this show) should be more of a concern one would think.


----------



## Tivo

I met Ashley recently. She is super adorable and very pretty. She was wearing tons of makeup.


----------



## rockhollow

I've never even heard of a 'champagne room', and then hearing that it was going to cost $92K to turn that little office into one, was shocked. 
I hope we get to see the finished product to see how to spend so much on such a small space.
That 'Home Sense' glittery sign must have cost all of $25 - leaves lots in the budget for the rest of the room.

Yes, there sure is no love loss between Monique and her mother in law - lots of bad blood between them. At the lunch, they were both very disrespectful to each other - I bet the poor husband is always caught in the middle of them.
I don't think I'll going to like Monique much, she really thinks to highly of herself.
She better be careful, quite a few of the housewives on these shows who were married to rich professional sport stars, didn't fair so well as time goes on.
And I doubt she's much chance of making it big as a rap star!


----------



## Sassys

junqueprincess said:


> What is a Champagne Room?? Is she building a cave? This is new to me...


haven't watched, just reading everyone comments. Isn't a Champagne room the back room where strippers take men for a personal lap dance and other bonuses?


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> haven't watched, just reading everyone comments. Isn't a Champagne room the back room where strippers take men for a personal lap dance and other bonuses?


That's what I thought.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> haven't watched, just reading everyone comments. Isn't a Champagne room the back room where strippers take men for a personal lap dance and other bonuses?


She may need that extra income


----------



## Sassys

What is it with these women and the 1990 televisions.


----------



## Tivo

Graw said:


> Watching Robyn with her boys is cringeworthy.


Robyn comes off as a major doormat.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Robyn comes off as a major doormat.



Dotting on a man who IMO ain't sh$t and not worth it. Not sure why she is holding on to him. Very pretty woman and can do better.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Dotting on a man who IMO ain't sh$t and not worth it. Not sure why she is holding on to him. Very pretty woman and can do better.


I bet right now she thinks it's cute. She's still in that "we really love each other but we're figuring things out," denial all women go through...right before he falls for someone else and makes you feel like the biggest fool that ever walked. When he cuts her off for good she'll realize how much time she wasted. He's trying to prepare her and she just doesn't see it.


----------



## swags

Tivo said:


> I bet right now she thinks it's cute. She's still in that "we really love each other but we're figuring things out," denial all women go through...right before he falls for someone else and makes you feel like the biggest fool that ever walked. When he cuts her off for good she'll realize how much time she wasted. He's trying to prepare her and she just doesn't see it.


I agree. I thought it was sad when she said it was his first time using the grill. It doesn't sound like there is much benefit to him being there other than the boys listen to him and not her.


----------



## TC1

Robyn needs to move on. They aren't married yet still share a bed. Why does she think after 20 years he'll magically change and start paying attention to her?
Who puts "Trip to Tahiti on a big cardboard cheque???"


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Robyn needs to move on. They aren't married yet still share a bed. Why does she think after 20 years he'll magically change and start paying attention to her?
> Who puts "Trip to Tahiti on a big cardboard cheque???"



Robyn should move on. The preview for next week shows Ashley telling Robyn something about Juan seeing someone, but it's probably editing and isn't what it aludes to. They've just moved to what appears to be a far different home... Hope it's not a move on his part to vastly change her standard of living for the sake of spousal support in the future.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> The new one is kind of cocky. She'll probably be in Charisse's shoes in a decade so she should probably tone it down a little.
> Speaking of Charisse, will Eddie have the funds to keep her in that same home? I would be nervous about paying for a "champagne room."  Just go to Home Goods and get some cute wine decor.


When she said "Champagne room", all I could think of was that Chris Rock song!


----------



## purseinsanity

Gizelle looks a lot like her mom.


----------



## purseinsanity

Karen was married before?!!?


----------



## TC1

Ceeyahd said:


> Robyn should move on. The preview for next week shows Ashley telling Robyn something about Juan seeing someone, but it's probably editing and isn't what it aludes to. They've just moved to what appears to be a far different home... Hope it's not a move on his part to vastly change her standard of living for the sake of spousal support in the future.


I feel like Robyn is just staying for the money (what's left of it) She doesn't seem happy that they had to downsize their home..so I can't imagine she's thrilled with the possibility of just having her own place without Juan. She seems to be okay with turning a blind eye, even her parents don't seem to like her situation. When she balked at Sharise saying she hadn't had sex in 2 years...I was like..at least she's not sleeping with her ex husband!!!!!
Does she work?, I can't recall.


----------



## pursegrl12

and for the record, remember last season when Robin told Katie she wasn't "mixed" race.....ummm, her dad is black, no?


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> and for the record, remember last season when Robin told Katie she wasn't "mixed" race.....ummm, her dad is black, no?



If both her parents are black, then she isn't mixed or biracial. Therefore she didn't lie.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> If both her parents are black, then she isn't mixed or biracial. Therefore she didn't lie.


oh, i thought she was saying she wasn't black....my bad. her mom is white though, right?


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> oh, i thought she was saying she wasn't black....my bad. her mom is white though, right?



No, she said she was not biracial.

Have not watched last night episode, so I don't know what her parents look like. Just because someone looks white, does not mean they are

Not white, but people think they are
Jennifer Beals






Wentworth Miller





Rashida Jones


----------



## pursegrl12

Truly no offense meant!! I just thought she was biracial as well.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> Truly no offense meant!! I just thought she was biracial as well.



Oh, I'm not offended lol. Sorry, if you thought I was.


----------



## rockhollow

Last  season Ashley was insinuating that both Giselle and Robin were biracial.
Robin was upset and clearly stated that she was not.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Oh, I'm not offended lol. Sorry, if you thought I was.


----------



## Sassys

rockhollow said:


> Last  season Ashley was insinuating that both Giselle and Robin were biracial.
> Robin was upset and clearly stated that she was not.



It rubbed me the wrong way when the girl with the 3 small kids (don't recall her name), kept saying "but my kids don't like black", as if she was proud of it and as if being black was a bad thing. I just gave the side eye, every time she kept saying that.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


>



Just wanted you to see, you can't tell by looking at someone what their race is.


----------



## needloub

Robyn is not aware of her situation....she keeps on saying that Juan will jump at the chance to be married to her again...but I just don't see that.  If he really wanted to be with you, he would make time for you...duh.


----------



## Tivo

needloub said:


> Robyn is not aware of her situation....she keeps on saying that Juan will jump at the chance to be married to her again...but I just don't see that.  If he really wanted to be with you, he would make time for you...duh.


Robyn is deeply delusional. It's really sad.
The last housewife I remember being that delusional was Camille from Beverly Hills...season 1.


----------



## needloub

Tivo said:


> Robyn is deeply delusional. It's really sad.
> The last housewife I remember being that delusional was *Camille from Beverly Hills*...season 1.


...and remember what happened to her at the end of the season!  She was really shocked...


----------



## Ceeyahd

needloub said:


> ...and remember what happened to her at the end of the season!  She was really shocked...



I don't remember, what happened?


----------



## rockhollow

Ceeyahd said:


> I don't remember, what happened?



Kelsey kicked her to the curb.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> Kelsey kicked her to the curb.



Thank you. I had Robyn on the brain to the point that 'Kelsey' didn't even set me right. Ha.


----------



## Tivo

Ceeyahd said:


> Robyn should move on. The preview for next week shows Ashley telling Robyn something about Juan seeing someone, but it's probably editing and isn't what it aludes to. They've just moved to what appears to be a far different home... *Hope it's not a move on his part to vastly change her standard of living for the sake of spousal support in the future.*



Didn't even think of this. Such a good point. Poor Robyn...


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Robyn needs to move on. They aren't married yet still share a bed. Why does she think after 20 years he'll magically change and start paying attention to her?
> Who puts "Trip to Tahiti on a big cardboard cheque???"


She is such a doormat.  The looks on her parents' faces made it appear as if they think she is as well.  They have way more sense than she does!


----------



## Tivo

Charisse's sensitivity about Eddie and discussing him is also sad.
What a dysfunctional relationship. He can't even speak to her at their daughters birthday? What a selfish tool! He should be ashamed of himself. He's a has been and a nobody. Miserable ass!


----------



## DrLee

Charisse is so boring. I fast forward through all of her scenes. Enough with your divorce, lady. Lord.


----------



## sgj99

i love how Monique doesn't put up with Gizelle's attitude.  Gizelle is so dang jealous of her lifestyle, IMO.


----------



## purseinsanity

DrLee said:


> Charisse is so boring. I fast forward through all of her scenes. Enough with your divorce, lady. Lord.


There's something about her that bugs me.  Both Charisse and Karen always have a way of looking at people (even in their interviews) that seems like they're looking down at everyone.


----------



## TC1

Monique really does drone on...and loves to talk..so Gizelle wasn't wrong, but clearly wrong to say anything in her home..with her little spy running around. Even Robyn made mention (in her interview) of how much Monique talks about herself at the NBA event.


----------



## Graw

Monique takes jabs at Gizelle and constantly gloats about everything to everyone.  Mo reminds me of Ramona from Rhony they way she would say do x,y and z my life is perfect ... until her hubby was with the young girl in their hamptoms home.  Mo lacks humility.


----------



## swags

Karen is only 53? I looked it up after she said her mom was turning 70. 
Gizelle can throw shade at Monique being married to her money but wasn't it the case for Gizelle as well when she was married? 
I like Robyn and her situation is odd and may be expiring. I think Ashley may be lying because she said someone came into her restaurant to talk about Juan. Really, I didn't think anyone went into their restaurant.?


----------



## Graw

Eww Monique, Jill and Geegee displayed Ratchet behavior on this episode.


----------



## Tivo

After a few episodes I've decided I do not like Monique.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Tivo said:


> After a few episodes I've decided I do not like Monique.



Me too!!!!  What don't you like about her?  
I felt like she came in wanting to assert her value to the group.  She gives me pretentious and insecure vibes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I get that mother and daughter in law relationships can be strained, but her going on twitter to rant about the mother wasn't cool at all.
At some point, you just bite your tongue or say what you have to say behind closed doors.  It puts her in a different light, not the mother.


----------



## Tivo

blkbarbie310 said:


> Me too!!!!  What don't you like about her?
> I felt like she came in wanting to assert her value to the group.  She gives me pretentious and insecure vibes.


Yes!!!! I agree 100%! 
I just feel she's too eager and wants to be a "star." She also seems very immature...it's just too much too soon. Like, develop a fan base first, before all of this crazy aggressive behavior. Also, I think she sees Gizelle as a threat because she's sorta the star of the show. She seemed ready and willing to take her on...it was so childish. and don't get me started on her treatment of the MIL.


----------



## Graw

Monique is beyond disrespectful to her MIL.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Karen is only 53? I looked it up after she said her mom was turning 70.
> Gizelle can throw shade at Monique being married to her money but wasn't it the case for Gizelle as well when she was married?
> I like Robyn and her situation is odd and may be expiring. I think Ashley may be lying because she said someone came into her restaurant to talk about Juan. Really, I didn't think anyone went into their restaurant.?


I think ALL of them got their money from their husbands?  Anyone there actually work besides Robyn?


----------



## DrLee

purseinsanity said:


> I think ALL of them got their money from their husbands?  Anyone there actually work besides Robyn?



Ashley works at her sad little restaurant her husband bought her, if that counts.


----------



## purseinsanity

DrLee said:


> Ashley works at her sad little restaurant her husband bought her, if that counts.


Lol.  I guess we can give her credit for trying?


----------



## swags

DrLee said:


> Ashley works at her sad little restaurant her husband bought her, if that counts.


It doesn't.


----------



## TC1

Karen- "my house is the best thing since China *pause*...was invented" B*tch what? 
Her house is so outdated. That kitchen is downright nasty. 1.8? Good Luck.


----------



## needloub

I'm bored...


----------



## BagLovingMom

needloub said:


> I'm bored...


Agree, it's a bit of a snooze fest!


----------



## DrLee

TC1 said:


> Karen- "my house is the best thing since China *pause*...was invented" B*tch what?
> Her house is so outdated. That kitchen is downright nasty. 1.8? Good Luck.



I'm not quite sure why Karen thinks so highly of herself and her straight out of 1993 home.


----------



## Tivo

Ashley needs to stay out of Robyn's business. 
Monique wants someone to be jealous of her so badly, lol.


----------



## DrLee

Tivo said:


> Monique wants someone to be jealous of her so badly, lol.



Right?! I don't get the impression that Gizelle is jealous of her at all, so I'm not sure where she gets that idea from.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want Karen to get some new teeth. Looks like she has dental implants. She has 1993 teeth and house, but married her black Bill Gates....


----------



## TC1

When Karen was talking about house shopping she said they didn't want to buy anything until their house sold..cause they "didn't need 2 mortgages". How in the world do you still have a mortgage in the first place?. Being the age she is and being married to the Black Bill Gates I'm surprised they'd still owe money on their home. We KNOW they haven't taken out an improvement line of credit with that fricken kitchen.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DrLee said:


> Right?! I don't get the impression that Gizelle is jealous of her at all, so I'm not sure where she gets that idea from.


Gizelle's jealousy is very apparent, it's sad.


----------



## Tivo

Glitterandstuds said:


> Gizelle's jealousy is very apparent, it's sad.


Jealous of what, though? Monique is extremely uninteresting, talks nonstop and doesn't really have anything going on. She also has a nasty attitude so I guess I don't see what there is to be jealous of. Her material things, maybe? But this is the Bravo Housewives, so time will tell if their image is all smoke and mirrors as well. I just don't see the jealousy. At least not yet.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> When Karen was talking about house shopping she said they didn't want to buy anything until their house sold..cause they "didn't need 2 mortgages". How in the world do you still have a mortgage in the first place?. Being the age she is and being married to the Black Bill Gates I'm surprised they'd still owe money on their home. We KNOW they haven't taken out an improvement line of credit with that fricken kitchen.


I heard that too and was astonished!


----------



## DrLee

Glitterandstuds said:


> Gizelle's jealousy is very apparent, it's sad.



I think Gizelle is standoffish and unfriendly, and maybe that comes off as jealousy to other people. I am just not sure what Monique has to be jealous of.


----------



## swags

I think Gizelle is just prone to argue. She did it when Ashley was first introduced and now with Monique. I couldn't see her being jealous of Ashley but Monique does have the life she used to have. Still I think its more of a hazing and not a true jealousy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The women on all of these shows act standoffish towards newcomers.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Tivo said:


> Ashley needs to stay out of Robyn's business.
> Monique wants someone to be jealous of her so badly, lol.



Perhaps her (Monique) colored contacts do not allow her to see clearly.  LOL!


----------



## Dawn

TC1 said:


> When Karen was talking about house shopping she said they didn't want to buy anything until their house sold..cause they "didn't need 2 mortgages". How in the world do you still have a mortgage in the first place?. Being the age she is and being married to the Black Bill Gates I'm surprised they'd still owe money on their home. *We KNOW they haven't taken out an improvement line of credit with that fricken kitchen*.


----------



## Dawn

Wow, Charisse's comment to Ashley was so out of line. Yes, Ashley is nosey and talks too much and needed to be told to back off - but throwing out a comment as _Ashely is walking away_ - was just as immature! She just told her to act like a woman and not a little girl - and then she makes a snide comment about Ashley's husband's age and getting pregnant? Totally out of line. Charisse's true colors?


----------



## purseinsanity

Dawn said:


> Wow, Charisse's comment to Ashley was so out of line. Yes, Ashley is nosey and talks too much and needed to be told to back off - but throwing out a comment as _Ashely is walking away_ - was just as immature! She just told her to act like a woman and not a little girl - and then she makes a snide comment about Ashley's husband's age and getting pregnant? Totally out of line. Charisse's true colors?


I can't stand Charisse.  The way she speaks irritates me and she always squints her eyes like she sees through everyone.  And I'm sorry, but guzzling champagne doesn't make you high class Charisse!


----------



## Ceeyahd

I like Ashley, I appreciate her young POV. The comments the other Women had made regarding Ashley marrying an older man just for money are somewhat hypocritical. As all the other women have married athletes and with the exception of Robyn because she's been with Jaun since she was a teenager,  (with no guarantee that one would have been a professional athlete) they've all pursued, married and most divorced professional athletes. I shouldn't assume that they all played in the professional athlete pond to end up marrying a professional athlete. Not much different than pursuing a wealthy older man to marry in my opinion. I don't really see any shame in playing in certain ponds for future excitement and Financial Security, as long as everybody loves each other.


----------



## purseinsanity

Ceeyahd said:


> I like Ashley, I appreciate her young POV. The comments the other Women had made regarding Ashley marrying an older man just for money are somewhat hypocritical. As all the other women have married athletes and with the exception of Robyn because she's been with Jaun since she was a teenager,  (with no guarantee that one would have been a professional athlete) they've all pursued, married and most divorced professional athletes. I shouldn't assume that they all played in the professional athlete pond to end up marrying a professional athlete. Not much different than pursuing a wealthy older man to marry in my opinion. I don't really see any shame in playing in certain ponds for future excitement and Financial Security, as long as everybody loves each other.


ITA.  Didn't they say in a recent episode that Ray is older than Karen's mother?  Because she married the black Bill Gates and Ashley married a white Australia makes no difference as far as I'm concerned.  Goes back to the earlier conversation.  I don't think any of them have done anything on their own.


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> I can't stand Charisse.  The way she speaks irritates me and she always squints her eyes like she sees through everyone.  And I'm sorry, but guzzling champagne doesn't make you high class Charisse!



You mean Cha Cha?!
I loathe that affectation.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> You mean Cha Cha?!
> I loathe that affectation.


Yes, LOL.  Pardon my ignorance.  And, I could swear Beyoncé already uses that as her alter ego name??


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> Yes, LOL.  Pardon my ignorance.  And, I could swear Beyoncé already uses that as her alter ego name??



I do not understand the alter ego thing at all.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I do not understand the alter ego thing at all.


Me neither!  But then again, maybe that's why I'm no "Queen P".  LOL!  No Pee Hive here.


----------



## Graw

I understand the cheers quad (daughters dance coach, new personal assistant), but Charisse and the tiara, no ... I hope she gets over this soon.  She was married for decades and needs an outlet.

Gizelle is growing on me, seems real and unfiltered.

How is Karen selling a house with that dishwasher?!?  Karen has 0 time for BS drama and is on a reality tv show, love that! 

I can't wait to see Robyn's business flourish. She is fixed on having a happy home for her children.  She think the grass is green where she is.  When Juan finds someone serious she will be crushed. 

Ashley is trying to keep her place on the show and the producers know she is noisy, she seemed dead set on passing on that information.  She purposely told Gizelle to get a reaction and then went to Karen.  I'm sure Ashley performed a background check on the entire cast.  I don't think she is malicious, just noisy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw an ad here  in the DC area with Robyn promoting some real estate flipping seminar/business


----------



## sgj99

Tivo said:


> Jealous of what, though? Monique is extremely uninteresting, talks nonstop and doesn't really have anything going on. She also has a nasty attitude so I guess I don't see what there is to be jealous of. Her material things, maybe? But this is the Bravo Housewives, so time will tell if their image is all smoke and mirrors as well. I just don't see the jealousy. At least not yet.



i think the two of them are just the same.  Monique doesn't talk any more about herself than Gizelle does nor does she think she's any more important or relevant than Gizelle does.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Did this show move to another day?


----------



## TC1

Glitterandstuds said:


> Did this show move to another day?


It's not on this week, back next week..not sure why.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> It's not on this week, back next week..not sure why.


I think they're pushing their new show...Cabo something.


----------



## Tivo

I hope when Robyn sees what Juan said that her deluded brain wakes up.


----------



## Graw

That episode makes it seem as if Juan wants to help raise his children and be supportive to Robyn, but not be in a relationship with her because she will not open up after he cheated several times.  He wants to share his life with someone.  Robyn doesn't want to share with him.  She needs to be with someone she can trust. She needs a fresh start.  I wish them all the best raising their children.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I get that they were going through a rough patch financially, so they lived together.  But now that she has Housewives coins and other gigs and he has a new coaching job, they can both afford to be on their own and co-parent.  
It seems toxic to stay.  Robyn says she doesn't care if he's dating other people, but i don't believe it.


----------



## swags

I am tired of Ashley calling the other ladies menopausal when they tell her off. 
I hope Robyn finds a guy that adores her. She seems like a good person.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> I am tired of Ashley calling the other ladies menopausal when they tell her off.
> I hope Robyn finds a guy that adores her. She seems like a good person.



+ 1 Its beyond rude and its biologically going to happen to all of us eventually!


----------



## swags

Even though Ray was rather rude to tell Gizelle she needs to snag a husband while she still looks good, I had to laugh. 
I kind of like Moniqe's husband. Big guy singing to the baby. 
Ashley and her husband have disaster written all over them.


----------



## TC1

That restaurant cannot still be open. Those ladies that walked in.. "are you open" LOL..not a soul in the place.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> That restaurant cannot still be open. Those ladies that walked in.. "are you open" LOL..not a soul in the place.


According to Yelp, its still open.


----------



## Sassys

I just can't seem to get with this franchise. These ladies just bore me to death. Karen's forehead/hair keeps me puzzled the entire time. Guess I'll wait for a day home sick in bed and catch a marathon. I tried...


----------



## purseinsanity

This has nothing to do with anything, but what's the new "OG" behind some of our names for?


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> This has nothing to do with anything, but what's the new "OG" behind some of our names for?


Original gangster.  A senior member of a gang. I think it is added at the 10 year mark on the purse forum.


----------



## Heart Star

Someone seriously needs to help Karen with her hair situation - the weird 2 toned flat bangs are not flattering!


----------



## DrLee

Who cares who hosts the trip? Good lord, these women fight over the most trivial things.


----------



## swags

DrLee said:


> Who cares who hosts the trip? Good lord, these women fight over the most trivial things.


The drama on this one seems very staged.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heart Star said:


> Someone seriously needs to help Karen with her hair situation - the weird 2 toned flat bangs are not flattering!


for all that Bill Gates money, she has the cheapest looking wigs/weaves.  Stiff hair, bad color job


----------



## Graw

I can't with the hair.  Some of the weaves do not look nice at all.  I don't know the Potomac neighborhood, but in nyc you can go into any shopping area and someone will make your hair look like Mariah Careys. 

Gizelle is gorgeous and herself.  She doesn't fake it and she is trying to listen.  

I hope Robyn meets a wonderful man. 

Ashley is noisy, she can't help herself.  How did she get into a deep conversation with her cast members father about his divorce from his wife?  Its too much Ashley!  She is in everyones relationship and business.  

I think Chris' wife is obnoxious.  Even describing the lake house, the way she says things makes her perceived as a person of a higher echelon.  I write that because she might be nice and sweet as pie, but she doesn't come across that way.  She should be building her own empire because Cherisse was likely in her position once.  

Karen and Cherisse need to stop, but there has to be some "drama" for the show.


----------



## TC1

The look on Robyn's face when the therapist told her to go on some dates as part of an assignment..lol
They should have just played her the footage of Juan saying that he would be long gone if it weren't for his kids to light a fire under her, she's way too loyal to that creep.


----------



## Graw

I wonder how long ashley dated her husband before they married and how long they have been married.  It doesn't seem as if they have a deep connection.



TC1 said:


> The look on Robyn's face when the therapist told her to go on some dates as part of an assignment..lol
> They should have just played her the footage of Juan saying that he would be long gone if it weren't for his kids to light a fire under her, she's way too loyal to that creep.



BRAVO and Andy are messy for asking him that knowing his mic is on and worse for airing it on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> I wonder how long ashley dated her husband before they married and how long they have been married.  It doesn't seem as if they have a deep connection.


if I recall, she said they dated for about a year and have been married for less than 5


----------



## Tivo

I met Gizelle today. She's drop dead gorgeous and so nice.


----------



## RackFanatic

DC-Cutie said:


> if I recall, she said they dated for about a year and have been married for less than 5



Wow, well this, coupled with Ashley's young age would explain why she was exasperated at Michael using his financial status as leverage in their marriage.  It's clear that Michael was looking for a young trophy wife who would cater to his every whim, and not a budding entrepreneur. Had they dated a bit longer, maybe she wouldn't have turned a blind eye to that possibility.


----------



## BagLovingMom

It is a bit dull but I appreciate it for being way more lighthearted than Housewives Atlanta which I just can't watch anymore. Giselle cracks me up and Robyn seems pretty likeable


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> if I recall, she said they dated for about a year and have been married for less than 5



Its hard to gauze reality on these reality tv shows, but it looks as if their marriage is crumbling. 



BagLovingMom said:


> It is a bit dull but I appreciate it for being way more lighthearted than Housewives Atlanta which I just can't watch anymore. Giselle cracks me up and Robyn seems pretty likeable



So much better than atl.  I hope Potomac adds a new HW every season to keep it fresh, it seems as if they have plenty people in the neighborhood to choose from.  They also bring CrayKatie back when she has a new boyfriend/is more stable.


----------



## rockhollow

I was liking Karen so much more this season, but it seems like the likeable part of her is leaving and that 'grand dame' that I didn't like is coming back.
She don't need to school the other ladies.
And they sure are looking broke. Karen looked like she was drooling happy to have sold the house for a cash sale.
Karen can't be happy about having to move out of Potamac.


----------



## lulilu

I was laughing that the Karen who was bragging she would never leave Potomac is now saying she will move elsewhere.  I imagine she is priced out of Potomac for the type of house she wants.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Original gangster.  A senior member of a gang. I think it is added at the 10 year mark on the purse forum.


Thanks!  I knew what OG meant but hadn't seen that on my name before!


----------



## purseinsanity

Graw said:


> I think Chris' wife is obnoxious.  Even describing the lake house, the way she says things makes her perceived as a person of a higher echelon.  I write that because she might be nice and sweet as pie, but she doesn't come across that way.  She should be building her own empire because Cherisse was likely in her position once.


You mean you found it obnoxious how she threw in our "26 acre, 5500 sq ft lake house"?  LOL.
Is her husband still playing or is he retired?  They keep spending money like that, it's no wonder so many pro athletes wind up broke!


----------



## TC1

^^ I think she's super entitled...which is probably why her MIL can't stand her


----------



## Lubina

purseinsanity said:


> You mean you found it obnoxious how she threw in our "26 acre, 5500 sq ft lake house"?  LOL.
> Is her husband still playing or is he retired?  They keep spending money like that, it's no wonder so many pro athletes wind up broke!



Retired. They married after he retired from the league.


----------



## blkbarbie310

These ladies are a snooze fest. 
Monique is clearly insecure which is way she is always overstating and talking about money. No one is jealous of her overdrawn eyebrows and colored contacts.  
Karen, Charisse, and sometimes Giselle need to stop buying discount wigs/weave and/or fire their current stylist. There are plenty of talented weave/wig-ologist in the DC area.
It's really sad to see the interaction between Ashley and her husband. You can tell this wasn't the first time they've spoken that way to each other.


----------



## TC1

Lubina said:


> Retired. They married after he retired from the league.


The way she mentions the Samuels name at every opportunity you'd think he was a current NFL star


----------



## Graw

I guess they will have a one part reunion because I can't imagine what they have to discuss.


----------



## Graw

I can't believe Karen's stylist went on camera and with her name ...


----------



## DC-Cutie

best thing about Monique - she has a nice body.  that's all I got


----------



## Sassys

Watched a bit last night; why is Karen so secretive about where she is moving too? Are they broke?


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Watched a bit last night; why is Karen so secretive about where she is moving too? Are they broke?


Sharise did call Karen's husband the "broke Bill Gates" when they were talking about her events she hosted last year..so maybe next episode they'll say more. The previews showed them going at each other over their net worth


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Sharise did call Karen's husband the "broke Bill Gates" when they were talking about her events she hosted last year..so maybe next episode they'll say more. The previews showed them going at each other over their net worth



Oh, I can't watch these ladies for a full hour. 20min last night was enough lol. I thought the women of OC were boring as hell and catty over the silliest things. These ladies top the cake. Fighting over who is hosting a trip that none of them paid for, was way to much for me.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sassys said:


> Oh, I can't watch these ladies for a full hour. 20min last night was enough lol. I thought the women of OC were boring as hell and catty over the silliest things. These ladies top the cake. Fighting over who is hosting a trip that none of them paid for, was way to much for me.



It was a reach for additional storyline


----------



## Sassys

Ceeyahd said:


> It was a reach for additional storyline



It just made them look crazy. I quickly rolled off the sofa to grab the remote. Not watching these nutcases any more. Bravo and the producers do everything, so what the heck were these women fighting about???


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sassys said:


> It just made them look crazy. I quickly rolled off the sofa to grab the remote. Not watching these nutcases any more. Bravo and the producers do everything, so what the heck were these women fighting about???



IDK. Lol. Couldn't hardly stay awake to watch. I heard Karen and Charrise drama over hosting. It was a reach... Given the other women actually inserted themselves in it openly at dinner.


----------



## Graw

I'm sure these women made a conscious effort to have petty as opposed to deep seated atl drama.


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> Watched a bit last night; why is Karen so secretive about where she is moving too? Are they broke?



Karen always bragged about being the grand dame of Potomac -- would never live anywhere else and those who didn't actually live IN Potomac were lesser human beings on her social scale.  Now, she has bought a house in Glenn Mills and she is too embarrassed to tell anyone.  I guess they couldn't afford to live/buy in Potomac.  That's why she was being so shady to the women.  She said in a confessional that she would tell people "when the time was right."  The others will love it because she has been such a snotty ***** about her zip code up until now.

I find all the shade about money, who has it, who only has it because of her husband, who is going to lose it soon -- all of it that they are throwing around -- is really distasteful.


----------



## Graw

It's as if no one feels they can fall from grace, we all can.  Marriages end, financial belts tighten and social circles are retracted.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> Karen always bragged about being the grand dame of Potomac -- would never live anywhere else and those who didn't actually live IN Potomac were lesser human beings on her social scale.  Now, she has bought a house in Glenn Mills and she is too embarrassed to tell anyone.  I guess they couldn't afford to live/buy in Potomac.  That's why she was being so shady to the women.  She said in a confessional that she would tell people "when the time was right."  The others will love it because she has been such a snotty ***** about her zip code up until now.
> 
> I find all the shade about money, who has it, *who only has it because of her husband,* who is going to lose it soon -- all of it that they are throwing around -- is really distasteful.


I am tired of this one. Isn't it true for all of them?


----------



## Graw

On the show they aren't portrayed as successful business women.  It seems some of them are using their fame wisely trying to break through successfully. 

Robyn works as an event planner,  Giselle has her beauty products, Monique manages property with her husband, Ashley manages a restaurant.  Karen and Charisse are raising children.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> On the show they aren't portrayed as successful business women.  It seems some of them are using their fame wisely trying to break through successfully.
> 
> Robyn works as an event planner,  Giselle has her beauty products, Monique manages property with her husband, Ashley manages a restaurant. * Karen and Charisse are raising children*.



Aren't Karen's kids grown?


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Aren't Karen's kids grown?



Yes, but she is still micromanaging them or attempting to.


----------



## TC1

Karen's supposed reason for selling the house was that her kids are gone and they don't need all that room. She can attempt to micromanage them all she wants...but she even said they rarely take her calls.


----------



## swags

For Karen to not to have upgraded her kitchen at some point is odd. I am guessing the realtor suggested updating a few things to sell it faster since people are drawn to the kitchen.


----------



## Graw

It will be nice/interesting to see her decorate her new home.


----------



## Lubina

Sassys said:


> Watched a bit last night; why is Karen so secretive about where she is moving too? Are they broke?


Not broke, broke, but not part of the moneyed set as she would like people to believe.  Her grand dame schtick is ridiculous considering multi-hundred millionaires and billionaires live in the true moneyed parts of Potomac. 


Graw said:


> It will be nice/interesting to see her decorate her new home.


I doubt she will due too much since it is allegedly a rental.


----------



## TC1

If it's a rental Karen is gonna get dragged. I can't wait


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> If it's a rental Karen is gonna get dragged. I can't wait



LMAO. Unless they put a new purchase in a trust name, it's really easy to see if they purchased a new home.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

No one is going to talk about Karen's hair?? It's been HORRIBLE


----------



## rockhollow

Here's Karen's new rental McMansion - $8K a month - 9 bedrooms  - more square footage than the home she just sold.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the streets is talking... apparently The Black Bill Gates is having serious financial issues. Karen was saying how the non-upgraded house was too big since the kids have left, but they rent a larger house...  odd indeed


----------



## TC1

That kitchen is just as ugly as the other one!


----------



## tonij2000

Sherisse gets on my last nerve and everytime she refers to herself as ShaSha, I fall asleep for a minute or two.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3731248
> 
> 
> Here's Karen's new rental McMansion - $8K a month - 9 bedrooms  - more square footage than the home she just sold.



Low rent, is that what housing costs there. California rent would get a small average house.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> That kitchen is just as ugly as the other one!


looks like builder grade.  I mean who is still getting wood valances?????


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> looks like builder grade.  I mean who is still getting wood valances?????


my first thought!!!!!!! and the out of scale pendant hanging from the middle of the vast sheetrock ceiling!


----------



## TC1

When Sharise was asked what she was doing to do when Eddie cut off her funds...she was quick to reply "he won't"..then why isn't the champagne room finished?. I think it's odd that she would just assume he'll keep funding her housing and lifestyle...he can't make THAT much money can he?


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> When Sharise was asked what she was doing to do when Eddie cut off her funds...she was quick to reply "he won't"..then why isn't the champagne room finished?. I think it's odd that she would just assume he'll keep funding her housing and lifestyle...*he can't make THAT much money can he?*



That is what confused me about her lifestyle.


----------



## DrLee

tonij2000 said:


> Sherisse gets on my last nerve and everytime she refers to herself as ShaSha, I fall asleep for a minute or two.



I just fast forward through all of her scenes. At least when Karen is boring me, her bad hairline is a distraction.


----------



## Graw

I don't understand Karen or Cherisse.


----------



## Tivo

I met Robyn last week. Almost completed the whole cast, lol. She is truly sweet! And so tall and gorgeous and skinny!


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> When Sharise was asked what she was doing to do when Eddie cut off her funds...she was quick to reply "he won't"..then why isn't the champagne room finished?. I think it's odd that she would just assume he'll keep funding her housing and lifestyle...he can't make THAT much money can he?



Just saw the champagne room on E news, so it's done.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Sassys said:


> Just saw the champagne room on E news, so it's done.


I follow one of the DC prominent hair stylists on IG (he was on the RHODC).  She's already had the party for the room some months ago.  It's a version of Heather Dubrow's.  Like a big closet room but temperature controlled and full of champagne..


----------



## sgj99

i'm catching up on some past episodes and i'm going to repeat myself:  Monique is just a younger version of Gizelle, they both think the universe should revolve around themselves.


----------



## Sassys

So Ashley (think that's her name), has a flip phone and husband has an iPhone I see on his desk.


----------



## swags

Again with the insults of "thats Eddie's money" "sell your house" 
Charisse says she doesn't talk to Eddie. Wouldn't she need to for her parties and champagne room? 
I want to know whats up with Karen.


----------



## Graw

Either Michael is getting a bad edit or he is not nice to Ashely.


----------



## Graw

The guy on the boat, crossed legs, pink shorts, shaven legs and black electric tape around his ankle from a sex accident was eating up his camera time!  Later on he was in the background talking to Ashely.


----------



## Sassys

Karen is at our offices today for a meeting. She is very skinny compared to TV. I was shocked.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I gasped when the wind blew Karen's weave back you could see what's left of her edges!  Horror!!


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> Karen is at our offices today for a meeting. She is very skinny compared to TV. I was shocked.



 Is her mole any smaller?
Sorry, but for some reason moles like hers creep me out.  There is no shame in having them removed, and probably better for your health -- who knows what that could turn into.  It's all I can look at (when I take my eyes off the hair.


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Is her mole any smaller?
> Sorry, but for some reason moles like hers creep me out.  There is no shame in having them removed, and probably better for your health -- who knows what that could turn into.  It's all I can look at (when I take my eyes off the hair.



LOL, its there. She had a white dress on and big curly hair all pulled to the side.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> So Ashley (think that's her name), has a flip phone and husband has an iPhone I see on his desk.


A flip phone with no international privileges. Man, that's some BS right there.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Karen is at our offices today for a meeting. She is very skinny compared to TV. I was shocked.


Isn't it crazy how skinny they all are in person? 
I was especially shocked at how thin Robyn is. Gizelle looks like a model.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Isn't it crazy how skinny they all are in person?
> I was especially shocked at how thin Robyn is. Gizelle looks like a model.



She was sitting down talking to someone and I had to do a double take. I was walking to a meeting, but I stopped and moved closer, because I was shocked how tiny she is.


----------



## tonij2000

I cant believe Cheriš told that man on the boat that her name was SHA SHA! And, Karen asked for her assistance with a few things, is that cohosting???? That new one is a bit (imo) disrespectful to mom in law. She and Ashley look timy on screen.


----------



## Graw

I don't want to beat a dead horse ... I just saw a preview for little women ATL and all their weaves are fine, really nice.  I hope Andy asks them something about this during the reunion.


----------



## swags

I thought the finale would be on tonight but its scheduled July 2nd. Bummer.


----------



## Lubina

Grand Dame of Potomac delusions aside I am not clear on why it is such a big deal that Karen bought a foreclosure. The rumor floating around is that although she got it a discount she was underwater on her house cuz BBG's pockets aren't as deep as she portrays them to be. 
Even so, it's tacky of the others to speculate what's inside her wallet.  Gizelle rents, Robyn lost her house and the others live where they do because of their husband's income/contribution. Foreclosures are all over the DC area. I work with someone who bought a condo downtown as a foreclosure, that originally cost 7-figures. He saved a bunch of money and very is up front with how he did it. Also if I recall Kandi in Atlanta purchased her mammoth home as a foreclosure and although she scoffed at her for doing it later Kim did the same. Also, moving from Potomac to Great Falls is like moving from Beverly Hills to Bel Air. They are only c. 10 miles apart.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Lubina said:


> Grand Dame of Potomac delusions aside I am not clear on why it is such a big deal that Karen bought a foreclosure. The rumor floating around is that although she got it a discount she was underwater on her house cuz BBG's pockets aren't as deep as she portrays them to be.
> Even so, it's tacky of the others to speculate what's inside her wallet.  Gizelle rents, Robyn lost her house and the others live where they do because of their husband's income/contribution. Foreclosures are all over the DC area. I work with someone who bought a condo downtown as a foreclosure, that originally cost 7-figures. He saved a bunch of money and very is up front with how he did it. Also if I recall Kandi in Atlanta purchased her mammoth home as a foreclosure and although she scoffed at her for doing it later Kim did the same. Also, moving from Potomac to Great Falls is like moving from Beverly Hills to Bel Air. They are only c. 10 miles apart.



Thank you! I am not a Karen Huger fan but they (Gizelle, Robyn and Ashley) are seeming to take delight in attacking her. Not a good look.


----------



## tonij2000

Yeah, they were doing the most! I gotta say, last season I didnt really care for Karen but she's giving me life now. Karen checks them one by one, loving it!


----------



## Bagisa

Nothing wrong with calling a phony out. And that's exactly what Karen, aka Mrs Black Bill Gates, is.


----------



## bisbee

blkbarbie310 said:


> Thank you! I am not a Karen Huger fan but they (Gizelle, Robyn and Ashley) are seeming to take delight in attacking her. Not a good look.


Agree...it's not nice, but Karen made herself a perfect target.  I always wondered who made her the Queen Bee?  She did...and she's a nasty one too.


----------



## Graw

bisbee said:


> Agree...it's not nice, but Karen made herself a perfect target.  I always wondered who made her the Queen Bee?  She did...and she's a nasty one too.



She is not graceful or kind. I didn't think she was nasty until production left her mic on and she said sherise better hope she doesn't send a picture out of the fireman she was sleeping with while married to Eddie.  They all have some "spice."


----------



## Sassys

Wait, Karen is supposed to be the sh$t, yet she is unpacking her own house.


----------



## JessicaO

I know this isn't the fashion forum, but I thought I would try here first. Does anyone know where Ashely's dress is from? The maxi Hawaiian floral?


----------



## Sassys

JessicaO said:


> I know this isn't the fashion forum, but I thought I would try here first. Does anyone know where Ashely's dress is from? The maxi Hawaiian floral?



Do a google search for "black floral wrap maxi dress"


----------



## TC1

The Indian/African/Exotic theme was so ridiculous....and Monique's outfit


----------



## Graw

From the reunion clips, it seems much has changed in Potomac.  

Charisse's "interesting" party, suggesting sex party.  Karen Huger having a boyfriend named blue eyes.  I hope they have receipts.  

Why is Chris' wife (retired NFL) fighting with Robyn?

I hope they add a new cast member or bring back Ms. Confused. 

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ere-left-with-after-watching-the-rhop-reunion


----------



## Sassys

Not a regular watcher, can someone please explain to my why Cherisse is dead set against denying she dates? Her husband has clearly left her and moved on; I doubt anyone would fault her for getting someone even if she is legally married.


----------



## Graw

In Potomac, her dating would be a scandal even if her husband is dating.  She is a married woman.


----------



## Shoesandbagsgal

Lubina said:


> Grand Dame of Potomac delusions aside I am not clear on why it is such a big deal that Karen bought a foreclosure. The rumor floating around is that although she got it a discount she was underwater on her house cuz BBG's pockets aren't as deep as she portrays them to be.
> Even so, it's tacky of the others to speculate what's inside her wallet.  Gizelle rents, Robyn lost her house and the others live where they do because of their husband's income/contribution. Foreclosures are all over the DC area. I work with someone who bought a condo downtown as a foreclosure, that originally cost 7-figures. He saved a bunch of money and very is up front with how he did it. Also if I recall Kandi in Atlanta purchased her mammoth home as a foreclosure and although she scoffed at her for doing it later Kim did the same. Also, moving from Potomac to Great Falls is like moving from Beverly Hills to Bel Air. They are only c. 10 miles apart.




I was thinking the same thing.  Seems like, on this show, especially, they are very much into each other's finances. It's really not anyone's business and if she did buy a foreclosure, good for her.


----------



## DrLee

I think Monique's hamster might be dead. She really thought it was an American Indian theme?


----------



## Ceeyahd

DrLee said:


> I think Monique's hamster might be dead. She really thought it was an American Indian theme?



No. Monique thought she was being clever.


----------



## swags

That was such a bizarre party.


----------



## TC1

Ceeyahd said:


> No. Monique thought she was being clever.


That's what Monique told the girls when she showed up in that outfit. Karen stated on camera that she asked Monique if she really understood the email to mean American Indian and Monique said yes.


----------



## rockhollow

Boy, that was a quick season. It seemed to go slowly for the beginning of the season, and then this late episode seemed rushed.
That was a weird party!
I laughed when the ladies were commenting that they didn't seem to know anyone there - and it was quite crowded.  I wonder if Karen was down at the local deli giving out invitations.
At least the party looked a bit more flash, then the gala she had  at her old house.

I still don't understand her logic in moving to such a large house for just the two of them. It's got to be all about Karen's ego.
Poor Uncle Ben Sr. looked quite tired when he was unpacking the boxes in the new home. It looked like he did all the packing as well - that must have been a big job, I wonder if he had any help?


----------



## lulilu

Karen said she had no furniture for the house.  So silly.


----------



## swags

I think Monique was being a smart ass with the Indian costume but I laughed out loud when Gizelle made the Village People joke. I don't think she looked any more out of place than say Ashleys husband dressed like an aging Aladdin.


----------



## Graw

Monique's outfit was obnoxious and offensive.


----------



## TC1

Graw said:


> Monique's outfit was obnoxious and offensive.


They idea of "dressing up" as a culture for a party is offensive. IMO


----------



## Lubina

And so it begins:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...illions-in-back-taxes/?utm_term=.cfd911ef2a3a


----------



## Graw

It's that's true why did you move to a 9 bedroom home?  Why not move to a 3 bedroom home or condo?  Is she friends with Toya and Eugene from married to medicine? They spend $ knowing they owe taxes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> It's that's true why did you move to a 9 bedroom home?  Why not move to a 3 bedroom home or condo?  Is she friends with Toya and Eugene from married to medicine? They spend $ knowing they owe taxes.


you know the Grand Dame of Potomac or Great Falls can't live in a condo!


----------



## DrLee

I'll bet Karen's money issues get brought up within the first 10 minutes at the reunion.


----------



## Prufrock613

DrLee said:


> I'll bet Karen's money issues get brought up within the first 10 minutes at the reunion.


My DVR didn't record all of it because of a storm.  What I saw, it didn't come out yet (millions in hubs back taxes).  She was up there twitching, with word vomit - very defensive about -*everything.*


----------



## Graw

No ladies, Karen cleared it up.  The 30 minute move to sell her home to rent a new larger home was/ is to care for her parents.  She didn't mention the taxes because it is not the reason they sold their home to rent ... I can not believe she thinks anyone feels that is true, wow.


----------



## Graw

Monique was nasty to Gizelle and Robyn.  Gizelle ignored and did not take the bait.


----------



## tweegy

Y'all! I'm trying to get into this RH franchise and I cant the blown up dramatics is making it hard!


----------



## Graw

confronation said:


> Y'all! I'm trying to get into this RH franchise and I cant the blown up dramatics is making it hard!



There is no drama or storyline because the cast clearly agreed not to tear one another down.  They discuss who is planning a trip as opposed to Karen's finances, Juan spreading it around town, Ashleys career as a gold digger possibly ending, Cherisse's boyfriend, Monique being a vapid shell of a person or Gizelle's issues.  They all are well aware the Black Bill Gates finances were in trouble, but would mention it in confessionals not Karens face... which would have created a confrontation/drama.  Even Karen discussed Cherisses boyfriend when she had a microphone that was on and she didn't know. 

These ladies have skeletons, that are not discussed, addressed or mentioned.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> There is no drama or storyline because the cast clearly agreed not to tear one another down.  They discuss who is planning a trip as opposed to Karen's finances, Juan spreading it around town, Ashleys career as a gold digger possibly ending, Cherisse's boyfriend, Monique being a vapid shell of a person or Gizelle's issues.  They all are well aware the Black Bill Gates finances were in trouble, but would mention it in confessionals not Karens face... which would have created a confrontation/drama.  Even Karen discussed Cherisses boyfriend when she had a microphone that was on and she didn't know.
> 
> These ladies have skeletons, that are not discussed, addressed or mentioned.



I think Tweegy is trying to say, what they fight about is so stupid and not worth watching. Who cares who is hostess of a trip none of you paid for. Who cares that Monique has 4 homes and is not homeless. Who cares is Cherisse does or doesn't have a side man.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> I think Tweegy is trying to say, what they fight about is so stupid and not worth watching. Who cares who is hostess of a trip none of you paid for. Who cares that Monique has 4 homes and is not homeless. Who cares is Cherisse does or doesn't have a side man.



I agree with her.  I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop.  I bet if Ashely had any real gossip or Potomac connections she would tear into them, creating drama, but she doesn't have the intel. 


I'm sure producers are scouring Potomac for a busy body fame seeking woman to join the cast.


----------



## needloub

This series is boring....even the reunion is boring.  I'm waiting to hear about something of substance like this mystery "blue-eyed" male lol.


----------



## swags

Juan talked a bit but told us nothing. 
Andy caught Ray off guard when he asked him about Karens parents being the reason for their move.
I think Ashley and Michael are done. They said they don't want a divorce but at the same time seemed okay if its over.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Anyone watching this season ? I watched the premiere and caught it again last night . Nothing really new this season yet-Ashley still seems very invested in Robin’s life, and Karen working to sad face over the tax issues . It’s not that exciting of a show but I appreciate it’s not as ugly as Housewives Atlanta is these days !


----------



## tweegy

BagLovingMom said:


> Anyone watching this season ? I watched the premiere and caught it again last night . Nothing really new this season yet-Ashley still seems very invested in Robin’s life, and Karen working to sad face over the tax issues . It’s not that exciting of a show but I appreciate it’s not as ugly as Housewives Atlanta is these days !


LOL you didn't see the episode when karen called her "press conference" with the ladies ...Still not as ugly as Atlanta but still funny.

I haven't seen this show in a while as i thought it was blah but this season seems funny. I don't get Candice (is that right?) what she's doing getting married to that guy is beyond me...

I didn't know about ashley's husband and the gay rumors..but they are so off it explains alot.


----------



## TC1

Ashley is with Michael so she can live the life she leads..and he's footing the bill for her mom and her mom's loser bf?. Lord no.
Karen is in such denial. 
The new girl is terrible...they've tried a few people on this show...I don't see her working out.
I did like Sharise, she knew where all the bodies are buried in Potomac
Giselle writing a book is stupid. Ashlet was right...she couldn't even read what she wrote. I mean. yeah you had a ghost writer..but you've never read through it?


----------



## serenluv202

Atlanta is my all time favorite, but I do like the ladies of Potomac.  Gizelle is a mean girl but it comes from her insecurities.  Robyn follows Gizelle because she is a bit afraid of her wrath.  Monique is naïve and a bit sneaky. She does however have a man who genuinely loves her.  Her mother in law is mean and resentful of her. Ashley, well the word that comes to mind is sad.  She is married to an old man for financial and social gain.  I don't blame her husband for not wanting to support Ashley's mom and no good boyfriend.  This is what happens with a lot of rich men who marry women they feel are beneath them. They are control freaks who end up supporting the wife's whole family.  Candiace is bubbly and seems to be genuine so far.  Time will tell.  Saving the best for last...the Grand Dame Karen Huger.  She is amazingly entertaining to say the least. She doesn't always come across as nice or genuine but she is no follower. I love when she tries to give others etiquette lessons. She will spin the truth until you are too dizzy to remember anything.  She is in full midlife crisis having been practically forced to move to a new home outside Potomac under tax scrutiny.  So what is a Grand Dame to do?...buy a sportscar, change her hairstyle and wear catsuits way past an acceptable age.  That Gucci belt was fire though!  She had a line no one will top this season..."you have to make millions to owe millions"!.  Amen sister!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Very sad to see women in a downward spiral over such bs


----------



## Iluvbags

Anyone still watching 
I’m over Robyn and Giselle being mean girls.
Too grown for that


----------



## TC1

I'm still watching. I find it very odd that Monique has her small children sitting on th counter while they prepare meals.
Ashley's mom is a freeloader. No wonder Michael wants to stop supporting her..why should he?, she seems capable.
I don't care for the new girl.


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> I'm still watching. I find it very odd that Monique has her small children sitting on th counter while they prepare meals.
> Ashley's mom is a freeloader. No wonder Michael wants to stop supporting her..why should he?, she seems capable.
> I don't care for the new girl.



I agree, except new girl seems out of her element, first season. What happened to HW being and living large? Ashley admits to having nothing to support herself without Michael and new girl seems to live off her mother, and neither is living large.. I guess Robyn isn't either, but she's rebuilding her life and family.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I'm still watching.  So the thing about living large.  A LOT of that goes on here in the DMV, but as we learned with RHODC it comes with the political connections and not a lot of old or new money types wanna participate in this level of visibility.  

I enjoy the dynamic and still care about what happens to these ladies.  Still watching for now.  

The only RHO I've stopped watching is the OC but I'm open to watching them again if the conditions were right.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Materielgrrl said:


> I'm still watching.  So the thing about living large.  A LOT of that goes on here in the DMV, but as we learned with RHODC it comes with the political connections and not a lot of old or new money types wanna participate in this level of visibility.


Exactly!
In Potomac there is some good, long and strong money.  But those people aren't trying to air their dirty laundry.  I can't blame them.
Now look at Muva Kern, she's moved out to Great Falls (not a bad area), husbands financial affairs blasted and possible pending divorce.  Who wants that?


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> Exactly!
> In Potomac there is some good, long and strong money.  But those people aren't trying to air their dirty laundry.  I can't blame them.
> Now look at *Muva Kern*, she's moved out to Great Falls (not a bad area), husbands financial affairs blasted and possible pending divorce.  Who wants that?


----------



## CA-Anonymous

(On/off again poster here from NOVA) Did any DMVers notice in last night's episode how Gizelle and Robin were being driven to Karen's event, and the editing made it seem like it was a really long car ride. I just googled Claudia'steakhouse where Karen's event occurred, and it's literally a two minute walk around the corner from Georgia Brown's where Gizelle and Robin were pre-gaming before the event, creative license much?   Oh, and am I the only local who googles all the places they go (that youre not familiar with) just out of curiosity.....


----------



## Prufrock613

CA-Anonymous said:


> (On/off again poster here from NOVA) Did any DMVers notice in last night's episode how Gizelle and Robin were being driven to Karen's event, and the editing made it seem like it was a really long car ride. I just googled Claudia'steakhouse where Karen's event occurred, and it's literally a two minute walk around the corner from Georgia Brown's where Gizelle and Robin were pre-gaming before the event, creative license much?   Oh, and am I the only local who googles all the places they go (that youre not familiar with) just out of curiosity.....


I hadn’t noticed, but thank you!  When I was watching- I was wondering why this long trip was necessary to call someone out?

Plus, I cannot believe that the Grande Dame of Potomac & Etiquette dropped the MF bomb on Monique.  Stay classy Karen


----------



## blkbarbie310

I said the same thing! The editing was very sloppy. They were en route to dinner from their home for that conversation but the way the editing was done it looked like they left dinner headed to Karen's party. Georgia Browns IS a 2-minute walk at best from Claudia's.


----------



## swags

Could Monique plug her website more? I don't think she mentions it enough.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> Could Monique plug her website more? I don't think she mentions it enough.



She has to keep plugging it because almost no one cares about her essential oil shtick.


----------



## robbins65

Karen has been cracking me up this season with her one liners and talking head points.


----------



## lulilu

robbins65 said:


> Karen has been cracking me up this season with her one liners and talking head points.



Karen seems to be OTT this season to me, with her forced laughter.  Like she is trying too hard to convince us she's not bothered by the others' questions and antics.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> Karen seems to be OTT this season to me, with her forced laughter.  Like she is trying too hard to convince us she's not bothered by the others' questions and antics.


I definitely think things are worse for Karen than she is letting on but I don't think tthe others need to come so hard for her. Gizelle kept harping on her not wearing her ring. I guess the grand dame act from earlier seasons bothered them and they are enjoying her current struggles.


----------



## StylishMD

What is this 'my marriage is an institution' crap from Karen? I've been married 27 years and I don't say that nonsense. She really needs to get over that nonsense. All that Grand Dame stupidness is only in her own head


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I definitely think things are worse for Karen than she is letting on but I don't think tthe others need to come so hard for her. Gizelle kept harping on her not wearing her ring. I guess the grand dame act from earlier seasons bothered them and they are enjoying her current struggles.



I think you are right -- the others are probably thinking that karma has finally gotten Karen.  

The ring thing is stupid.  I don't wear expensive jewelry when traveling.  I thought she said she left it in her room or something.


----------



## Bagisa

I don’t wear my engagement ring while traveling, but I do wear my wedding band in its place. Karen wasn’t wearing anything.


----------



## lulilu

Bagisa said:


> I don’t wear my engagement ring while traveling, but I do wear my wedding band in its place. Karen wasn’t wearing anything.



Great option if you have a plain gold band.  My band is diamonds.  I just find it easier not to worry.


----------



## rockhollow

I guess the ladies just can't help bashing Karen after all the crap they've taken from her in the previous seasons - they can see cracks in her armour and are going for it.
I have to admit I like it, she has been insufferable at times.

And I agree, I think there is lots more problems going on with her and Ray that she's letting on.

I have never like Giselle and have always seen her as a snake in the grass, so not at all surprised that she the ring leader in going after Karen.


----------



## Gal4Dior

rockhollow said:


> I guess the ladies just can't help bashing Karen after all the crap they've taken from her in the previous seasons - they can see cracks in her armour and are going for it.
> I have to admit I like it, she has been insufferable at times.
> 
> And I agree, I think there is lots more problems going on with her and Ray that she's letting on.
> 
> I have never like Giselle and have always seen her as a snake in the grass, so not at all surprised that she the ring leader in going after Karen.



Karen is smug as hell. She deserves to be called out on her BS. Things just don’t add up...when there’s smoke, there’s fire.

She a big ole phony probably who is probably broke. If she were just more genuine and honest about things, maybe she wouldn’t get called out as much.


----------



## Prufrock613

If Karen had just been outright, she’d probably be shown some compassion (no matter how Ray got to this point).  The onus is on her- acting like she has not a problem in the world.


----------



## TC1

Karen's makeup in her talking head segments in the yellow dress is GREEN! she looks like the wicked witch from The Wizard of Oz for crying out loud.


----------



## Bagisa

TC1 said:


> Karen's makeup in her talking head segments in the yellow dress is GREEN! she looks like the wicked witch from The Wizard of Oz for crying out loud.



Worse than that, she has a Chanel brooch over her boob and a Gucci belt buckle a few inches down. So confused. So gauche.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Bagisa said:


> Worse than that, she has a Chanel brooch over her boob and a Gucci belt buckle a few inches down. So confused. So gauche.


Karen has bad fashion sense. Seems when she's trying her best, fail everytime. Even her fun choices fall flat, to me anyway.


----------



## jiffer

Karen makes me think of a character from Saturday Night Live with the bad clothes and the god awful crooked wigs. She needs to either fire her stylist or if she doesn't have one she needs to hire one.


----------



## bhurry

lulilu said:


> She has to keep plugging it because almost no one cares about her essential oil shtick.


Yes, didn’t she say that essential oils can cure a lot of things including mental illness?  I almost fell out of my chair when she said that.


----------



## swags

bhurry said:


> Yes, didn’t she say that essential oils can cure a lot of things including mental illness?  I almost fell out of my chair when she said that.


I missed the mental illness part. What got me was when she said they cure sinus infections. When I have a bad one, antibiotics are needed. I know it's not good to over use them but sometimes they are needed.
I did purchase a breath easy essential oil and it's nice, I like it but it's not a substitute for medicine.


----------



## jiffer

Did anyone watch the reunion show last night?


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I watched the reunion.
That was one crazy outfit that Karen had on, and another miss with her wig. That woman always has terrible hair - it always surprises me, although I don't like her style, she always seems to well dressed, but then alway falls short with bad hair.

I also didn't like Gizelle's hair on the reunion - way to severe - no need of a facelift when you've got you hair pulled back so tight!

Ashley is my favourite - like all things about her.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Ashley is a pot stirrer for sure, but at least she speaks the truth or calls people out for it.

I appreciate her being an open book about her hardships. I hate that fakeness of Karen. I don’t mind if you don’t want to air your dirty laundry, but don’t mislead and out right lie about things or say ridiculous things to overcompensate to make yourself look better or feel better at someone else’s expense!!


----------



## Prufrock613

They all need to fire their stylists.  They’re all very attractive women...I just don’t know why they all look so severe & overdone on the reunions (that could be said about most Bravo reunions ).


----------



## lulilu

They are attractive women, but I can't believe they chose those dresses. And a new makeup artist and hair stylists are in order as well.

When I think about how the women of Southern Charm (except Kathryn) wore simple chic sheath dresses to the reunion, the comparison is amazing.  

They need to learn "less is more."


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> They are attractive women, but I can't believe they chose those dresses. And a new makeup artist and hair stylists are in order as well.
> 
> When I think about how the women of Southern Charm (except Kathryn) wore simple chic sheath dresses to the reunion, the comparison is amazing.
> 
> They need to learn "less is more."


Yes!  What happened to the concept of a little black dress/sheath?  I don’t care if it’s yellow, purple or puce- as long as it’s sophisticated and flattering.  Its a reunion, not a debutante ball.


----------



## Prufrock613

Does anyone really believe that Candiace is recognized at multiple airports in the US, for being “Miss United States”?


----------



## TC1

Prufrock613 said:


> Does anyone really believe that Candiace is recognized at multiple airports in the US, for being “Miss United States”?[/QUOTE


No


----------



## rockhollow

Prufrock613 said:


> Does anyone really believe that Candiace is recognized at multiple airports in the US, for being “Miss United States”?


 

It was a ridiculous statement to make in the first place, and then to try and defend it  - laughable 
Yes, are there lots of pageant people just hanging around airports?


----------



## Bagisa

All the reunion looks were tacky AF. Even Monique’s spider lashes annoyed me. Not sure why Karen wore a tulle train for a sit down interview. Giselle’s dress was ill fitting and looked like a cheap prom dress circa 1999. Expected more from Ashley - the blue cap sleeve dress was too matronly and not her color. Robyn is naturally pretty and her face doesn’t lend well to dramatic makeup. Don’t even get me started on Big Bird, ahem, most recognized pageant queen ever.


----------



## jiffer

I think this franchise is the worst dressed out of all of them. I live in MD and not far from where some of these ladies live and I can assure you that most people don't dress like that here.

Karen's wigs are an abomination. She needs to either hire a stylist or fire the one she has. I agree about Gizelle 's hair. It did not do her justice. I like Robin new hair cut. I think it suits her face shape.


----------



## StylishMD

Bagisa said:


> All the reunion looks were tacky AF. Even Monique’s spider lashes annoyed me. Not sure why Karen wore a tulle train for a sit down interview. Giselle’s dress was ill fitting and looked like a cheap prom dress circa 1999. Expected more from Ashley - the blue cap sleeve dress was too matronly and not her color. Robyn is naturally pretty and her face doesn’t lend well to dramatic makeup. Don’t even get me started on Big Bird, ahem, most recognized pageant queen ever.


They looked like a bunch of f-ing clowns


----------



## StylishMD

Prufrock613 said:


> Does anyone really believe that Candiace is recognized at multiple airports in the US, for being “Miss United States”?


In her dreams maybe


----------



## DC-Cutie

StylishMD said:


> They looked like a bunch of f-ing clowns


pretty much.  I don't understand what's so wrong with a nice evening dress.  These chicks looks like they are trying out for a RuPaul's Drag race


----------



## bisbee

They all looked ridiculous.  Monique’s dress was horrible.  I think Karen is pretty, usually, but I am not a fan of her new hair, especially the way it was styled.  She would probably look gorgeous with it slicked back and simple, away from her face.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Wait, Ray has suspicions about Blue Eyes before and he looked into it and it checked out!?! He didn’t even look like he believed what was coming out of his mouth!! Seriously? 

Karen has something on Ray, because I don’t know why they keep lying about their real situations and pretending to be something they are not. Surely, Ray doesn’t seem like one who cares about appearances - which makes me think he may have a lot to lose by getting rid of Karen.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ashley and Michael are a weird looking couple physically. How far apart are they in age?? He looks nearly old enough to be her grandfather, not just her father.


----------



## swags

Michael and Ashley should not have kids. They don't like each other and he seems manipulative and controlling.


----------



## Ceeyahd

swags said:


> Michael and Ashley should not have kids. They don't like each other and he seems manipulative and controlling.



Ashley seems more into him, than he into her. He's gross, reminds me of a reptile. There's no way I would have to listen to his critical view of me. If I was her.


----------



## pquiles

Prufrock613 said:


> Does anyone really believe that Candiace is recognized at multiple airports in the US, for being “Miss United States”?



Yes...  by other pageant folks, sure... 
I get recognized as a Soldier every time I walk through an airport.[emoji15]


----------



## pquiles

LVSistinaMM said:


> Wait, Ray has suspicions about Blue Eyes before and he looked into it and it checked out!?! He didn’t even look like he believed what was coming out of his mouth!! Seriously?
> 
> Karen has something on Ray, because I don’t know why they keep lying about their real situations and pretending to be something they are not. Surely, Ray doesn’t seem like one who cares about appearances - which makes me think he may have a lot to lose by getting rid of Karen.



Ray may have done something horrendous and is scared to leave Karen.  Plus he has taxes to pay. He needs that Bravo check.


----------



## lulilu

pquiles said:


> Yes...  by other pageant folks, sure...
> I get recognized as a Soldier every time I walk through an airport.[emoji15]



Are you in uniform?  Unless she is wearing her pageant sash, I don't think there's any chance whatsoever she is recognized, except perhaps as a housewife at this point.


----------



## jiffer

buzzytoes said:


> Ashley and Michael are a weird looking couple physically. How far apart are they in age?? He looks nearly old enough to be her grandfather, not just her father.



He is 59 and she is 30.


----------



## BagLovingMom

jiffer said:


> He is 59 and she is 30.


He looks older than that to me. Some men his age are very dapper and distinguished, hate to say it but not him. I didn’t watch this season really and just caught the reunion highlights on Bravo. Monique’s face looked different to me but maybe it’s pregnancy. She has a great husband it seems. The reunion looks were generally bad imo. I was shocked at how bad Robyn and Gizelle looked .


----------



## rockhollow

Well not much happened in the second episode of the reunion, kind of a waste of time.
Potomac better watch out, this was not a very interesting season, and boring reunion shows.
It seems to be just Karen and Ashley, going over the same points again and again.

All the women's outfits were terrible - not a single one of them looked classy and their hairdo's didn't help - make them all look like they were attending a ghoul party - way too much make-up as well.
(all except Ashley's hair, that 'fro' style looks good on her).

And Robyn was almost non-existence on the reunion - hardly knew she was sitting down there on the couch. I guess not much about her happened on the season other than Giselle's wingman.

Not much of a season.


----------



## lulilu

Agree re boring.  Plus a lot of threats were hurled by Karen re revealing things re Ashley's DH but I don't remember any being revealed.


----------



## jmaemonte

http://www.tmz.com/2018/09/27/real-housewives-of-potomac-michael-darby-charged-sexual-assault-grab-butt/


One of the stars of 'Real Housewives of Potomac' has been criminally charged with sexual assault for grabbing the butt of a crew member.

*Michael Darby* -- the husband of *Ashley Darby* -- allegedly grabbed and groped the butt of a cameraman who was filming an episode of the show.

The cameraman -- Orville Palmer -- claims after the grope he turned around and Darby gave him "a flirtatious look." Orville says he instructed Darby to stop, and then told his supervisor.

Darby has been charged with felony assault as well as misdemeanor improper sexual contact.

Palmer says the incident occurred Sept. 1.

The maximum punishment is 11 years in prison.


----------



## Ceeyahd

11 yrs. for grabbing a butt?


----------



## pursegrl12

Ceeyahd said:


> 11 yrs. for grabbing a butt?



there is something really wrong with our world.......


----------



## swags

Didn't he grab a mans butt on an earlier season? One of the other husbands.


----------



## jiffer

swags said:


> Didn't he grab a mans butt on an earlier season? One of the other husbands.



Yes I think it was Katie's boyfriend


----------



## pursegrl12

when the gay rumors came out about him, I believed it. Now I really believe it...where ther's smoke, there's fire......


----------



## lulilu

I read that the charges were dismissed as unfounded.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> I read that the charges were dismissed as unfounded.


I did too. I am curious if there was a butt grabbing issue or if they want to make the guy appear gay to ridicule him on the next season?


----------



## lulilu

Anyone watch the new episode last night?  It was pretty bad.  Two painful scenes with Ashley and her DH, and Robyn and her DH pretending at being romantic.  Candaice crying multiple times over her upcoming wedding.  The grand dame being obnoxious with the young guy who is supposed to be her "friend."

I don't think I will tune in again.  From the previews, it seems as if one major story arc is the women trashing Ashley's DH for some type of assault on someone -- maybe the camera man issue discussed above.  yawn

I don't need to have second-hand embarrassment over sex-play for the cameras, or everyone piling on Michael.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> Anyone watch the new episode last night?  It was pretty bad.  Two painful scenes with Ashley and her DH, and Robyn and her DH pretending at being romantic.  Candaice crying multiple times over her upcoming wedding.  The grand dame being obnoxious with the young guy who is supposed to be her "friend."
> 
> I don't think I will tune in again.  From the previews, it seems as if one major story arc is the women trashing Ashley's DH for some type of assault on someone -- maybe the camera man issue discussed above.  yawn
> 
> I don't need to have second-hand embarrassment over sex-play for the cameras, or everyone piling on Michael.


I watched, pretty blah as you stated above. Candace's mom really lays it on thick for the cameras  I can't believe she still supports Candace financially. Ridiculous.


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> Anyone watch the new episode last night?  It was pretty bad.  Two painful scenes with Ashley and her DH, and Robyn and her DH pretending at being romantic.  Candaice crying multiple times over her upcoming wedding.  The grand dame being obnoxious with the young guy who is supposed to be her "friend."
> 
> I don't think I will tune in again.  From the previews, it seems as if one major story arc is the women trashing Ashley's DH for some type of assault on someone -- maybe the camera man issue discussed above.  yawn
> 
> I don't need to have second-hand embarrassment over sex-play for the cameras, or everyone piling on Michael.


Yes it was beyond awful!


----------



## junqueprincess

Ashley’s opening sexy scene was obscene. Candace blotting her eyes over and over. I can NOT believe her mother is a therapist, their relationship is really power skewed and troubling.


----------



## rockhollow

I watched but also was not impressed.
And I hate when they show what's going to happen this season clips at the beginning - I always think they show the best parts of the whole series.

Where was Ray? How come there was no mention or sight of him - are him and Karen separated?
I don't know what's up with the creepy white guy with Karen - was she making sexual induendoes about him? - I didn't like it.

And the whole thing with Giselle was too weird - she drives all the way up there with the camera crew - another camera crew there filming Karen - but then Karen acts surprised to hear from her and doesn't let her come inside - the whole scene was just BS!

The  constance Candice crying was only worth fast forwarding through.


----------



## pursegrl12

Omg. The opening scene with Ashley was soooo embarrassing!!!!! Girl, he gay. You’re the beard


----------



## Ceeyahd

pursegrl12 said:


> Omg. The opening scene with Ashley was soooo embarrassing!!!!! Girl, he gay. You’re the beard



Even if she wasn't a beard, and I have no idea what his sexual orientation is, that seems gross, gross emotionally and gross to watch. TMI on the viewing.


----------



## Prufrock613

Agree, on all hands- Ashley and Michael...I need eye bleach!
Is Candiace trying to get a Kleenex (napkin or paper towel) deal.  It is unreal, how much she cried...and last season.  She has it down to a science!
Wedding planning is stressful, but you are dealing with a mother who is a therapist - she gets paid to tell people to let these things go- but cannot heed her own advice.  I’m going to FF this duo, for the rest of the season.


----------



## swags

Ashlley and Michael were gross! 
Candiace needs to stop being afraid of her mom but to do that her and her husband need to support themselves financially. If you pay for your own wedding you can invite who you want. 
Karen is too funny with her excuse not to let Giselle in. She was shooting the breeze with Matt, not grieving. She was going to send Matt to grab the cookies! lol


----------



## robbins65

pursegrl12 said:


> Omg. The opening scene with Ashley was soooo embarrassing!!!!! Girl, he gay. You’re the beard



LOL, Thank God for Fast Forward!!!!!    EWWWWW


----------



## pjhm

pursegrl12 said:


> Omg. The opening scene with Ashley was soooo embarrassing!!!!! Girl, he gay. You’re the beard


I don't know if he's gay, but he's extremely unattractive, can't imagine what she sees in him.


----------



## lulilu

The massage scene and Robyn describing their sex life was not much better than the opening scene.


----------



## Ceeyahd

lulilu said:


> The massage scene and Robyn describing their sex life was not much better than the opening scene.



Well yeah... we didn't have that awkward visual to endure, who am I kidding it wasn't awkward, it was gross.


----------



## lulilu

Ceeyahd said:


> Well yeah... we didn't have that awkward visual to endure, who am I kidding it wasn't awkward, it was gross.


----------



## bisbee

And now we know that Ashley is pregnant, so I guess she will be staying with her undesirable husband for the time being.


----------



## TC1

Urgh, Ashley's husband is such a creep  and you know this show is BORING when they try to bring crazy Katie back to try to stir up drama.


----------



## rockhollow

And Katie is crazy!!! I agree they (Bravo) must be grasping at anything to liven up the show if they are going to bring her back.
I almost thought she was on something at the lunch with Giselle, with the silly scarf on her head.

But Giselle never disappoints with the terrible outfits she wears - there's someone who needs some help with her style.
That silky looking shorts/jumpsuit she wore to Karen's was just a big 'no'.
And that was another desperate situation - I don't think those two want to be friends, they just need it to keep the show going. Karen sure didn't really sound like she wanted to be friends again when she was listing off some of the terrible things Giselle had done to her last season.

The beauty queen and her new husband are just plain boring. They keep talking about getting out from the mother's grip, but I don't see how - nothing has changed in their lives so how do they expect to continue their lifestyle without the mom's coins.
Do we know how the mom got all those coins - divorce?


----------



## bisbee

I doubt the mother got wealthy from divorce...I thought she is either a successful doctor or lawyer...

Yes, she remarried years ago, and is a physician.


----------



## jiffer

Has anyone else been watching this season? I think most of it has been a snoozefest. I did enjoy seeing them in New Orleans since its one of my favorite cities but otherwise its been a boring season


----------



## lulilu

I turn it on each week but fall asleep or pay more attention to my laptop while it's on.  I find it totally boring.  It's the same stories as last year (when I half-*ssed watched it).  It is very formulaic.  

I can't even say NOLA keeps my attention because it seems as if every Bravo show travels there every season.  With the same trips to a fortune teller or some similar shop/person.

I have pretty much given up on all the HW shows except NY at this point.  They can't keep my attention.  I will confess to reading recaps of some of them on Vulture though -- the recap and comments are often more entertaining.


----------



## swags

I'm watching. I don't find the fights between Karen and Giselle interesting. I did like Giselle's dad. 
I really don't care for Ashley and find her husband.. Was this an anchor baby for his $?  Does he have a lot of $? I don't find them to be into each other at all.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I'm here for it.  It was a great break from the shelter dog scandal on BH.

I especially enjoyed their trip around the area to the plantation.  I'm happy for anyone who can make positive identification in tracing back their family tree when it smacks right into a century or more of slavery.  

On that note, I'm not sure why Katie didn't get some confessional time (not being a HW is not an excuse, I saw Brandy doing it this week on BH) to air her feelings about Robin's ancestry revelation with Robin providing a clap back.  But that's it anything more requires a professional and historian in the room to provide context over personal experience and opinions of others lives.


----------



## Prufrock613

Materielgrrl said:


> I'm here for it.  It was a great break from the shelter dog scandal on BH.
> 
> I especially enjoyed their trip around the area to the plantation.  I'm happy for anyone who can make positive identification in tracing back their family tree when it smacks right into a century or more of slavery.
> 
> On that note, I'm not sure why Katie didn't get some confessional time (not being a HW is not an excuse, I saw Brandy doing it this week on BH) to air her feelings about Robin's ancestry revelation with Robin providing a clap back.  But that's it anything more requires a professional and historian in the room to provide context over personal experience and opinions of others lives.


Not sure why she doesn’t get a confessional?  She’s featured with all of the other ladies?


----------



## JessicaAlice

Materielgrrl said:


> On that note, I'm not sure why Katie didn't get some confessional time (not being a HW is not an excuse, I saw Brandy doing it this week on BH) to air her feelings about Robin's ancestry revelation with Robin providing a clap back.  But that's it anything more requires a professional and historian in the room to provide context over personal experience and opinions of others lives.


Is it just me or does Katie seem a bit “off”? In one scene she grabs a wig off her hotel room table and puts it on all messed up. She never seemed so disheveled when she was a HW.


----------



## TC1

Katie seems "off" for sure! Her wigs always look a hot mess. Looks like Michael's story will have to keep the rest of the season's drama afloat, sad.


----------



## Tivo

What was Robyn’s ancestry revelation?


----------



## sgj99

^I wonder too, somehow I missed that (probably because I tune so much of this group out).


----------



## Prufrock613

Tivo said:


> What was Robyn’s ancestry revelation?


IIRC, her heritage was something way more European, than African...high 60’s(Eur) to low (Afr) 40’s.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Katie seems "off" for sure! Her wigs always look a hot mess. Looks like Michael's story will have to keep the rest of the season's drama afloat, sad.


This woman should not be on TV, she is a mess.  Her former boyfriend posted the most disturbing picture of her on the bathroom floor ...naked & bleeding from a miscarriage...on Instagram.


----------



## jmaemonte

Prufrock613 said:


> This woman should not be on TV, she is a mess.  Her former boyfriend posted the most disturbing picture of her on the bathroom floor ...naked & bleeding from a miscarriage...on Instagram.



What?!


----------



## JessicaAlice

Prufrock613 said:


> This woman should not be on TV, she is a mess.  Her former boyfriend posted the most disturbing picture of her on the bathroom floor ...naked & bleeding from a miscarriage...on Instagram.


OMG that’s horrible!!!


----------



## Materielgrrl

So, Katie probably is off.  I'm not sure why but she lost custody of her kids.  They are now with her ex husband, whom she has accused of battery that she was not originally willing to report as she says it lead to her divorce.  There was some reference to her not honoring the visitation schedule to bring the kids to him, she says she did and he wasn't interested in time with them, he says she never gave him the kids.  I think he remarried and decided to merge his new family.  She says the judge was a factor, which I understand as I had a coworker who lost custody of her kids because the judge felt they should be with the dad who remarried (the woman he was seeing that led to their divorce).  It took her years to get full custody back.

She has little to no contact with them, her mom tries to call and talk to them and don't get a chance to talk to them.

I'm waiting, judgy Candice will probably make another statement about Ashley being a bad mom and it will set Katie off.

Really, this is horrible.  She wasn't a danger to her kids, I don't know everything that went on (who does?), but to not even get shared with a visitation schedule is a pretty bad place to be as a mom.


----------



## swags

Materielgrrl said:


> So, Katie probably is off.  I'm not sure why but she lost custody of her kids.  They are now with her ex husband, whom she has accused of battery that she was not originally willing to report as she says it lead to her divorce.  There was some reference to her not honoring the visitation schedule to bring the kids to him, she says she did and he wasn't interested in time with them, he says she never gave him the kids.  I think he remarried and decided to merge his new family.  She says the judge was a factor, which I understand as I had a coworker who lost custody of her kids because the judge felt they should be with the dad who remarried (the woman he was seeing that led to their divorce).  It took her years to get full custody back.
> 
> She has little to no contact with them, her mom tries to call and talk to them and don't get a chance to talk to them.
> 
> I'm waiting, judgy Candice will probably make another statement about Ashley being a bad mom and it will set Katie off.
> 
> Really, this is horrible.  She wasn't a danger to her kids, I don't know everything that went on (who does?), but to not even get shared with a visitation schedule is a pretty bad place to be as a mom.


Did the footage from the show hurt her? She seemed out there.


----------



## swags

Candiace was out of line with going off on Ashley but I have to say, its on the selfish side to have a baby with a 60 year old man who has said he didn't want kids and maybe is out looking for other men.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Did anyone watch Candi-ass lose herself this week? Not to mention her continuing exaggerating memory regarding Ashley and Monique, such a provocateur.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Candiace has shown to be an immature, entitled pot stirrer this season and last. I don’t see why she’s judging Ashley so much about the reasons behind getting pregnant. I could ask a lot of questions about why she married and wants to have kids with Chris. She complained and said she settled for a lot with Chris, and as I recall last season, could be extremely cruel and judge mental of his past. 

It’s none of her business, and she has plenty of other drama to deal with in her own life. She seems obsessed with Ashley.


----------



## Prufrock613

LVSistinaMM said:


> Candiace has shown to be an immature, entitled pot stirrer this season and last. I don’t see why she’s judging Ashley so much about the reasons behind getting pregnant. I could ask a lot of questions about why she married and wants to have kids with Chris. She complained and said she settled for a lot with Chris, and as I recall last season, could be extremely cruel and judge mental of his past.
> 
> It’s none of her business, and she has plenty of other drama to deal with in her own life. She seems obsessed with Ashley.


And the doubts that Candiace (I hate typing this spelling- all I see is Candiass) has about Ashley losing a pregnancy, is beyond gross.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Prufrock613 said:


> And the doubts that Candiace (I hate typing this spelling- all I see is Candiass) has about Ashley losing a pregnancy, is beyond gross.



Very.


----------



## TC1

Candiace is probably REALLY trying to stir it up this season to stay on..she needs the $$$ to move out of her momma's house. LOL. Her princess act from last season didn't last through this year..she was all over Chris' past because he had already had children, you could tell she hated that. She has her own issues about children that have nothing to do with Ashley. 
Did you guys see that the Darby's closed Oz? they say it was to spend more time with the baby..pffft, sure it was


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Candiace is probably REALLY trying to stir it up this season to stay on..she needs the $$$ to move out of her momma's house. LOL. Her princess act from last season didn't last through this year..she was all over Chris' past because he had already had children, you could tell she hated that. She has her own issues about children that have nothing to do with Ashley.
> Did you guys see that the Darby's closed Oz? they say it was to spend more time with the baby..pffft, sure it was


Thank you for the OZ tea!  Did not know that.


----------



## Cheryldc

I JUST saw Charisse in real life at a Fourth of July celebration with a new guy!  I haven’t watched the show in a long time - what’s her deal these days?


----------



## rockhollow

Well, well, lots of people here said that their restaurant was doomed from the start - not really what the area wanted - so many restaurants fail.


----------



## TC1

Cheryldc said:


> I JUST saw Charisse in real life at a Fourth of July celebration with a new guy!  I haven’t watched the show in a long time - what’s her deal these days?


Charrisse hasn't been on for a few seasons now.


----------



## sgj99

TC1 said:


> Did you guys see that the Darby's closed Oz? they say it was to spend more time with the baby..pffft, sure it was



they closed it because it wasn't successful.  if they'd been making money and the restaurant was doing well there is no way they would shut it down.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Ashley had her baby boy.


----------



## TC1

Candiace was on twitter last night going after Ashley big time..and she's in the hospital giving birth. Sheesh, no class.
They way Candiace's husband has to constantly restrain her is a bit upsetting..she must get violent with him as well. Can't stand her.
Katie "let's go to McDonalds"


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> they closed it because it wasn't successful.  if they'd been making money and the restaurant was doing well there is no way they would shut it down.


I live close to the area.. that restaurant was like a ghost town in the middle of a very hip, happening area.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I live close to the area.. that restaurant was like a ghost town in the middle of a very hip, happening area.



Interesting ... but not surprising


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> Interesting ... but not surprising


Trader Joe's 20 min before closing is more hoppin' than Oz


----------



## Gal4Dior

TC1 said:


> Candiace was on twitter last night going after Ashley big time..and she's in the hospital giving birth. Sheesh, no class.
> They way Candiace's husband has to constantly restrain her is a bit upsetting..she must get violent with him as well. Can't stand her.
> Katie "let's go to McDonalds"


Candiace is a vile, ugly person. The fact that Chris had to physically restrain her, even SIT on her to keep her from coming at a person with a knife is sad. When I think back on how she was complaining last year about her taking a step down by marrying the dude due to his past, to now - I honestly think HE was the one that took a step down by marrying this self involved, spoiled brat that he needs to babysit and discipline like a child.

Her twitter rants only make her look bad, not the people she thinks she’s attacking. Talk about no self control...


----------



## swags

Ashley got her going with the "this is your mama's house" comments. Although Candiace was bad, I dislike Ashley more. She has always stirred the pot and enjoyed the aftermath. She even left that dinner twice and came back in for more. 
Candiace and her mom are something else. I think Candiace is a lot like her. 
Ashleys husband making the comment about sitting around getting old like Karen and Ray made me chuckle cause to me Michael looks almost as old as Ray and a pool table in an apartment won't change that. Ashleys complete denial about the gay stuff leads me to believe she is either a full on beard or is just  waiting to collect her baby and her child support.


----------



## DC-Cutie

see Candice could have gone even lower with Ashely by saying 'at least my momma has a few houses, unike your momma'... because ya;ll remember Ashleys mom got evicted or foreclosed on the home she lived in


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> see Candice could have gone even lower with Ashely by saying 'at least my momma has a few houses, unike your momma'... because ya;ll remember Ashleys mom got evicted or foreclosed on the home she lived in


That would have been a perfect comeback.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm not liking Candice at all. 
I was shocked to see that the only way her husband could deal with her was to physically restraint her. 
I guessing that it's not the first time either.
I know that Ashley was giving her the go, but Candice's reaction was just too over the top.

At first I felt a bit sorry for Candice with regards to the controlling way of her mother, but after seeing her fly off the handle, I'm thinking that Candice is very self centred and not used to not getting her way.
They have a very love/hate type of relationship.
And maybe the mom has never had the time to deal with her, just thrown money at her and left it at that.
Whatever way, she's not done Candice any favours.


----------



## swags

So Ashley got pregnant right after the alleged groping incident?


----------



## limom

Why would Michael need a beard? 
Imho, he is bisexual and Ashley has no problem with it. It is their business, really.


----------



## Gal4Dior

limom said:


> Why would Michael need a beard?
> Imho, he is bisexual and Ashley has no problem with it. It is their business, really.


Those have been my exact thoughts, too.
I think Michael is bisexual and she’s good with it. If they both are and still love each other what business is it of ours?


----------



## swags

She says he’s not though. In the below article she said if he was he would come clean.

https://realityblurb.com/2019/05/21...-sexuality-and-reacts-to-robyn-dixons-claims/


----------



## Gal4Dior

swags said:


> She says he’s not though. In the below article she said if he was he would come clean.
> 
> https://realityblurb.com/2019/05/21...-sexuality-and-reacts-to-robyn-dixons-claims/


Well then, I have no clue why he thinks the stuff he says and the things he does are funny. Total loss.


----------



## pot_luck

There has to be some reason why he doesn't come clean. There is no way a straight man would act in such a manner. Most gay men don't act the way he does, groping butts and offering fellatio to random men.


----------



## lulilu

I see that Candice person is going crazy on twitter and other media, calling Ashley all sorts of terrible things.  IMHO Candice has severe emotional issues.  She is nuts.


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> I see that Candice person is going crazy on twitter and other media, calling Ashley all sorts of terrible things.  IMHO Candice has severe emotional issues.  She is nuts.



she is nuts!  she can lose all control of herself in a nanosecond.  I like her guy though.    He's a good example of a nice guy loving a crazy woman (it's like women who love bad boys).


----------



## rockhollow

And I'm not so sure why Candice has decided she's the moral compass for Ashley anyways.
She seems way to interested in what's up with Ashley.
I don't like this storyline about Ashley partner - it seems like Bravo has been trying to stir up this story for a couple of seasons.
What ever team he bats for is really of no concern to me. Ashley seems fine with him - it should end there.


----------



## swags

Who’s d did Michael want to s?
It had to be Juan’s, right?


----------



## lulilu

Certain things have come out that show Bravo pieced together footage to try to make Michael guilty.  I don't know if Michael is, but a relative of Monique has posted that a recording of his voice made on another occasion was used as if it was the voice of the purported victim.  And he said that Michael did not grab his azz.  
I don't know what Bravo is trying to do here.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> Certain things have come out that show Bravo pieced together footage to try to make Michael guilty.  I don't know if Michael is, but a relative of Monique has posted that a recording of his voice made on another occasion was used as if it was the voice of the purported victim.  And he said that Michael did not grab his azz.
> I don't know what Bravo is trying to do here.



that so disgusting of Bravo.
I found the whole thing just too weird. There's no way I'd want to ever play down sexual harassment, but just found it so weird that a camera man and then Bravo would be making such a big deal about this butt grabbing - and was it just because it was a man/man thing.
I'm sure that over the years we've seen the drunken housewives groping male staff - when it's turtle time, everything goes!


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Certain things have come out that show Bravo pieced together footage to try to make Michael guilty.  I don't know if Michael is, but a relative of Monique has posted that a recording of his voice made on another occasion was used as if it was the voice of the purported victim.  And he said that Michael did not grab his azz.
> I don't know what Bravo is trying to do here.


Then what is up with the cameraman and the police report?
If this is true, wouldn’t Michael or Ashley come out and tell on Bravo?
Who would want to be known as a sexual predator?


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Then what is up with the cameraman and the police report?
> If this is true, wouldn’t Michael or Ashley come out and tell on Bravo?
> Who would want to be known as a sexual predator?



The charges were dropped as no one would provide witness testimony.  And I think Michael and Ashley are out there contradicting the story.  IDK what is true.  I do believe the montage by Bravo was doctored after hearing Monique's cousin (or brother?).  Unfortunately, nasty gossip gets way more coverage than explanations.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> The charges were dropped as no one would provide witness testimony.  And I think Michael and Ashley are out there contradicting the story.  IDK what is true.  I do believe the montage by Bravo was doctored after hearing Monique's cousin (or brother?).  Unfortunately, nasty gossip gets way more coverage than explanations.



And even if Micheal bats for both teams, why does it have to be a storyline on the show.
The worst is Giselle - she seems to want to talk about it non-stop.
I found the montage really hard to follow, even after watching it a couple of times, and it makes sense now that we hear it's not real-time footage, but something clomped together.

Juan sure didn't seem to be bothered with the information, it looked like he couldn't stop squeezing and budding up to Micheal at that halloween/birthday party - he must have been flattered with Micheal's comments.


----------



## swags

Ashley’s always been a gossipy know it all who couldn’t wait to gossip about Juan and Robyn, Karen and Rey and anyone else she could get some dirt on.
The cast-mates were delighted at the charges and I can understand why. Gizelle with the popcorn summed it up.

Also what kind of person decides a sexual assault case is a good time to get pregnant?
Someone who wants to secure her retirement plan and a guy who wants to keep playing straight.


----------



## purseinsanity

pot_luck said:


> There has to be some reason why he doesn't come clean. There is no way a straight man would act in such a manner. Most gay men don't act the way he does, groping butts and offering fellatio to random men.


Maybe Michael is still in denial?


----------



## sgj99

If the charges were dropped why are these women still so convinced “it” happened?  Just because they don’t like him doesn’t mean he groped the camera man!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Can someone please tell Katie she needs to start wearing better wigs? I don’t understand? She has the money to pay for it, so why can she not pull herself together? Gizelle has even been shady about those wigs. They are as bad as Kim Zolciak (pre Bierman).


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> If the charges were dropped why are these women still so convinced “it” happened?  Just because they don’t like him doesn’t mean he groped the camera man!


I think because of his previous behavior of grabbing butts. 



LVSistinaMM said:


> Can someone please tell Katie she needs to start wearing better wigs? I don’t understand? She has the money to pay for it, so why can she not pull herself together? Gizelle has even been shady about those wigs. They are as bad as Kim Zolciak (pre Bierman).



Her wigs are awful/ Shes too pretty to walk around like that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Katie, Candice, Muva Kern, Momma Candice and Ashely all wearing these bag wigs....


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> Katie, Candice, *Muva Kern*, Momma Candice and Ashely all wearing these bag wigs....


----------



## rockhollow

That Gisselle is just plain a bit**!
After all that struggling for Robin to get that place fixed up and on the market, Gisselle thinks this is the right place to start an argument with the ladies.
I'm sure Robin was hoping with the film crew being there it would drum up more potential clients.
Thanks BFF!
Surely, they could have at least gone outside or somewhere more private.

At first I didn't really like Monique, but the girl is growing on me. Even though she tries to pretend she's an equal partner in her marriage, the more we see of her, the less I think that is true - I think her big guy likes totally control, so that makes me feel a bit kinder to her.
And Gisselle has had it in for her from the start - and like a dog with a bone, she just won't let it go.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> That Gisselle is just plain a bit**!
> After all that struggling for Robin to get that place fixed up and on the market, Gisselle thinks this is the right place to start an argument with the ladies.
> I'm sure Robin was hoping with the film crew being there it would drum up more potential clients.
> Thanks BFF!
> Surely, they could have at least gone outside or somewhere more private.
> 
> At first I didn't really like Monique, but the girl is growing on me. Even though she tries to pretend she's an equal partner in her marriage, the more we see of her, the less I think that is true - I think her big guy likes totally control, so that makes me feel a bit kinder to her.
> And Gisselle has had it in for her from the start - and like a dog with a bone, she just won't let it go.


I didn't like Monique at first either, but she's growing on me as well.  And yes, what kind of friend is Giselle.  I'm not really clear what Monique did to irritate her now?


----------



## Gal4Dior

purseinsanity said:


> I didn't like Monique at first either, but she's growing on me as well.  And yes, what kind of friend is Giselle.  I'm not really clear what Monique did to irritate her now?


Giselle needed a storyline, so stirreth the pot, she will! Lol! Girl is MESSY and I’m sure Bravo is loving it!


----------



## rockhollow

purseinsanity said:


> I didn't like Monique at first either, but she's growing on me as well.  And yes, what kind of friend is Giselle.  I'm not really clear what Monique did to irritate her now?



That she married and has lots of coins, is I think one of Giselle's main problems.
And also as another font said - she stirs the pot and Bravo like that very much.


----------



## swags

I hope this season was Ashley and Michael's last one.


----------



## lulilu

I tried to watch each of the reunion episodes and had to turn them off because of all the screaming and shouting.  And their constant talking/screaming over one another.  I could not hear what they were saying.  So rude.


----------



## bisbee

I watched part of last night’s reunion.  Only part...I am so over the Michael grabbing butts incident(s), I just can’t deal with it anymore.  Done!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So with all the cameras around there is no ACTUAL footage of him grabbing someones butt? Besides the footage from S1.
It also seemed like Andy was completely on Michael's side.
I just feel like those woman and the broke chef kept doing the most.
Ashley & Michael are already filming the new season *from what I read*


----------



## swags

If Michael had bumped into the camera man, like he claims, the guy would have told him to watch it rather than “don’t do that” which he said twice. 
I think the rest of the cast dislikes him and wanted him to be guilty. They enjoyed the whole thing.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Eh, Karen's new Potomac Home.  This kitchen is only slightly better than the last two homes.  

What is Charrise saying about Monique that she doesn't want to comment about?

Gizelle is going to have her work cut out for her with her skeptical teenage daughters supporting her seeing their dad again.  it's was teens do.  It't not that they don't love their dad, but the stuff he did?  He needs to talk to them about his behavior and come clean if he's truly grown as a man.

Juan and Robyn... well I guess they will figure it out.

Karen, being more transparent this season about BBG.

I'm here for it on Sunday nights.


----------



## swags

Last nights episode was pretty good especially after a summer of Sunday nights Married to Medicine LA. 
I didn’t care for Gizelles house. Also, Atlatnta is kind of far for her and ex to be together.
Monique and her pet bird while Chris held the cute baby! Oh Monique.
I am not a fan of Ashley but her baby is cute and she seems happy with him.
I still love Robyn and Juan and am hoping they make it. 
I was surprised with Karen being more honest about Ray.Where is LaDame sold? I want to take a whiff.
Candiace. So entertaining. A cash bar is the price for taking a step back from Mama and her $.
The new lady seems interesting. I think I’ll like her.


----------



## lulilu

I doubt Juan will ever marry Robyn.  He seems perfectly happy with the way things are.

Things must be pretty bad if Karen is admitting there might be trouble in paradise.

And Candiace -- what a poser.  Cash bar?  Why not charge for admission?  Why have a party you can't afford?


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> I doubt Juan will ever marry Robyn.  He seems perfectly happy with the way things are.
> 
> Things must be pretty bad if Karen is admitting there might be trouble in paradise.
> 
> *And Candiace -- what a poser.  Cash bar?  Why not charge for admission?  Why have a party you can't afford*?


Right? Call Skinny Girl or Insert Name Here Wine. I’m surprised none of the husbands have done a beer. All the product placement we used to see you think she’d have gotten something in there.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Hmm.  My daughter just pulled up the first episode of the season on xfinity and we can actually watch next week's episode.  Monique still won't say what Charisse said about her and her husband, but Gizelle did.


----------



## TC1

Gizelle's new house looks like a tear down..and the decor is so tacky. 
"we're thinking about spending 5K on this party" "bar cost is 22K"   I'm so glad they left that in there..these broke ass people thinking that 5K would cover anything.
Karen's new house, meh. Ashley is boring. 
Monique seems to be the only one with any real money.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Robyn is an example of what not to do. If Juan was going to remarry her, he would have already!
Gizelle has her head in the sand. I wonder if she thinks she cannot do any better than Jamal...that house is TACKY and cheap looking. 
Karen...her wigs and makeup are bad. She's not a bad looking woman. Ashley....bleh.
That "anniversary party"...yikes. And the mom's speech...double yikes.
They are entertaining to watch though.


----------



## lulilu

I think Gizelle just needed a story line and came up with reuniting with Jamal.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I think Gizelle just needed a story line and came up with reuniting with Jamal.


Cause we all know that "every hue" beauty is as much of a pipe dream as La Dame fragrance


----------



## bisbee

I think Juan and Robyn will get married again...once Robyn puts her foot down.  I think she has been reluctant to do so, but as the boys get older, they may put some pressure on their parents...


----------



## swags

Gizelle, Candiace and Charisse targeted Monique and her family this season by repeating a rumor made up by a former friend of Moniques that Monique was stepping out on Chris. They were originally going to say the baby wasn’t Chris’s but he looks too much like him for that rumor to fly.
Very disgusting women.


----------



## lulilu

Monique posted a video all about it, with Chris sitting right there.  She said this person was texting and emailing other women on the show, producers and her friends.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> Monique posted a video all about it, with Chris sitting right there.  She said this person was texting and emailing other women on the show, producers and her friends.


Chris is mad!


----------



## jiffer

I was suprised to see Ever Hue Beauty In my local target here in Maryland. I'm suspecting it won't last long though


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, things must be really bad in the La Dame's life for her to be so open about her relationship.
Ray sure looked totally disgusted with Karen in the scene in her kitchen.
But I do think that for many years, Ray was the one in control of the relationship, and Karen was the good little wife, but with her newly found fame with the housewife show, she's not so interested in just being Ray's arm candy - and he don't like that.

Gisselle getting back with her ex - I feel that must be for a storyline for her.
Her daughters have had to listen to Gisselle badmouth their father for years, and now she's changed her mind and he's the man for her - I don't blame them for not just jumping with excitement at the prospect of them getting back together.
From what they were saying he hasn't been much of a father to them.

Candiace is nothing but a spoiled brat. I can't see this independent life lasting long. She needs mommy's coins to live her lifestyle and I don't think the husband is ever going to be able to provide it.
I hope that she (Candaice) is smart enough to not get pregnant  -  doesn't the husband have a bunch of kids already?


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> Yes, things must be really bad in the La Dame's life for her to be so open about her relationship.
> Ray sure looked totally disgusted with Karen in the scene in her kitchen.
> But I do think that for many years, Ray was the one in control of the relationship, and Karen was the good little wife, but with her newly found fame with the housewife show, she's not so interested in just being Ray's arm candy - and he don't like that.
> 
> Gisselle getting back with her ex - I feel that must be for a storyline for her.
> Her daughters have had to listen to Gisselle badmouth their father for years, and now she's changed her mind and he's the man for her - I don't blame them for not just jumping with excitement at the prospect of them getting back together.
> From what they were saying he hasn't been much of a father to them.
> 
> Candiace is nothing but a spoiled brat. I can't see this independent life lasting long. She needs mommy's coins to live her lifestyle and I don't think the husband is ever going to be able to provide it.
> *I hope that she (Candaice) is smart enough to not get pregnant  -  doesn't the husband have a bunch of kids already*?


 He’s got 3 by two different moms.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Yes, things must be really bad in the La Dame's life for her to be so open about her relationship.
> Ray sure looked totally disgusted with Karen in the scene in her kitchen.
> But I do think that for many years, Ray was the one in control of the relationship, and Karen was the good little wife, but with her newly found fame with the housewife show, she's not so interested in just being Ray's arm candy - and he don't like that.
> 
> Gisselle getting back with her ex - I feel that must be for a storyline for her.
> Her daughters have had to listen to Gisselle badmouth their father for years, and now she's changed her mind and he's the man for her - I don't blame them for not just jumping with excitement at the prospect of them getting back together.
> From what they were saying he hasn't been much of a father to them.
> 
> Candiace is nothing but a spoiled brat. I can't see this independent life lasting long. She needs mommy's coins to live her lifestyle and I don't think the husband is ever going to be able to provide it.
> I hope that she (Candaice) is smart enough to not get pregnant  -  doesn't the husband have a bunch of kids already?


Didn't Candiace claim on a reunion that her hubby comes from a lot of money through family?


----------



## rockhollow

purseinsanity said:


> Didn't Candiace claim on a reunion that her hubby comes from a lot of money through family?



I didn't know that - he's keeping his coins close then, he seemed to be happy living off her mom when the show started.


----------



## jiffer

I read somewhere that Candice's husband's family owns a large furniture store chain. He said doesn't get any money from his family. He started his restaurant business on his own. If this is true I comend him for it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Well, I finally watched the first couple episodes.  I must say, I really cannot stand Charisse.  That stupid smile and superior attitude she has irritates me no end.  At least these women aren't getting drunk in every episode, unlike RHONY!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Well, last night was a bowl of entertaining shade.  T'Challa....

Where did Ashley get that Wendy doesn't have a lot of female friends?  That confession must have been edited out of the episode.  But well, I can see that if she lashes out or comes for people in that manner.  Does Wendy live in Potomac?  Last residence she was in less than a year ago was Laurel, but I can see needing more room with growing boys and a third child.

Karen, so funny until it's her turn in the hot seat.  I don't know I think she and her BBG may not make it.  They have both clearly are at two different points in their life and the gap in priorities is too wide. BBG is not down for stepping back and supporting Karen's time to shine.

Why wouldn't Candace just go to Ashley about Michael with those texts?  Well, we will see how the next episode goes.


----------



## lulilu

My what a big mouth witch Wendy is.  er, DOCTOR Wendy that is.


----------



## sgj99

I’m tired of the “Michael is gay” story line. Haven’t they been beating that dead horse  for ever season?


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> I’m tired of the “Michael is gay” story line. Haven’t they been beating that dead horse  for ever season?



I think they are homophobes.  There is no other explanation.  Plus, many (if not all)of them hate Ashley.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> I’m tired of the “Michael is gay” story line. Haven’t they been beating that dead horse  for ever season?


Amen.  So sick of the same thing.  Even if he is, if their set up works for him and Ashley, WTH cares.  It's none of the other ladies business, and Ashley doesn't owe them any explanation.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Wendy can go, she is doing entirely too much. 

My question is when is the episode when Monique drags Candice? I'm here for it LOL


----------



## swags

They are really dragging out the Michael strip club story. Didn’t he say in earlier seasons that he didn’t want another child? Seems like Ashley is parenting on her own.


----------



## limom

Glitterandstuds said:


> Wendy can go, she is doing entirely too much.
> 
> My question is when is the episode when Monique drags Candice? I'm here for it LOL


Did she ever mention how many degrees she has?


swags said:


> They are really dragging out the Michael strip club story. Didn’t he say in earlier seasons that he didn’t want another child? Seems like Ashley is parenting on her own.


That baby is truly Michael mini me....
I think that he ended going to the hotel with one of the dancers? No?
The only surprising fact is that it was a female, imo.
However, Ashley does not care. so why would anyone care?
Samuel gives me Ike’s vibes. Plus he does not give a crap about his wife.
Who will divorce first? Her or the grande dame?


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Did she ever mention how many degrees she has?
> 
> That baby is truly Michael mini me....
> I think that he ended going to the hotel with one of the dancers? No?
> The only surprising fact is that it was a female, imo.
> However, Ashley does not care. so why would anyone care?
> Samuel gives me Ike’s vibes. Plus he does not give a crap about his wife.
> Who will divorce first? Her or the grande dame?


Who is Samuel?/ Ike?


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Did she ever mention how many degrees she has?
> That baby is truly Michael mini me....
> I think that he ended going to the hotel with one of the dancers? No?
> The only surprising fact is that it was a female, imo.
> However, Ashley does not care. so why would anyone
> care?
> Samuel gives me Ike’s vibes. Plus he does not give a crap about his wife.
> Who will divorce first? Her or the grande dame?





TC1 said:


> Who is Samuel?/ Ike?



I think she might mean Chris?


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I think she might mean Chris?


Yes, I did. Thank you


----------



## sgj99

I like him BUT I wouldn’t want to be his wife.  He’s not a very involved partner, Monique seems to be the one tasked with everything related to the home and family.


----------



## lulilu

Monique has to stop wanting him to get involved and just hire more people.  It would take the pressure off of her, and hopefully she will stop being mad at him as I don't think he will change.  Professional ball players like him are used to having people to do stuff.  I am sure it doesn't occur to him.  Not saying it makes it right, but I am not sure I'd draw the line in the sand there at this point, with three little kids.


----------



## lulilu

Ashley announced that she is expecting baby #2.  Also so a photo of her little guy, and he looks a lot less like his father than he looks on the show.  Rather cute.

And she's made some public statements about her marriage being unusual.  IDK what that means.


----------



## sgj99

I am so sick of everyone being into Ashley’s marriage.  And since she is pregnant with her second child she is obviously fine with her husband.


----------



## TC1

Seems that Ashley keeps signing off on her storyline being all about her husband being labelled a creep.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Whatever works for them, but I think once Ashley has her second child she will be done with Michael.
I personally can't bear to look at him onscreen.  There is something so reptilian in his appearance, that I find physically repulsive.    I look away whenever he is onscreen.


----------



## purseinsanity

KellyObsessed said:


> Whatever works for them, but I think once Ashley has her second child she will be done with Michael.
> I personally can't bear to look at him onscreen.  There is something so reptilian in his appearance, that I find physically repulsive.    I look away whenever he is onscreen.


This is precisely why I couldn't ever marry for money.  As my mother once told me (shockingly, as she NEVER before or after spoke about sex), "You have to sleep with them.  No amount of money in the world is worth waking up next to someone you find repulsive."


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> This is precisely why I couldn't ever marry for money.  As my mother once told me (shockingly, as she NEVER before or after spoke about sex), "You have to sleep with them.  No amount of money in the world is worth waking up next to someone you find repulsive."


Ashley has more issue than marrying the old dude for money. She was looking for a father figure, imho.
I agree with @KellyObsessed that Ashley will leave the old jerk sooner than later. She is growing and she definitely can find a younger and nicer dude who would love to partner with her and her freaky tendencies.
Monique’s husband was so crude... why would he debase his wife like this in front of the camera and company?
I think Monique is so pretty and needs to realize her worth. I can’t believe that she potty trained her bird. I am impressed....


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> Ashley has more issue than marrying the old dude for money. She was looking for a father figure, imho.
> I agree with @KellyObsessed that Ashley will leave the old jerk sooner than later. She is growing and she definitely can find a younger and nicer dude who would love to partner with her and her freaky tendencies.
> Monique’s husband was so crude... why would he debase his wife like this in front of the camera and company?
> I think Monique is so pretty and needs to realize her worth. I can’t believe that she potty trained her bird. I am impressed....



Chris is all about Chris.  There was a scene last season while Monique was very pregnant and she and Chris went out to dinner.  He was complaining about the lack of sex in the marriage since she was huge. He was look forward to not the baby being born healthy but when he could resume relations with her.  That struck me as very selfish.


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone notice that Karen referred to her shoes as "Milanos" (that's what I heard anyway) when she killed the big bug with one?  I assume she meant Manolos.  But the shoes were Chanel knock offs.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Did anyone notice that Karen referred to her shoes as "Milanos" (that's what I heard anyway) when she killed the big bug with one?  I assume she meant Manolos.  But the shoes were Chanel knock offs.


LOL now I'm craving some cookies!


----------



## rockhollow

just caught up on the last few episodes.
I agree totally with you sgj99, Chris is and will aways be about 'Chris'. He was a successful ball player and is used to everyone catering to him, and was lucky enough to keep and invest his coins, so will not change. 
I am sure Monique was a good little wife and did all things for him, including having his children. She's the one who wants a different life now, and I don't think Chris is up for that.
She's lucky he lets her use money as she wants, he strikes me a liking to control all things.
Sadly, it's she that wants to change to dynamites of the relationship and he'll never go for that.
Look at him arriving at the lake house and the first thing he says is make me something to eat, no matter that she as hostess must have had a thousand things to do.
And I have no words for that disgusting, demeaning way he portrayed her in that game.

Why oh why does Bravo think we want another season of going after Micheal and his sex life. As well all have said, it Ashley is ok with their relationship, it should end there. She's having another baby with him, so she must be ok with it.
Either way, the other ladies she just leave it alone.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Well, where to begin...

Ashley and Michael - Baby number 2, post nup, open marriage is closed!  I hope.

Monique and Chris - Chris is right, his initial response that this is embarrassing, not just for him but for Monique.  Glad he knows not to engage with her in the car, just tell her they would talk more when they got home.  You can talk stuff about putting your hands on people but to do so at all, and at this moment, and to go running after Candice's car.  Ridiculous. She's too old for this.  What you did in grade school is not what you should be doing as an adult mom of 3, trying to own a business and keeping your husbands name up and not out.  If Candice being friends with Charisse bothered her so much, why not have a separate conversation about it?  Then you know where Candice stands and you can act accordingly?  Sorry I missed and didn't understand the Instagram live discussion.

Karen and BBG - Very sad to see them in the "coaching" session. She should not have thrown shade to Robyn on a snapshot of a facial expression.  Ashley will have this problem one day, just later than Karen.

Wendy - She's growing on me, slowly

Robyn - Still like her.  She's been comic relief on stuff the others are taking way too seriously.

Candice and Chris - She has some responsibility in what happened with Monique.  Two people who run their mouths too much, ugh.  That doesn't excuse Monique actually putting her hands on Candice and trying to come back for her again.

Wendy Williams on WWHL tonight - pretty tame.  

Gizelle - How could I forget!  Her dad with that hot mic moment!  He is not down for Jamal now or ever.  Did he just do a Nene?  Said he was going to the bathroom and left the whole scene? lol. I don't think Gizelle will be walking down the aisle with him so he won't have to worry about going back on his word.  It takes one cheater to know another and he can still see right through Jamal.Who know what else he hears, Atlanta is a small town like DC people talk where he thinks he's got 7 kids. Did like Gizelle's response to the question of how many kids Jamal has.


----------



## sgj99

Watching Karen and Ray is painful.  There is just such a disconnect there it’s hard to watch - two people at really different phases of life.


----------



## swags

Candiace is one of those chicks that mouths off and then cries victim. Monique overdid it sure, but Candiace started the whole thing.
Leave it to Ashley to try and make some money out of her husband being a cheater. The dude said in the first two seasons that he didn’t want more children. I’m surprised he gave in to her.
Is LaDame keeping Karen that busy and too busy for Ray?
Oh Gizelle. Dragging those kids to a restaurant they have no business owning. Can you imagine being a worker there and having to engage with the kids and crew?
The star of the show was Gizelles dad. He gets it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Materielgrrl said:


> Gizelle - How could I forget!  Her dad with that hot mic moment!  He is not down for Jamal now or ever.  Did he just do a Nene?  Said he was going to the bathroom and left the whole scene? lol. I don't think Gizelle will be walking down the aisle with him so he won't have to worry about going back on his word.  *It takes one cheater to know another and he can still see right through Jamal*.Who know what else he hears, Atlanta is a small town like DC people talk where he thinks he's got 7 kids. Did like Gizelle's response to the question of how many kids Jamal has.



Is Gizelle's dad a cheater?


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> Watching Karen and Ray is painful.  There is just such a disconnect there it’s hard to watch - two people at really different phases of life.


I'm not a huge fan of Karen's, but I felt badly for her with Ray's response.  That would have gutted me, especially to be told that while filming.  Is LaDame that big a deal to be consuming all of Karen's time?  I've personally never seen it sold anywhere.  Or is she playing victim and she really isn't paying any attention to him, like their party being all about her, and not them?


----------



## bisbee

I was shocked at Monique’s behavior.  Candiace is hardly without blame, but Monique was beyond the pale.  Who does that?  No respect for her from me at all.


----------



## TC1

Candiace was on Wendy Williams saying she pressed charges against Monique. We see this whole season unravel on TV as time goes on Candiace & Gizelle both refuse to film with her


----------



## rockhollow

I also found it hard to watch the counselling session with Ray and Karen. Sadly it looks like Ray is just done with Karen, he's ready to move to Florida and play golf.
I was surprised to see Karen revelling such personal stuff. I want to believe she's just being transparent but keep wondering if she's just looking for sympathy or securing her spot on the show.

Even though Candice was being extra mouthy towards Monique, Monique was so wrong to attack her physically. These two ladies have been at each other for awhile, but anything physical is not ok.
I also blame Giselle, she was the one that started it, she knew that bringing it up would most likely start something, which I think was her plan all along.
And even though I can't stand rich Chris, I was glad to see he wasn't there to support this behaviour from his wife.

I don't believe that Giselle will remarry Jamal - I think it's just a storyline that Giselle cooked up. She's not even getting any support from her daughters, and looks like that Dad doesn't want to play either.
I know that Jamal was a cheater, but does he really have 6 or 7 other children by an assortment of baby mamas?


----------



## TC1

Wow, this thread is dead   I just watched last weeks episode and was going to come here to say how beyond odd it was that these ladies had a dominatrix style theme party for just themselves at a hotel. Portugal night life not exciting enough to explore? LOL


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Wow, this thread is dead   I just watched last weeks episode and was going to come here to say how beyond odd it was that these ladies had a dominatrix style theme party for just themselves at a hotel. Portugal night life not exciting enough to explore? LOL



Agree.  They eat at restaurants for the most part on this trip.  And parade around in bathing suits.  Very boring.  And predictable (dominatrix party -- really?).


----------



## rockhollow

I thought I was the only one watching this lately.
Quite the change for the housewife shows, I don't know if I'd be watching all of them, but Covid is keeping me inside and home so much more.
The whole Candice sueing Monique is just so silly. Both the women were at fault here, yes, Monique should have never touched Candace.
I am glad the the bulk of the women are supporting Candace, Monique should leave the show.


----------



## rockhollow

I sure didn't like Ashley writing that character slaughter about Candice.
All the ladies have done some really questionable things on this show and then at the reunion, so I really don't think its' fair to bring this up against Candice.
Again, I think the whole assault cases are a waste of time.

That was really sly of Robin to use all the other ladies photos for her hat campaign and not the Grand Dame.  I thought her photos looked as good as all the other ladies.
I think Robyn has held a grudge against Karen for years, from when Karen would badmouth Juan and his cheating.


----------



## swags

I thought Robyn should have included Karen’s photo. I heard though none of the housewives photos are on Robyns actual website right now.


----------



## TC1

I just looked..they're all still up. LOL Robyn getting these $2 hats from China and re-selling for $29. That's a lot of hats to sell to pay off her debt


----------



## sgj99

I like Robyn but damn! how can you screw up on your taxes?  
She and Juan have no money sense.


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> I like Robyn but damn! how can you screw up on your taxes?
> She and Juan have no money sense.



I agree - and sorry I just didn't believe her (Robyn) when she tried to make it sound like it was just an oversight on her part. It was like $90K - that is quite the sum to overlook.

And also agree with TC1 - those hats just look like a cheap, regular baseball hats - not sure why they are worth $29


----------



## Materielgrrl

I've really enjoyed watching the drama this season.  Will enjoy the reunion.  

BTW Candiace finally got her $1m home, but it's not in Potomac.  It's hard to believe the house is 11K sq feet, that must include the finished basement.  I think 2k of it is the grand foyer and family room.  It's in a gated golf community in Bowie/Upper Marlboro, MD. Nice bones to work with furnishing, that kitchen, other than the industrial wine fridge, needs a BIG refresh. This kitchen should have had an industrial fridge a better gas grill top and ovens, better/thicker counter surface material, anything short of formica would be better than what is in that kitchen and butlers pantry area.  I just wouldn't pay $1m in this community when there are two other homes just as big (living space wise, same builder) that are asking $275 less and I could take that difference and fix the kitchen, flooring, and bathroom and furnish for less than $150K.  I shall enjoy seeing the progress as they film in her home.  (want to stab myself in the eyes looking at the prior owner's color scheme - Gizelle could have moved right in and not changed the drapes or paint colors).

I will not id which one of these is hers (not hard to find, can't get the actual homes below unless you access the gate, but she's already upset that a local blogger figured it out when she took a pic by the door with the house number showing), but here are the some in this community that have been for sale in the last 90 days.  All make me want to rip up my carpet upstairs, update my bathrooms and freshen up my interior paint.









						509 Stanwich Ter, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 - 6 beds/5.5 baths
					

(BRIGHT MLS) 6 beds, 5.5 baths, 4840 sq. ft. house located at 509 Stanwich Ter, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 sold for $700,000 on Sep 23, 2020. MLS# MDPG573542. Sought after colonial with over 7500 sq. ft. of finis...




					www.redfin.com
				











						13706 Mary Bowie Pkwy, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 - 4 beds/4.5 baths
					

(BRIGHT MLS) 4 beds, 4.5 baths, 5696 sq. ft. house located at 13706 Mary Bowie Pkwy, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 sold for $725,000 on Jan 14, 2021. MLS# MDPG581590. Welcome Home!!!  As you will feel as you walk in...




					www.redfin.com
				











						14615 Turner Wootton Pkwy, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 - 6 beds/5.5 baths
					

(BRIGHT MLS) 6 beds, 5.5 baths, 5127 sq. ft. house located at 14615 Turner Wootton Pkwy, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 sold for $755,000 on Dec 30, 2020. MLS# MDPG573672. *  *  * Attention  Luxury or Multigeneration...




					www.redfin.com
				











						13316 Mary Bowie Pkwy, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 - 5 beds/6.5 baths
					

(BRIGHT MLS) 5 beds, 6.5 baths, 10428 sq. ft. house located at 13316 Mary Bowie Pkwy, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 sold for $1,000,000 on Sep 21, 2020. MLS# MDPG572384. Welcome to luxurious home style living! This ...




					www.redfin.com
				











						304 Panora Way, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 - 4 beds/4.5 baths
					

(BRIGHT MLS) 4 beds, 4.5 baths, 7198 sq. ft. house located at 304 Panora Way, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 sold for $785,000 on Nov 23, 2020. MLS# MDPG578860. *  * PLEASE BE MINDFUL OF PPE PRECAUTIONS. MASKS REQUIR...




					www.redfin.com
				











						14207 Dormansville Blvd, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 - 5 beds/5 baths
					

(BRIGHT MLS) 5 beds, 4 baths, 5896 sq. ft. house located at 14207 Dormansville Blvd, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 sold for $775,000 on Oct 15, 2020. MLS# MDPG535588. Classic and Stately Colonial with 2-story marble...




					www.redfin.com
				











						14212 Dormansville Blvd, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 - 5 beds/4.5 baths
					

(BRIGHT MLS) For Sale: 5 beds, 4.5 baths ∙ 7334 sq. ft. ∙ 14212 Dormansville Blvd, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 ∙ $929,000 ∙ MLS# MDPG2054474 ∙ What A Spectacular, Sprawling Dream Home in Upper Marlboro, MD, locate...




					www.redfin.com
				




This is an 11K sq ft home 2 minutes down the same main road only $50K more (so want that elevator and the basement media room with the glass doors)









						606 Black Branch Way, Bowie, MD 20721 - 6 beds/6 baths
					

(BRIGHT MLS) 6 beds, 6 baths, 11000 sq. ft. house located at 606 Black Branch Way, Bowie, MD 20721 sold for $1,050,000 on Nov 23, 2020. MLS# MDPG578634. NO MORE SHOWINGS - SELLER IS REVIEWING OFFERS   Absolutel...




					www.redfin.com


----------



## september1985

maybe I’m in the minority here but I do not think that Candice is a victim. I think its quite disturbing and manipulative how she continues to portray this battered poor woman like she played no roll in the fight or the events leading up to it. she never takes any responsibility. I actually feel bad for Monique for allowing a spoiled brat to take her to a place where she physically assaulted someone. now she has to deal with the repercussions of her actions.

How funny when Giselle said she doesn't want to be around Monique because she has a church reputation to uphold. lol -okay like you haven't told the world Jamal is a “cheater cheater pumpkin eater.”


----------



## rockhollow

I am totally grossed out by Karen's sex life talk and then the whole bathroom scene just frightened me.
Poor ole Ray was going up those stairs as fast as he could and she was screaming at him - 
I had to look away.

Karen was just on a roll this episode - and production was right there to film it.

She sure wasn't happy to have Ashley call her and ask about lying to the ladies in Portugal.

She's been working on this 'wig line' forever and it turns out all she's doing is putting her name onto someone else's dream.

There's some kind of big drama between Karen's wig partner and Giselle.

She tried to plan to have Monique and Candice at her event at the same time.

When she couldn't lie her way out of all her tales, she just grabs Ray and leaves her own event.

You go Karen!


----------



## Heart Star

What is up with Wendy's odd, attention seeking, histrionics?
I thought it was a one-off when Ashley told them they were going to Portugal when she freaked out, but she did it again when Juan proposed to Robyn. Gizelle actually had to get Wendy to move out of the way! She looks like a complete fool. Sorry, but that woman bugs me.


----------



## lulilu

Heart Star said:


> What is up with Wendy's odd, attention seeking, histrionics?
> I thought it was a one-off when Ashley told them they were going to Portugal when she freaked out, but she did it again when Juan proposed to Robyn. Gizelle actually had to get Wendy to move out of the way! She looks like a complete fool. Sorry, but that woman bugs me.



I thought she was OTT too.  She really bugs me.  Who acts that way?  I hope she's done.  She adds nothing.


----------



## TC1

Once again Michael Darby acts a drunken fool..says things about men being "good looking" etc. fawning over Juan. Sigh will he never learn? what a sloppy mess. Ashley will be on the defense of his behavior for another reunion. Gross.
Wendy didn't really add anything to this season IMO


----------



## rockhollow

I was happy to see that Juan finally preposed the Robyn.
Big surprise that yet again Giselle was attending another function without the pastor. I was amused by Ashley giving her a hard time about the ever absent pastor.

I also didn't think Wendy was a good addition to the show. She never really seemed to fit in with the other ladies.
And she really seems to be trying to hard, all her actions seemed to be to planned, and over the top.
One example was the plastic bugs in her bed - her over the top reaction was phoney and sums her up.
The only thing I liked about her was her cute family.

As usual, I didn't believe much of anything Karen has to say. She still thinks she was the Grand Dame of the show and all she seemed to be was a phoney lier.
I really doubt she had plane troubles, she just wanted to arrive late and make a grand entrance.
And once the ladies were yet again, all trying to call her to task about her many lies, she just grabs Ray and leaves.

I wonder how Ashley will try to explain Micheal's horrible behaviour at the party. Was he jealous of Juan getting engaged and had a hissy fit?

I see from the previews there is going to be lots of screaming and yelling at the reunion.


----------



## bisbee

I, for one, am surprised Ashley is having a second child with Michael.  I would advise her to have the child and get as much as she can from Michael.  In my opinion, he brings nothing to the table other than cash and extremely poor judgement and questionable behavior.


----------



## jmaemonte

I cannot stand Michael Darby and it’s very clear why Ashley is with him $$$.


----------



## swags

I think we’ve seen enough of Michael Darby. Im not a fan of Chris Bassett but at least he stood up to Michael who of course starting screaming about the police. 
Then Candiace starts yelling again like she wants to start another fight and then cry victim. I’m over her and her awful singing.


----------



## rockhollow

oh goodness, Candice singing was terrible - but of course she'll blame it on the equipment. I was surprised that Robyn would have her singing at her event.

There seems to be no question now that Ashley is only with the old Australian for his coins and he's sperm. I can't image she's getting anything out of the relationship by those two things.
2 kids should secure her coins.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> I am totally grossed out by Karen's sex life talk and then the whole bathroom scene just frightened me.
> Poor ole Ray was going up those stairs as fast as he could and she was screaming at him -
> I had to look away.


I was truly embarrassed for them both watching that scene.  NO bath tub scene is necessary in any of these!  Why do they keep doing them??  They're always cringe worthy.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I thought she was OTT too.  She really bugs me.  Who acts that way?  I hope she's done.  She adds nothing.


Don't forget her FOUR DEGREES


----------



## lulilu

Anyone watching the reunion?  Monique is really coming for all of them.  So is Karen.  All I want is for Candiace to get dragged.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Anyone watching the reunion?  Monique is really coming for all of them.  So is Karen.  All I want is for Candiace to get dragged.


I forgot about it!  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## TC1

Monique and her binder.. Dragged Gizelle so badly, it was odd to see her have to reply. Caught using the show and Jamal red handed.
Karen and her fake Fendi "I had it altered" lol...why wouldn't you just buy the correct size? she's so full of it.


----------



## swags

I hate all the yellow outfits. Such beautiful ladies and they looked terrible for the most part.
I enjoyed Monique calling out Gizelle who for years went after the other ladies relationships. She looked truly taken by surprise and upset.
Tired of Wendy and her degrees. Nobody cares Wendy, you are a Real Housewife and now that will be what you are associated with forever.
Candiace, Ashley’s song wasn’t any worse than yours.
Both sounded like crap. Money can’t buy you class. It also can’t buy you a good singing voice.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> I hate all the yellow outfits. Such beautiful ladies and they looked terrible for the most part.
> I enjoyed Monique calling out Gizelle who for years went after the other ladies relationships. She looked truly taken by surprise and upset.
> Tired of Wendy and her degrees. Nobody cares Wendy, you are a Real Housewife and now that will be what you are associated with forever.
> Candiace, Ashley’s song wasn’t any worse than yours.
> Both sounded like crap. Money can’t buy you class. It also can’t buy you a good singing voice.




Yes, all those yellow dresses were bad - who's idea was that?
Monique looked the best - and had to laugh at her binder of shame she brought.

And I also was glad to see Giselle get grilled and called out on her lies. She was surprisingly quiet - I guess Monique had good receipts on her - yikes, the pastor just had another baby!

I hope we get to see the ladies go after Karen a bit more. We do have another 2 episodes to go.
Looks like next week with be Ashley and Micheal - something we could do without, I don't need to hear the whole Micheal and bum grabbing again.
Ashley's dress was terrible.


----------



## starrynite_87

rockhollow said:


> Yes, all those yellow dresses were bad - who's idea was that?
> Monique looked the best - and had to laugh at her binder of shame she brought.
> 
> And I also was glad to see Giselle get grilled and called out on her lies. She was surprisingly quiet - I guess Monique had good receipts on her - yikes, the pastor just had another baby!
> 
> I hope we get to see the ladies go after Karen a bit more. We do have another 2 episodes to go.
> Looks like next week with be Ashley and Micheal - something we could do without, I don't need to hear the whole Micheal and bum grabbing again.
> Ashley's dress was terrible.


Gizelle deserved that read...she’s the type of person who can dish it, but can’t take it when someone does it to her.


----------



## swags

I’ve been Team Monique this whole time but I have to say I’m disappointed that she still shows no remorse for the fight. Like Andy said it’s been a year. I don’t buy Candiace being as traumatized as she claims but I do think after viewing this season, Monique would admit she went too far.

Hope Mrs Butt Grabber is done after this season. She keeps making excuses for Michaels poor behavior.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I’ve been Team Monique this whole time but I have to say I’m disappointed that she still shows no remorse for the fight. Like Andy said it’s been a year. I don’t buy Candiace being as traumatized as she claims but I do think after viewing this season, Monique would admit she went too far.
> 
> Hope Mrs Butt Grabber is done after this season. She keeps making excuses for Michaels poor behavior.


ITA.  I don't find getting physical appropriate, but Candiace and her stupid mouth was asking for it at some point.  I agree though, at some point Monique should admit she was wrong.  On the other hand, I don't buy getting your hair pulled causes PTSD either.  How sheltered have you been to claim getting your hair pulled traumatized you for life?  Put-leeze!  My sister and I would pull each other's hair in fights as children.  Candiace is milking this for all she's got.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm not on either side as I see them both at fault. 
Agree purseinsanlity, Candiace is milking this for all she's got, but also that she was traumatized from this, and if Monique had just apologized and acted remorseful things would have gone better.
Candice could have still moaned and groaned about it but it wouldn't have been at this level.
Candiace better start selling those folded tear catchers.
And agreed with Andy, Monique was hard as nails thought out the whole rehash of the fight.
Ice Princess.
I am not looking forward to Big Chris coming out next week.

I see they are going make up watch 90 minutes.
Big finish for Potomac =.


----------



## lulilu

Candiace is jealous of Monique and her 4 homes.  She was a share of Chris's coins.

I read on twitter that all of the HWs had their contracts renewed.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> Candiace is jealous of Monique and her 4 homes.  She was a share of Chris's coins.
> 
> I read on twitter that all of the HWs had their contracts renewed.


 

I think this is Potomac's most watched season.
And their seems to be lots of unfinished issues amongst the ladies, so good fodder for next year.
If they had got rid of Monique, they would also have to turf out Candiace too, and that would leave a bit gap.
I hope we get to see Robyn's wedding.

The only one I would have been happy to see leave is Ashley. We, the general public would be happy to never see rat-faced Micheal ever again, but Bravo will force him onto us again.


----------



## lulilu

lulilu said:


> Candiace is jealous of Monique and her 4 homes.  She was a share of Chris's coins.
> 
> I read on twitter that all of the HWs had their contracts renewed.



I meant Candiace "wants" some of Chris's coins (hope that was clear).


----------



## bisbee

I like Ashley, but done with Michael...I almost hope she has the second baby and kicks him to the curb.

Candiace is milking the incident for all it is worth...never liked her.  She is a spoiled brat.  BUT...I think Monique is a fighter and really rough underneath that facade of wealth that is provided by her husband.  No excuses for her behavior...none.


----------



## TC1

Monique announced she's not returning. Not surprised.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Monique announced she's not returning. Not surprised.


Wonder if she was fired, or she decided to leave on her own in case she wasn't asked back?  Not sure if it's true or not, but she claimed on the reunion she doesn't need the money.  I don't know why anyone in a happy marriage would ever do any of these shows, TBH.


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> Wonder if she was fired, or she decided to leave on her own in case she wasn't asked back?  Not sure if it's true or not, but she claimed on the reunion she doesn't need the money.  I don't know why anyone in a happy marriage would ever do any of these shows, TBH.


I think that she had lived in Chris' shadow a long time..didn't get any appreciation from his family/mom for being a supportive NFL wife. This was her way of having the spotlight for awhile. The first time we saw her she couldn't wait to tell Gizelle she had 4 homes


----------



## swags

I’ll miss Monique and Chris. They had the Real HousewIves lifestyle unlike Gizelle, Candiace, and Ashley. I guess Ashleys husband has money but he’s got that unattractive bachelor condo that doesn’t fit a family with young children.  Candiace  bought a big house to front like they are rich next season even though neither her nor her husband work outside of the show. Gizelles story was the fakest thing walking!


----------



## lucydee

TC1 said:


> Monique announced she's not returning. Not surprised.


Bye Girl!


----------



## rockhollow

I wonder how much Big Chris didn't want Monique to come back and that influenced her decision. He seems to have a real hate on for some of the other ladies. He was sure aggressive on the reunion, I didn't like that at all. 

The worst thing about Monique leaving is that Candiace will view this as a victory for her and make her even more intolerable.


----------



## TC1

This show needs a cast refresher. No more Candiace or creepy Michael Darby..


----------



## Materielgrrl

Monique never went on this show for the money, it was for the same attention everyone else is seeking that gets on these shows.

Whatever it is she thinks she has gained that is enough to walk away, she'll be back for in a year or two.  

All this discussion around the fight and the 2 year old rumor, made us all look away from Monique's real storyline which revolved around her issues with Chris.  Chris solves the problems Monique presents to him with money, money, and physical protection.  No one asked about this because all the other stuff just overshadowed it.  I thought the producers asking during the season her about the rumors she wouldn't comment on might have been part of her scenes and discussions with Chris.  I think Monique is more pressed about her BFF turning on her.  We didn't get the story behind why she got T'Challa, she said it was a long complicated story.  Remember the saying, "Want a friend in this town? Get a dog."  She got a bird but doesn't have her BFF anymore.  Seems like she's (Gigi) having deeper relationship discussions with Chris than Monique knows how to have.  

Nice distraction tactic, bop runny mouth Candiace, misdirect your anger in her direction.  Maybe she didn't think she would be taken off the filming, like she would be able to work all this out that we saw in the reunion in her storyline episodes (that didn't happen) without having to talk about the actual rumors. If she had tried to apologize earlier she might have had a better contract and relationship with Bravo/Andy, but she just dug in with her stans until almost until the end with that indirect apology (and Candiace's indirect response non-apology for running her mouth).

Someone will step in to take Monique's place next season.  Monique can work on her marriage and her improving her business plan/model.  Maybe one or both will succeed on, or visibly fail no matter how much money you throw into it.

i would love to have crazy Katie back, but happy for her that she's closer to her kids.


----------



## TC1

Someone who names their business "not for lazy moms" clearly knows nothing about branding. Least of all, herself on this show.


----------



## DrDior

Unh ... anger management tips? mmmkay.


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> *Wonder if she was fired*, or she decided to leave on her own in case she wasn't asked back?  Not sure if it's true or not, but she claimed on the reunion she doesn't need the money.  I don't know why anyone in a happy marriage would ever do any of these shows, TBH.



All of the women got renewal letters, before Monique quit.


----------



## swags

People are speculating that after part 3 aired showing Chris in a bad light, he pulled her from the show. I think it’s better to put your family first. The show is hard on relationship.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> People are speculating that after part 3 aired showing Chris in a bad light, he pulled her from the show. I think it’s better to put your family first. *The show is hard on relationship*.


For sure.  I've lost count of how many couples divorced after being on one of these franchises!


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, BigChris did not seem happy.

I wonder if we'll see the renewal of Karen and Uncle Ben - funny even Andy was saying it was the kiss of death on housewife shows.

bet Wendy was happy for a renewal, she was quite thirsty this season.

They'll have to bring on a friend for Karen, she's in the outs with all the other ladies without Monique.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Someone who names their business "not for lazy moms" clearly knows nothing about branding. Least of all, herself on this show.


That name is just terrible. I‘m not in marketing but I can think of several better names. Even calling it MoMo for More Monique would be better than Not for Lazy Moms.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> That name is just terrible. I‘m not in marketing but I can think of several better names. Even calling it MoMo for More Monique would be better than Not for Lazy Moms.


or how about "essential oil & podcast nonsense"


----------



## purseinsanity

These housewives' business names crack me up.  Bethenny Frankel was genius, but Monique's is awful, as is Brooks Marks "athleisure" on RHOSLC.  I loved the poster who said he should call it "BM".


----------



## Materielgrrl

Anyone, want to comment on Monique's video?  Anyone?  

It would have been better without her in it.  Looks like it was shot in a room on a set made up of a podium, rug, nicknacks, and surrounded by curtains on a rack. Maybe that is what restricted the choreographed dance moves.  But I could only watch the 20 seconds I saw on twitter.

The "ego" has landed...

She looks like a court jester in this costume.



Still think this is all a distraction and hasn't solved the problems between her and Chris. 

I saw her talk about being booked in a different hotel from the rest of the cast, checking in and realizing it when Karen called to meet up.  She was told it was because the hotel they were in wouldn't take birds overnight. She moved herself over there anyway.

An exciting part of negotiating is working on alternatives to what might be the optimal result and knowing if you get either of your two desired options, you win even if others around you don't realize it. Maybe Bravo is in a position to win/win on this.  Contracts went out, I would bet Monique had a friend role, and Bravo put their bets down that if she took it, they would control with whom and how much she would film. But I would bet they were already working on getting a new housewife who would have had a primary role, with or without Mo in the background.  I don't know who this person is, but it's already been quietly in the works.


----------



## swags

I never care for these housewives songs or videos.  I don’t follow them on social media either but I did read that they booked Monique in a different hotel. Even though they didn’t formally demote her, she was absent from more than one episode. Monique would have been better off if she had flipped the table that was in between them at the winery instead of grabbing Candiace by the hair and hitting her.


----------



## rockhollow

Because there was so much animosity between Monique and some of the other ladies, I think that was a good idea to book them in separate hotels. Why chance them fighting in the hallways if they met - there are other guests besides them. And sadly we have in all the housewife shows, seen fighting in hotel hallways amongst the ladies, and it's rude to other guests.


----------



## purseinsanity

RHOP's Ashley Darby Gives Birth to 2nd Child With Husband Michael: Pic
					

‘Real Housewives of Potomac’ star Ashley Darby has given birth to her and husband Michael Darby’s second child together — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## Materielgrrl

I said what I said! actually I just typed a good guess a couple of posts up.

….new girl.  July 11th

Mo who?


----------



## swags

Did anyone watch the new season last night? 
I thought Wendy looked great and her family is adorable. She didn’t talk about her degrees just her new boobs. 
I liked Candiaces new house and thought her bonus kids were really sweet.
The new housewife has that artificial look and wasn’t sure how old she is.
Ashley is still pushing Michael as a great family man but he was sitting there looking like he wished he was out grabbing butts.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Did anyone watch the new season last night?
> I thought Wendy looked great and her family is adorable. She didn’t talk about her degrees just her new boobs.
> I liked Candiaces new house and thought her bonus kids were really sweet.
> The new housewife has that artificial look and wasn’t sure how old she is.
> Ashley is still pushing Michael as a great family man but he was sitting there looking like he wished he was out grabbing butts.


Wendy is a lot more enjoyable talking about her boobs.  But I don’t understand how she can be taken seriously as a professor or a political commentator by signing up for a reality show.  I know it would be hard for me if I was in her class.


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> Wendy is a lot more enjoyable talking about her boobs.  But I don’t understand how she can be taken seriously as a professor or a political commentator by signing up for a reality show.  I know it would be hard for me if I was in her class.


Is she tenured?
Her body looks great but what she really needed  to fix was her hairline.
This season is coming out hot.
So Karen and Giselle are going to go at it?
The new woman said her clitoris was fixed???? 
Whatever, I have heard it all.
Robyn sleeping so much sounds like she might have issues.
And her husband does not need to shame her.
Does anyone even live close to Potomac at this point?


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> Is she tenured?
> Her body looks great but what she really needed  to fix was her hairline.
> This season is coming out hot.
> So Karen and Giselle are going to go at it?
> The new woman said her clitoris was fixed????
> Whatever, I have heard it all.
> Robyn sleeping so much sounds like she might have issues.
> And her husband does not need to shame her.
> Does anyone even live close to Potomac at this point?



I was surprise how Juan spoke to Robyn.  It wasn’t “what can I do to help you?”  Or “maybe your depressed and let’s get you some help.”  It was all about him:  “I don’t like that”. And more “I don’t like that either.” What a selfish man!  She has stood by him through infidelity, bankruptcy (his), and unemployment but he can’t be there for her when needs him.


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> I was surprise how Juan spoke to Robyn.  It wasn’t “what can I do to help you?”  Or “maybe your depressed and let’s get you some help.”  It was all about him:  “I don’t like that”. And more “I don’t like that either.” What a selfish man!  She has stood by him through infidelity, bankruptcy (his), and unemployment but he can’t be there for her when needs him.


Yep he is douchy, imo.
And all that talk about having many more daughters….
Whatever. 
And they are still not married


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> Yep he is douchy, imo.
> And all that talk about having many more daughters….
> Whatever.
> And they are still not married


And aren’t they in their mid to late 40’s?  Biologically they probably can but do you really want a teenager when you’re in your 60’s?


----------



## limom

That pandemic drove them even nuttier…


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> And aren’t they in their mid to late 40’s?  Biologically they probably can but do you really want a teenager when you’re in your 60’s?


I think she said she is 41.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, so far, I am glad to see Potomac come back. But it's only the first episode, so we'll have to see.

Giselle is coming full bore for Karen this season. There must have been lots of bad blood between them during the off season.
So Giselle is finished with the pastor. I don't really think anyone believed they were together, she was just looking for a storyline. I image this is one of the disputes between her and Karen, and Karen will be using it all season.

We are sure seeing a different Wendy from last season. I don't know if it will last, we'll have to see.
I was kind of creeped out at her big new body revel - and those boob cupcakes were a big no for me.
I guess Wendy wanted to get her body changes out there before anyone could gossip about it.

Not sure about the new lady. But I did chuckle at her liking Giselle. Karen is not going to like that!

Didn't like anything about Ashley. I thought she had left that creep?


----------



## lulilu

Those boobs are going to be on display all season.  Sigh.  When the doc was examining her he was looking at her tummy (she supposedly had a tummy tuck).  Laughing at her denials.  I am done with the discussion about them though, even though it is incrementally better that hearing about her degrees.

Shaking my head at Candyass's new house (10K sf -- naw) that I'd love to know how she can afford, and Robin building a new house but no time to get married?  yikes.

These women are messy.


----------



## limom

Giselle has a history of coming for married women. What does she care about other people’s situation?
As far as Karen, she had her issues with Ray but they have decided to stick together for the long run.
I never forgot how cruel the crew was with Karen when she had just lost her parents.
Trashy people.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Those boobs are going to be on display all season.  Sigh.  When the doc was examining her he was looking at her tummy (she supposedly had a tummy tuck).  Laughing at her denials.  I am done with the discussion about them though, even though it is incrementally better that hearing about her degrees.
> 
> Shaking my head at Candyass's new house (10K sf -- naw) that I'd love to know how she can afford, and Robin building a new house but no time to get married?  yikes.
> 
> These women are messy.


Candiace getting a huge house in the middle of nowhere…It is closer to PA than DC..
 At least, they had some space during the pandemic.
Why did she settle with that dude and his baby mamas?
She is youngish, child free and is educated, there are many men in DC who would have loved to date her….
Apparently, there are going to be rumors about Wendy and her husband‘s infidelities… brought to us by Gisele…


----------



## TC1

Wendy not admitting to having her butt done, then the side by side photo goes up   I love the editing.


----------



## lulilu

Candiace is too crazy to land a normal successful man.


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> Is she tenured?
> Her body looks great but what she really needed  to fix was her hairline.
> This season is coming out hot.
> So Karen and Giselle are going to go at it?
> The new woman said her clitoris was fixed????
> Whatever, I have heard it all.
> Robyn sleeping so much sounds like she might have issues.
> And her husband does not need to shame her.
> *Does anyone even live close to Potomac at this point?*


 This should be the “Real Housewives of the DMV”


----------



## Materielgrrl

limom said:


> Candiace getting a huge house in the middle of nowhere…It is closer to PA than DC..
> At least, they had some space during the pandemic.
> Why did she settle with that dude and his baby mamas?
> She is youngish, child free and is educated, there are many men in DC who would have loved to date her….
> Apparently, there are going to be rumors about Wendy and her husband‘s infidelities… brought to us by Gisele…




I posted Candiace's home on Redfin back in the winter. @ 1/3 of that 11K sq feet is in the basement (which is finished usable space for Chris).  It does look better than when the previous owner painted and styled it (more Gizelle's style and color scheme).  She literally lives 1/8 mile from me in a gated community in the largest house in that community, but not the most expensive in the neighborhoods right in that vicinity.  It's not the middle of nowhere.  12 minutes to Annapolis, 30 min to Bmore.  5 minutes/miles to the beltway.  I'm 19 miles from my work in DC.

Wendy probably lives closer to PA, I'm surprised she moved that far out when she bought her home and sold her really nice town home in Laurel before joining the show. It would have made sense when she was driving to JH.  Don't know where Eddie practices law.


----------



## limom

Materielgrrl said:


> I posted Candiace's home on Redfin back in the winter. @ 1/3 of that 11K sq feet is in the basement (which is finished usable space for Chris).  It does look better than when the previous owner painted and styled it (more Gizelle's style and color scheme).  She literally lives 1/8 mile from me in a gated community in the largest house in that community, but not the most expensive in the neighborhoods right in that vicinity.  It's not the middle of nowhere.  12 minutes to Annapolis, 30 min to Bmore.  5 minutes/miles to the beltway.  I'm 19 miles from my work in DC.
> 
> Wendy probably lives closer to PA, I'm surprised she moved that far out when she bought her home and sold her really nice town home in Laurel before joining the show. It would have made sense when she was driving to JH.  Don't know where Eddie practices law.


Oh Candiace lives in PG county, then?
My mistake…
I would prefer to live at Giselle’s. But then  I did commute and took the metro.
Those women obviously do not have those silly issues…
How are the taxes and school district by Wendy?
This might be what prompted them to move so far….


----------



## limom

I need to stay off.. and work  
Anyways, here is Candiace new house








						13316 Mary Bowie Pkwy, Upper Marlboro, MD 20774 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $1,000,000. 13316 Mary Bowie Pkwy, Upper Marlboro, MD is a single family home that contains 10,428 sq ft and was built in 2015. It contains 5 bedrooms and 7 bathrooms.    The Zestimate for this house is $1,157,200, which has decreased by $15,000 in the last 30 days. The...




					www.zillow.com


----------



## lulilu

These box mc mansions do nothing for me.  So similar.  Not attractive at all inside.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> These box mc mansions do nothing for me.  So similar.  Not attractive at all inside.


Same here. The confused architecture and the lack of landscaping is a turn off. But it is over 10k feet.
So it is about $100/foot. 
I prefer older neighborhoods, closer to something…
I like Giselle’s. It is way smaller but the neighborhood is so much nicer, imo.
Or Ashley’s apartment. Nice convenient and safe.


----------



## limom




----------



## Materielgrrl

Yep, it's kind of what you get from the 80's onward around here. Center hall colonials.  Candiace's home is custom, it's not one of the builders who built the other homes in that community. The other homes on the street are maybe 9K sq ft total, including the basement.

But, it's all about what you do with the series of boxes you've been given around here to make a home.  Fantastic staircase. I love the brick and stone front, not common around here.  No crown molding (doesn't have to be in all the spaces but in some parts of the home it helps).  The kitchen is large but the appliances are not what I would see in a $1m home here even in PG.  Obviously Chris can cook with them, but they are basic.  The granite could have been a better thicker grade or different stone and not the 2 tier counter and bar. She still has those ugly blinds that i don't understand. And yes, better landscaping. But you learn all of that in time, or you don't. 

If I were to guess where Wendy lives, maybe Reisterstown or Finksburg MD. there are some developments out there with similar homes recently for sale.  I would guess Robin and Juan are moving to maybe Lithicum or Catonsville.  Again close to Coppin State, and probably why she was "early" to Wendy's house which would be another 25 minutes up the main road maybe 30 minutes from her current home.

ETA - With Mia living in the inner harbor it shouldn't be renamed RHODC, but RHOB.  And I'm guessing she lives in one of the baltimore  mansions you can get for a good price, lots of character and detail in a huge real mansion.


----------



## Tivo

lulilu said:


> These box mc mansions do nothing for me.  So similar.  Not attractive at all inside.


I agree. Not loving the style or aesthetic. It seems like it’s a big house for the sake of being big. And the siding…


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


>



Wendy with the hard, surgery look


----------



## TC1

Someone posted a screenshot of a PPP loan that Robyn Dixon got during covid. Girrrllll, your crap hats from a cash and carry outlet are not a business where your payroll loan as the only employee needs to be over 20 grand  
Also, nah to that Wendy pic with the mega "tweaks" and filters.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I just started watching Potomac as I’ve heard it’s the best and the premiere was on YouTube in my country.
I can’t get over the fact that Yertle the Turtle cheated on his pretty wife Ashley!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Tivo said:


> I agree. Not loving the style or aesthetic. It seems like it’s a big house for the sake of being big. And the siding…


The other thing they never tell you about these McMansions is how dark they are. My family went to look around a development and we were amazed by  how many windowless rooms there were and weird jutting bars and stuff. They may have size but some of them lack a bit of style.


----------



## limom

jelliedfeels said:


> The other thing they never tell you about these McMansions is how dark they are. My family went to look around a development and we were amazed by  how many windowless rooms there were and weird jutting bars and stuff. They may have size but some of them lack a bit of style.


Where I live those houses are over 2 million with minimum  40 k in taxes, plus cooling and heat.
And since everyone has a pool and acreage, you have to pony up for pool people and landscapers…
And furnish all of that and get it clean? Nope.
Plus people want to keep up with the Jones, they are constantly renovating and redecorating. It is insane.
I live on the poor people street with tiny houses…  
Everybody is old and once the people move, a mac mansion is built.
One is a replica of a Marriott. So tacky.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Just watched Gizelle on WWHL.  She looks fantastic in that dress.  I know she's doing one of the weight loss brands, but I think she may have helped herself to some "tweaks".  Karen has made some comments about the shape of her legs, mainly the cellulose she retains around her ankles and knees.  I saw none of that in that short dress this evening.

I know everyone thinks Karen read and walked all over Gizelle at that dinner, but it sounded like some funny nonsense/gibberish.  She didn't have to come for (the) Hampton University!

Mia seems ditzy, successfully ditzy, and she's cued in on Wendy's character flaws.

Still here for it.

Oh, and I don't understand Gizelle's addition.  I thought she was going to add a whole second story.  Maybe she could only do that, but it's a mess from the front view.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


>



Sigh.  Wendy, you're educated (as you've drilled into us multiple times) so why do you have to go post thirsty pics?  I don't need details about your Brazilian!


----------



## limom

Ladies, if you can’t find a man, head to the Stripclub.
I think Mia was gorgeous as a young woman, I don’t get why she pumped up her face.
Her appartement is beautiful, I love the view and Baltimore.
Karen is a liar for no reason at all.
Sing-Sing is a prison for men. How and why would Gisele be there?
Gisele is fronting Nutri system. She is full of crap. That food is DISGUSTING. I lost weight while on that system because it was uneatable.
How would she have made her legs skinnier?
I am all ears


----------



## swags

Gizelle and Robyn need to get their butts to whatever cast get togethers there are because they are getting boring on their own. Plus they need to pay for their homes. 
Please. Please let Ashley stop discussing providing holes for Michael. Her mom seemed to approve but it’s not something viewers need to hear.


----------



## limom

Ashley has to earn that bearding check somehow..
Is her mother still supported by Micheal too?
And baby Dean is an excellent judge of character not Mia


----------



## TC1

Mia is NOT 36 years old   when you lie about your age so much you get it wrong 3 times in one sitting?? "I had to check my drivers license" mmhmmm


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Mia is NOT 36 years old   when you lie about your age so much you get it wrong 3 times in one sitting?? "I had to check my drivers license" mmhmmm


You don’t have to look at your license to check your age?


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> You don’t have to look at your license to check your age?


No ma'am!


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


>



Once again, if you want to be taken serious as a university professor, a political commentator or a public speaker you can’t post photos of yourself like this on social media.  Take the photos, share with your husband, family and friends.  But not your professional colleagues or clients who can see anything on social media.

As a former teacher the district Legal Dept would come to a faculty meeting once a year to speak to us primarily about what not to post on social media.  A lot of government agencies hold their employees to this standard too (since they are paid by taxpayers).  I’m sure there are other professions that have these standards as well such as a morality clause in their contract.


----------



## swags

I think Wendy’s Bravo job is more important to her than being a professor. Boobs, butt and a candle company. She’s full on housewife now.


----------



## TC1

I was just gonna say! but, but, but what about her new business?? she needs 20K more to invest in her candle company you guys!!
She only has until Dec to pay for her moms boob job!!


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, to what has been said. Really, Dr Wendy you want to change careers from Professor to a candle business? And you need money to start up? Doesn't really sound like a good career choice.
We are seeing a bit more of the old Dr Wendy this week, her and Mia were going at it at the luncheon, shouting and finger waving.
Not feeling good about Mia, I don't know if she's here to fit in, or stir the ladies up.

I am surprised to see how friendly Wendy and Karen are now - quite a change from last season when there was a lot of dislike between them.

And poor Ray, why does Karen keep calling him and making him dash to her - I kept laughing about him going all the way to the  bedroom just to help her make the bed. That's a lot of stairs to climb for the old boy.

I found the love lunch strange.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> Yes, to what has been said. Really, Dr Wendy you want to change careers from Professor to a candle business? And you need money to start up? Doesn't really sound like a good career choice.
> We are seeing a bit more of the old Dr Wendy this week, her and Mia were going at it at the luncheon, shouting and finger waving.
> Not feeling good about Mia, I don't know if she's here to fit in, or stir the ladies up.
> 
> I am surprised to see how friendly Wendy and Karen are now - quite a change from last season when there was a lot of dislike between them.
> 
> And poor Ray, why does Karen keep calling him and making him dash to her - I kept laughing about him going all the way to the  bedroom just to help her make the bed. That's a lot of stairs to climb for the old boy.
> 
> I found the love lunch strange.


I read that Wendy felt set up by someone against Karen last season. I am guessing it was Gizelle.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Ladies, if you can’t find a man, head to the Stripclub.
> I think Mia was gorgeous as a young woman, I don’t get why she pumped up her face.
> Her appartement is beautiful, I love the view and Baltimore.
> Karen is a liar for no reason at all.
> Sing-Sing is a prison for men. How and why would Gisele be there?
> Gisele is fronting *Nutri system*. She is full of crap. That food is DISGUSTING. *I lost weight while on that system because it was uneatable.*
> How would she have made her legs skinnier?
> I am all ears


ITA!  The food was so awful that I finally gave it away and figured I'd just die plump and happy with a full stomach!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Gizelle - diet exercise and either cool sculpt or lipo around her knees and ankles, maybe while doing the same for her mid section which was also snatched in that tight dress.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Hmm Karen said stuff about Wendy last season.  i don't know her and I'm not impressed.  Did Karen have a barrier in asking for a sit down w Wendy?  But okay, they are allies now.


----------



## meluvs2shop

So much to say but I will start with the adorable pregnant woman and her husband seem off to me. Are they really in love? I’m very new to watching the series and I’m not sure I want to go all the way to the beginning. And _he cheated_ on her?!


----------



## rockhollow

meluvs2shop said:


> So much to say but I will start with the adorable pregnant woman and her husband seem off to me. Are they really in love? I’m very new to watching the series and I’m not sure I want to go all the way to the beginning. *And he cheated on her?!*



Apparently he cheated often on her thought out the marriage, and she keeps forgiving him.
She (Ashley) has had a tough go with her cheater husband, but always seem to have excuses for his wondering eye.


----------



## limom

And He gets handsy with males…


----------



## rockhollow

At least this week, Karen doesn't make poor ole Ray run up and down the stairs, but does make him the assistant to set up her podcast or Instagram (it was never clear exactly what she was doing - some kind of promotion for her wigs)
And did at least allow him to sit down finally.  

I was glad that Candice did not just forgive her for last season. Again, typical Karen, she just rambled on and never made any sense about her actions, hoping to throw Candice off, but it didn't work.
No fan of Candice, but she's smart not to trust Karen - we all know how Karen plays.

Still not really liking anything about Mia - well I do like her hassling Zen Wen. They both do a lot of flapping with their hands - amusing that they had to sit side by side on the couch at the pamper party for Ashley.
I was kind of surprised to hear Mia telling about the strip club/gentleman's club. 
At first I thought she was maybe trying to just get her past out to the ladies, but I think she was bragging about it - but I image we'll be hearing about it all season - the ladies will bring this up again.


----------



## swags

I don’t want to hear anymore discussion about Mias reconstruction. I  think she’s full of crap and only sharing what she thinks she has to. Oddly though, I find her husband likable.
Was Juan leaving for work and that was why he needed to wake Robyn when he could have got the boys up? I don’t think his request was outrageous if he was on his way out. 
It seemed like Robyn went to work to get away from the kids rather than fill hat orders that needed shipped.
Zen Wen must have went to an acting coach or publicist type of person to help her reinvent herself after being called boring last season. The candles don’t make sense. Thats for a housewife who doesn’t have a job. She has a good job and I think the candle market is saturated.
Chris needs a career. It’s not a good look to be a husbandger.


----------



## rockhollow

6^^^
It's such a turn around for Zen Wen to now want a career making candles. What happened to all that talk about how educated she was?
I always buy my candles at a place like Winner's where there are so many fancy names candles at bargain prices. There are just too many candle makers.
I  can't remember what the husband does for work? Is it enough to support the family if Zen Wen doesn't work?

And I liked how salty Candice's mom was when hearing that Chris was going to be her manager. 
I agree, Chris needs his own career.
Candice doesn't seem to be warming to the having kids, so no need of a house husband.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> 6^^^
> It's such a turn around for Zen Wen to now want a career making candles. What happened to all that talk about how educated she was?
> I always buy my candles at a place like Winner's where there are so many fancy names candles at bargain prices. There are just too many candle makers.
> I  can't remember what the husband does for work? Is it enough to support the family if Zen Wen doesn't work?
> 
> And I liked how salty Candice's mom was when hearing that Chris was going to be her manager.
> I agree, Chris needs his own career.
> Candice doesn't seem to be warming to the having kids, so no need of a house husband.



Yes, discounted candles are easy to find. I’ve gotten some nice ones at HomeGoods. I also seem to receive a lot at Christmas from Bath and Body. Unless Wendy does something unique I don’t see it being lucrative. Unless someone wants her to be the face for a line already in the works. 
Her husband is an attorney with a lot of degrees himself. Im not sure of his actual job right now but i think he does well.
I think its fine if Candiace doesn’t rush motherhood. They may have enough going on with his children. I may be in the minority but I kind of like Dorothy. She doesn’t sugar coat.


----------



## TC1

Zen Wen wanted to use her housewife time to promote her candle brand, thinking that would help. LOL no girl, La Dame fragrance is an example of this..it's in the freebee bin at most places and in the fab-fit-fun boxes


----------



## rockhollow

Yikes!


----------



## DrDior

This reminds me of the old saying, “ten pounds of potatoes in a five pound sack.”


----------



## lulilu

DrDior said:


> This reminds me of the old saying, “ten pounds of potatoes in a five pound sack.”


This woman is out of control.  Who wants to look at that.


----------



## swags

She bought new boobs she should buy the right sized tops to showcase them. She looked ridiculous for a dinner out with the ladies.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Yikes!
> View attachment 5166599
> View attachment 5166600


Is she going for the professor by day/stripper by night look?


----------



## september1985

I like that Wendy stood up to Giselle by telling her you don’t define my sexy I do.


----------



## purseinsanity

Why is candle making such a big deal with the housewives??  First Jimbo and Meghan in OC, then Tiffany Moon in Dallas, now ZenWen.  Are candles that lucrative??


----------



## Materielgrrl

Wendy thinks her husband looks like Idris and therefore Gizelle wants her husband!  I'm sorry Gizelle and Ashley were messy, but Wendy's reaction is just way overdone.

Tell us to you like to use your words without telling us...

Eddie is not unattractive but he IS NOT Idris Elba.

But okay let's see where all this petty messiness goes with alliances this season.  Will Wendy run out of comebacks...

ETA - Karen poured into Wendy, oh the 

Does anyone really think Gizelle having a man would make her less messy?  Wendy did not hit low when she brought up Pastor Bryant's randy ways, but she went too far in saying the girls shouldn't be around their father because he was a lousy husband. Makes me think she told Eddie if he ever cheated he would never see their kids again.  But, that's not how it works.


----------



## purseinsanity

Materielgrrl said:


> Wendy thinks her husband looks like Idris and therefore Gizelle wants her husband!  I'm sorry Gizelle and Ashley were messy, but Wendy's reaction is just way overdone.
> 
> Tell us to you like to use your words without telling us...
> 
> Eddie is not unattractive but he IS NOT Idris Elba.
> 
> But okay let's see where all this petty messiness goes with alliances this season.  Will Wendy run out of comebacks...
> 
> ETA - Karen poured into Wendy, oh the
> 
> Does anyone really think Gizelle having a man would make her less messy?  Wendy did not hit low when she brought up Pastor Bryant's randy ways, but she went too far in saying the girls shouldn't be around their father because he was a lousy husband. Makes me think she told Eddie if he ever cheated he would never see their kids again.  But, that's not how it works.


I haven't watched tonight's episode yet, but ITA, Eddie seems like a nice man (so far, not counting the rumors) and is fairly good looking, but looks like Idris Elba?!!?  Wendy, you may need eye surgery next!   
And yes, not cool.  Lousy husband does not necessarily mean lousy father.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Yikes!
> View attachment 5166599
> View attachment 5166600


Just looking back at these pictures makes my boobs hurt!  That looks so uncomfortable.  They're squeezed in so hard, I'm worried the silicone will burst out!


----------



## swags

Materielgrrl said:


> Wendy thinks her husband looks like Idris and therefore Gizelle wants her husband!  I'm sorry Gizelle and Ashley were messy, but Wendy's reaction is just way overdone.
> 
> Tell us to you like to use your words without telling us...
> 
> Eddie is not unattractive but he IS NOT Idris Elba.
> 
> But okay let's see where all this petty messiness goes with alliances this season.  Will Wendy run out of comebacks...
> 
> ETA - Karen poured into Wendy, oh the
> 
> Does anyone really think Gizelle having a man would make her less messy?  Wendy did not hit low when she brought up Pastor Bryant's randy ways, but she went too far in saying the girls shouldn't be around their father because he was a lousy husband. Makes me think she told Eddie if he ever cheated he would never see their kids again.  But, that's not how it works.


I thought Wendy did pretty good considering Ashley was brought in simply to bring up the Eddie rumors. Nobody wants marriage empathy or advice from Ashley. 
I didn’t mind Wendy going off on Gizelle. Yes Eddie is cute but Idris is a quite a stretch. I didn’t think much of Wendy mentioning Jamal being around the daughters because the daughters don’t seem to like him all that much either. They know he cheated on their mom, he doesn’t live near them.....etc  
My favorite was Karen’s silent co-sign while Wendy went off on Gizelle.
Oh and Mias description of her job. She worked in a high end elegant restaurant where you could remove your clothes if you wanted extra dollars?


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> I haven't watched tonight's episode yet, but ITA, Eddie seems like a nice man (so far, not counting the rumors) and is fairly good looking, but looks like Idris Elba?!!?  Wendy, you may need eye surgery next!
> And yes, not cool.  Lousy husband does not necessarily mean lousy father.


You know how they say "beauty is in the eye of the beholder?"  lol   (I totally love Idris.)


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> Just looking back at these pictures makes my boobs hurt!  That looks so uncomfortable.  They're squeezed in so hard, I'm worried the silicone will burst out!


I think this was the worst top I've seen.  Ouch is right!  And so unattractive!


----------



## bisbee

Wendy was (and has been) over the top since her surgery.  That top squishing her new boobs was NOT attractive, neither was the g-string bodysuit under the pants.  She went off on Ashley as if Ashley put those articles in the gossip rags when Ashley was just telling her that the ladies didn’t believe the rumors.  And saying that because one of the women likes Idris that she wants Eddie is ludicrous.  Wendy is off the rails…something else is going on…I agree with Gizelle.  The icing on the cake was ZenWen going off on Robin…I didn’t understand that at all.


----------



## rockhollow

What I don't like about Giselle is that she really likes to call the other ladies out about not being open, but whenever any question is asked about her life, she completely shut down - and that's not really fair when she expects the other ladies to discuss their life.
I don't except her and Karen to make up, but she should be open with the other ladies.

We didn't see much of Zen Wen this trip. As much as I wasn't that fond of Professor Wen, this new Sex Wen is very unlikeable.

I was impressed with how many ladies participated in the water aerobics, I didn't think they'd get into the pool.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Is it just me or does it feel like Candice is trying to push Ashley out? (Like of the friends/show/etc)


----------



## lulilu

Candiace loathes Ashley.  That wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## swags

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like Candice is trying to push Ashley out? (Like of the friends/show/etc)


I would like Candiace to succeed. I am sick of the scenes of Ashley at home with poopy diapers and Michael waltzing in like daddy of the year. Also the poor nanny has to take care of the kids AND deal with Ashley and Michael? I’d be like “go to work or I’m going the f home”


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> I would like Candiace to succeed. I am sick of the scenes of Ashley at home with poopy diapers and Michael waltzing in like daddy of the year. Also the poor nanny has to take care of the kids AND deal with Ashley and Michael? I’d be like “go to work or I’m going the f home”



Me too. I want to like Candiace, she's got stuff going, but do think she's trying to push Ashley out.
I think Candiace thinks she was chosen over Monique and that gives her some clout on the show, and thinks she can do the same with Ashley.

And again, Giselle is a bit**. She really does like to poke the other ladies, and then wants to act so outraged when they try to clap back. She loves to overtalk anyone who comes for her.
She's lucky that she always has Robin in her corner, always.

Extra drunk Robin was funny.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> Me too. I want to like Candiace, she's got stuff going, but do think she's trying to push Ashley out.
> I think Candiace thinks she was chosen over Monique and that gives her some clout on the show, and thinks she can do the same with Ashley.
> 
> And again, Giselle is a bit**. She really does like to poke the other ladies, and then wants to act so outraged when they try to clap back. She loves to overtalk anyone who comes for her.
> She's lucky that she always has Robin in her corner, always.
> 
> Extra drunk Robin was funny.


My hope is that Monique returns next season after her sitting out the season sentence is over.


----------



## bisbee

swags said:


> My hope is that Monique returns next season after her sitting out the season sentence is over.


I think that would be a huge mistake.  These women fight and scream at each other, but Monique is a thug, fighting physically.  Nope.


----------



## september1985

Candice is coming off as a little envious of Ashley’s motherhood.


----------



## september1985

swags said:


> My hope is that Monique returns next season after her sitting out the season sentence is over.


 yes I second Monique’s return!


----------



## bisbee

label.hoe said:


> Candice is coming off as a little envious of Ashley’s motherhood.


A little?  She was SO obnoxious!  I like Ashley.  Now that she has her children, I hope she gets rid of Michael next time he steps out on her.  He probably already is…my goodness, can’t he give her a break?  All he wants from her is sex!


----------



## rockhollow

Candiace just looks silly and vindictive the way she goes after Ashley. And body shaming is never a good look - especially as Ashley has just had that baby.

And another episode where Giselle wants to talk about the other housewives, but doesn't want to talk about hers. She didn't look at all pleased when the producer asked her about it when she was doing the podcast.

I didn't like the scene with Mia and her mother. I think Mia is looking for more juicy storylines and hoped she could get her mother to revel past family problems to boost her storyline.


----------



## TC1

Michael has some nerve. "You're losing weight, you look good..I'm attracted to you"   Ok, Franklin the turtle lookin ass. No one cares what you think.


----------



## swags

I’m tired of those at home scenes with Ashley and Michael.  
I don’t see Candiace going much further than occasional Lifetime movies.  Her voice is okay. I think it’s safe for Chris to get a job and drop the husbandger nonsense.


----------



## Materielgrrl

1. Karen filming a video in Potomac MD on Surry County, VA. She is not willing to do the minimum hustle for Surry.
2. Candiace doesn't need her husbandger at every single job she goes to.  He set things up, he goes to the ones he can when he's out earning his own way as a chef (I'm going to try his braised short ribs, he can cook). She can't do a video without him, and there is also a limit on how many people can be on site. Gawd she is soooo spoiled.  Someoe show me how to fold up that tissue to wipe my eyes and not mess up my makeup please.  She's like a pro at that, it's second nature.
3.  Is is my imagination that every dress Mia wears on this show is split up to her panty line? The top part of her pantyline by her navel.
4. Well Gizelle, we got something truthful feelings out of her about her relationship with Jamal, but it was squirrly and based on her narrative, she knew because Jamal told her.  How does that sound?  Does he just come clean now about other women?


----------



## swags

I’m back to disliking Candiace. I’m not a fan of Ashley but Candiace calling her wide and making fun of her forehead is so childish. Especially with Candiace sporting those ugly head wraps. Chris needs to pursue his chef career full time.
Oh Giselle, nobody believes you had a real relationship with Jamal last season.
Karen’s a hoot filming her thing for Surry in Potomac and enlightening viewers about peanut shells!


----------



## TC1

This season is getting as bad as NY was. Booooringgggg


----------



## rockhollow

Giselle must be getting so much backlash about her behaviour on the show, that finally she tries to explain - but didn't do a very good job. She wants us to believe that she knew all along about the preacher's wandering, but was ok with it - come on Giselle!


----------



## TC1

Giselle was all hurt and devastated by her divorce and then lets this clown cheat on her and play for a fool again. She must have been too embarrassed to admit it earlier. She needs to check herself when giving relationship advice (especially to Robyn)


----------



## rockhollow

We will never know what really happened with Giselle and the Preacher - did they really get back together or was it just a storyline. But to me it seems like Giselle was really in and thought it was going to work, and then was blindsided that the Preacher really hadn't changed. It really rocked her, as I think Giselle is always in control and wasn't in this circumstance.

I liked some of the outfits the ladies wore to the 'goddess' party, but not all. Robyn looked like she was attending a formal dance, not a garden party.
Did laugh at all the ladies crossing the gravel and rocks with high heels.


----------



## swags

Why is Candiace spending money on lame videos? It looked so low budget. Dorothy gossiping about Chris was awesome and awful at the same time. Mia asking if he is getting paid - fair question.
Finally Chris walking over in his apron pissed off. 
Candiace brought this on herself by making him husbandger for a storyline.
I guess her and Mia were going at it on social media yesterday.


----------



## TC1

Candiace's mom dancing front and center in the video??


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, Candiace's video looks so low budget. It will give more for her mother to talk about with the poor performance. I wonder why the cars didn't show up?

Mia is quite unlikeable. I don't like the way she seems to interact with her husband and family, or the other ladies.

Grand Dame Karen was giving it though - explaining that her candles were 3 wick as opposed to Wendy's 1 wick candles so that make them better or at least different.
A candle is a candle.

Wendy better get a better business plan if she's hoping to become the next Martha Steward  
A box full of candles that she doesn't even know how much they cost to produce isn't going to make it.


----------



## lulilu

Someone said that the cars were never ordered by Chris because he figured the ladies would all show up in nice cars and they could be used.  I also read that mom underwrote the video.  This could all be nonsense or conjecture.  But she sure did make sure she was dancing right next to Candiace, and I doubt she was invited to do so (all the ladies were asked to dress a certain way) lol.  She's so unlikeable and you see where Candiace learned how to behave.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> Yes, Candiace's video looks so low budget. It will give more for her mother to talk about with the poor performance. I wonder why the cars didn't show up?
> 
> Mia is quite unlikeable. I don't like the way she seems to interact with her husband and family, or the other ladies.
> 
> Grand Dame Karen was giving it though - explaining that her candles were 3 wick as opposed to Wendy's 1 wick candles so that make them better or at least different.
> A candle is a candle.
> 
> Wendy better get a better business plan if she's hoping to become the next Martha Steward
> A box full of candles that she doesn't even know how much they cost to produce isn't going to make it.


This candle thing is produced drama.  So stupid.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> Someone said that the cars were never ordered by Chris because he figured the ladies would all show up in nice cars and they could be used.  I also read that mom underwrote the video.  This could all be nonsense or conjecture.  But she sure did make sure she was dancing right next to Candiace, and I doubt she was invited to do so (all the ladies were asked to dress a certain way) lol.  She's so unlikeable and you see where Candiace learned how to behave.


The last thing I thought about when I saw Candiace's mom was the "fast & the furious vibe"   was she wearing a caftan?


----------



## rockhollow

Like others, I was kind of surprised to see the mom in an caftan dancing right in front, but will you saying that Mama's paying make more sense.
I also though she was alluding to her helping with the cost of the new house. She sure didn't seem to like any of the suggestions Candiace was making about the decorations for the house.

when Micheal said he wanted to go into the movie business, I thought porn


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Why is Candiace spending money on lame videos? It looked so low budget. Dorothy gossiping about Chris was awesome and awful at the same time. Mia asking if he is getting paid - fair question.
> Finally Chris walking over in his apron pissed off.
> Candiace brought this on herself by making him husbandger for a storyline.
> I guess her and Mia were going at it on social media yesterday.


I thought Dorothy was out of line talking about her SIL to women she doesn’t actually know _*that*_ well, and on camera too.  And to anyone who would listen!  I can’t imagine it’s going to go over well with Chris and Candiace.  And she can’t exactly deny she did it!


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Like others, I was kind of surprised to see the mom in an caftan dancing right in front, but will you saying that Mama's paying make more sense.
> I also though she was alluding to her helping with the cost of the new house. She sure didn't seem to like any of the suggestions Candiace was making about the decorations for the house.
> 
> *when Micheal said he wanted to go into the movie business, I thought porn*


Haha Michael will want to star in his movies himself


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> This candle thing is produced drama.  So stupid.


Can either of them make any money from this?
People still buy candles but a big part of the market went to Scentsy - scent with no flame.  And some use flame-less candles for the look but are safe.


----------



## TC1

Scentsy? ewww, no. That plastic smelling cheap artificial crap gives me a headache. Possibly depending on the climate you live in...but I still burn candles all the time through Fall/Winter


----------



## swags

Wendy should come back with four, no make that five wicks.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Wendy should come back with four, no make that five wicks.


Let's just do 80 wicks and it can look like a geriatric birthday cake!


----------



## swags

Candiace in that awful outfit telling Mia that her mama is low budget when it was her own mom that was gossiping about her husband.
But the most low budget thing of all- Gizellea  party in the driveway


----------



## BevS813

Karen had me in stitches at the party, lol...


----------



## lulilu

I kept waiting for Candiace to lose that top.  So unflattering.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Candiace needs to learn how to drag without getting personal. I feel like she always so damn pressed. 

I would not be surprised if Eddie is cheating on Wendy. 

Karen and the Vaccine had me rolling


----------



## pquiles

swags said:


> Wendy should come back with four, no make that five wicks.


Zen Wen Xs 5!


----------



## pquiles

I have been disappointed in Candaice's comments.  Body shaming, calling people's mama... at times she seems very eloquent.  But to talk about peoples' body parts.  She is acting very much like the bully this season ... ahem... (with all that overload of highlighter and contour in her monologues).


----------



## rockhollow

I sure agree ladies - what in the he** was Candiace wearing???? How could anyone call that fashion?

This was a terrible episode - Potomac better watch out if this is what they want to show us.

That stupid yard party that Giselle had - really that's the best she could do for her little launch party.
Interesting that Robyn and Giselle said they almost argued about the party. Robyn must have had some sense and not want this shabby yard party.
I can image the comments by the work crew about the crazy ladies in the tent. I am sure there would have been many locations in Giselle's yard to set up her silly tent besides right in the construction site.

And the party was just reason for them to all get together and scream insults at each other.

I did enjoy the Grand Dame and Ashley on the couch. Karen defects any questions to her by acting kooky, but I kind of liked it. Way better then her scenes where she is always nagging at poor old Ray.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> I sure agree ladies - what in the he** was Candiace wearing???? How could anyone call that fashion?
> 
> This was a terrible episode - Potomac better watch out if this is what they want to show us.
> 
> That stupid yard party that Giselle had - really that's the best she could do for her little launch party.
> Interesting that Robyn and Giselle said they almost argued about the party. Robyn must have had some sense and not want this shabby yard party.
> I can image the comments by the work crew about the crazy ladies in the tent. I am it would have been many locations in Giselle's yard to set up her silly tent besides right in the construction site.
> 
> And the party was just reason for them to all get together and scream insults at each other.
> 
> I did enjoy the Grand Dame and Ashley on the couch. Karen defects any questions to her by acting kooky, but I kind of liked it. Way better then her scenes where she is always nagging at poor old Ray.


LOL, there's not a single scene with Ray where Karen isn't asking him to help her do something.  
"Low budget" is the Gizelle party in the driveway and the video in the parking lot.  I hope Candiace sees her "Budgether" (budget/mother) start the Chris smack talk when she watches the shows.  Candiace always does such low blows, when she basically still is breastfed by her mother.


----------



## TC1

Candiace hates her moms behaviour, yet acts exactly like her...if not worse.


----------



## swags

In the preview they show candiace throwing food at Mia. You’d think after last season she wouldn’t be such an aggressive little gnat. Plus everyone’s asking fair questions. Is Chris making any money to contribute? They bought the big house and all we see is him drinking and needing a beard trim.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

swags said:


> In the preview they show candiace throwing food at Mia. You’d think after last season she wouldn’t be such an aggressive little gnat. Plus everyone’s asking fair questions. Is Chris making any money to contribute? They bought the big house and all we see is him drinking and needing a beard trim.



And wearing his chef coat to remind us all he's still a chef


----------



## lulilu

I think Candiace expects her mother to trash talk her and Chris.  And had to put her (front and center) in the music video because mom is still contributing money. It's part of the package, just like mom's obnoxiously overdone bedroom in their house. How else could they pay the mortgage during covid?  Neither of them seems to have a lucrative job.

The fact that they said in that tent maskless bothered me.  Especially because it appears they are not fully vaccinated.  At least Karen just got her second shot that day?????  Unless the filmed sequences are all jumbled up.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> In the preview they show candiace throwing food at Mia. You’d think after last season she wouldn’t be such an aggressive little gnat. Plus everyone’s asking fair questions. Is Chris making any money to contribute? They bought the big house and all we see is him drinking and needing a beard trim.





Glitterandstuds said:


> And wearing his chef coat to remind us all he's still a chef


If you don't want to answer these sorts of questions, I suggest you stay off reality TV Candiace.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*Kendallkyndall* oMG his commentary. Do yourself a favor if you have IG. He breaks down a recent epi yesterday and I was dying laughing! I watched all 10min too. Entertaining!


----------



## swags

Candiace screaming at Mia and continuously insulting her shows she learned nothing from last year. She’s so miserable and wants everyone around her to be unhappy.


----------



## TC1

Mia's husband doesn't have great group manners now does he? *ick*


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Mia's husband doesn't have great group manners now does he? *ick*


I liked Gordon and was sad he turned douchey after a few shots.


----------



## rockhollow

I also thought I liked Gordon, but he is really coming off poorly at this couples retreat.

Maybe Robyn and Giselle had the right idea not to come.

And if Candiace couldn't get any worst, she is acting terrible at this retreat. She always goes to low with her comments. I'm not crazy about Mia, but the insults that Candiace is throwing are terrible. 
I thought Zen Wen was acting quite crazy - that was until Candiace came.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I also thought I liked Gordon, but he is really coming off poorly at this couples retreat.
> 
> Maybe Robyn and Giselle had the right idea not to come.
> 
> And if Candiace couldn't get any worst, she is acting terrible at this retreat. She always goes to low with her comments. I'm not crazy about Mia, but the insults that Candiace is throwing are terrible.
> I thought Zen Wen was acting quite crazy - that was until Candiace came.


Previews show Robyn and Gizelle arriving. Let's face it, this is a Bravo paid trip. They need to go film.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Previews show Robyn and Gizelle arriving. Let's face it, this is a Bravo paid trip. They need to go film.



well I suppose we'll get to see lots more bad behaviour - Robyn and Giselle will amp up the disagreements with the ladies.

Again we see poor ole Ray always being called for a bit of nagging and chores as of course the Grand Dame needed 3 suitcases.  
And the most I enjoy Ashley is with Karen.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Well, this episode was rich…..So much to analyze, but I'm going to wait until the end of this retreat in "the Chesapeake".
I hate crossing the bridge to get there.

Can you imagine how this would have gone with Ray, Michael, and Gordon sitting around this place?


----------



## swags

Materielgrrl said:


> Well, this episode was rich…..So much to analyze, but I'm going to wait until the end of this retreat in "the Chesapeake".
> I hate crossing the bridge to get there.
> 
> Can you imagine how this would have gone with Ray, Michael, and Gordon sitting around this place?


Michael would love Gordon. The two could have been creepos together


----------



## BevS813

Candiace and her volatile outbursts....girl stop. She is so damn annoying...no wonder her husband is always drinking!


----------



## swags

Enough of week after week of Candiace insulting people. Her husband having to calm her down so much is ridiculous.
Gordon sticking his tongue out was so gross. Plus he was wagging it at the Grand Dame!


----------



## purseinsanity

Candiace's behavior is low class, uncouth, and low budget.  G stands for gross.


----------



## rockhollow

I sure agree about Candiace - she totally lost it and it was embarrassing. Really how could a grown woman act that way? Especially in public, and then to have it filmed. I have no love loss for Mia, but I could sure see why she reacted the way she did. I didn't think it was right, but could understand.
Dorthy raised that woman? Not good. Candiace's anger was frightening.

Goodness, I sure don't really like anything about Gordon. He's sure not showing a very likeable guy so far. But did like of all people to do that crude mouth thing to was Karen.

Zen Wen might have been hiding if she thought Giselle would be ok staying in that attic room with no bathroom (or Robyn either). Especially as there is tension between them.
And from the sounds of the only bathroom for them to use was 2 floors down. Wendy also knew about Giselle's broken foot and should have made arrangements for that. I was happy to see the ladies leave and get a hotel.
Also Wendy's reaction when the ladies were discussing the room/bathroom thing was very rude.

Boy, Ashley is so much more likeable without Micheal.


----------



## TC1

I think Candiace just wants as much time on camera as possible for her music/acting career. I can see her being the "no publicity is bad publicity" type


----------



## Materielgrrl

rockhollow said:


> *Boy, Ashley is so much more likeable without Micheal.*



Well, is she with Michael right now?


----------



## rockhollow

Materielgrrl said:


> Well, is she with Michael right now?



yes, I thinks she's still with Micheal. I meant on the trip they are on, without Micheal.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

It's time for Candiace to exit this show. She talks about everyone needing therapy but she needs it the most. That woman is beyond miserable in her own skin and life and she is not fun to watch. The show will have plenty of drama without her.


----------



## pquiles

I was really taken aback by all the hate that Mia is getting.  The whole premise of a fun Real Housewives Franchise is shade... and good, funny shade.  Not nasty shade.  Candaice is nasty.  I went back and watched other seasons and realized that Candaice was like that already... it only became more pronounced when Monique called her out.  Although I dislike Evelyn Lozada's antics, this is the time when she needed some of Evelyn's low down nastiness.


----------



## elle-mo

Candiace's Mom treating her the way she did. Candiace treating everyone else the way her mom did (does). Look how THAT turned out. Back to the Drawing Room.


----------



## swags

Forget what I said about Candiace. I’ll take her acting crazy over the Darby’s trying to spark the romance by washing down cheesecake with Corona beer and then Michael talking about Juan.


----------



## rockhollow

I was just saying that I was liking Ashely, but agree swags - that whole scene at the hotel with Ash and Micheal was just weird and creepy - yuck!

This episode felt like a real filler so they can have the Grand Dame's big renewal for the finale.
Wendy and her mom fighting and the Mia and her mom problems just seemed so random. Also Giselle with her daughters and therapist (someone she had not seen for 3 years??)


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> I was just saying that I was liking Ashely, but agree swags - that whole scene at the hotel with Ash and Micheal was just weird and creepy - yuck!



Agree.  Have always hated those "romantic" scenes e.g. bubble baths or whatever.  I just don't need to see it.


----------



## bisbee

lulilu said:


> Agree.  Have always hated those "romantic" scenes e.g. bubble baths or whatever.  I just don't need to see it.


That was the end of the episode for me.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Agree.  Have always hated those "romantic" scenes e.g. bubble baths or whatever.  I just don't need to see it.


100000%  They're so cringey!  I still remember the horror of Tamra and Eddie's bubble bath on RHOOC.


----------



## purseinsanity

I just watched the episode.  Michael looks absolutely uncomfortable with Ashley trying to seduce him.  I wonder (besides the obvious questions) if it's partly due to the cameras in the room.  I'd be weirded out by that for sure.  I really don't need to see any more of their sexy time on camera.  I also didn't need to see Ashley's panties as she straddled him either.  
Things that can't be unseen.


----------



## TC1

Last night was the finale. It was just as boring as the rest of the season. It seems whenever a RH couple runs out of ideas to talk about..they bring up having another baby. We know they have absolutely no intentions of doing that..last season Melissa and Joe Gorga, this season Robyn and Juan


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I found the vow-renewal boring. The best part was the Grand Dame going up and down those stairs in that dress. I was amusing that all the ladies didn't want to go up the stairs in their high shoes.
And Wendy having to lay in the back seat of the car because her dress was too tight   

And I agree TC1, I really doubt that Robyn and Juan are thinking about having a baby, just another made up story for the show. Juan sure wasn't happy about Robyn saying that her was an absent father when the boys were little. He was too busy tomcatting around, but seems to have forgotten that.


----------



## lulilu

It wasn't just the shoes -- the unwillingness to get a dress one size larger so you don't look like it's going to split (Karen) or your breasts would bounce out (Wendy -- how dumb can you be when  you have to literally hold your hand over your breasts all night, let alone not sit down).  Don't they know they look silly?


----------



## swags

I need the Darby’s to go. Sick of Ashley, her too tight clothes and Michael the weirdo perv.
I think Candiace should be replaced with Dorothy. The Grande Dame and Dot would be a hoot.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

What was Ashley wearing at that vow renewal


----------



## swags

Ashley proudly calling herself Darby’s Barbie was gross.
I liked how Mia didn’t let anyone get to her. She ignored Wendy and her commentary. Candiace had a point about Mia  using her mom for a storyline but then as usual Candiace was the one crying on a square. I’m sure Dorothy is still helping her financially. Chris needs a real job, not one as a husbandger. 
Not sure why they are still talking about Jamal. Giselle’s not going to admit the whole thing was for the show.


----------



## rockhollow

Giselle will never change, she keeps all her feelings closely guarded, and no matter how many times or people ask her questions, she won't reveal anything. She has no problems shading the other ladies, but will never open up about her feelings. She hasn't changed all these seasons.
It must sting a bit with all the comments about her style, but she never cracks.

Wendy was trying way too hard. She wanted to jump in about every topic. I just kept thinking -shut up until it's your turn. I suppose she thinks it will secure her spot on the show if she's so vocal - I found it very irritating.

Candiace is terrible, that woman has a trash mouth. 
The more you see of her, the more dislikable she gets.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I hope one of the three remaining parts is just an hour with Nicky grilling all of them.


----------



## TC1

Interesting that Candiace wanted to call Mia out for using her mom for a storyline....giiirllll you have dragged your mamma drama on this show every season!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

rockhollow said:


> Giselle will never change, she keeps all her feelings closely guarded, and no matter how many times or people ask her questions, she won't reveal anything. She has no problems shading the other ladies, but will never open up about her feelings. She hasn't changed all these seasons.
> It must sting a bit with all the comments about her style, but she never cracks.
> 
> Wendy was trying way too hard. She wanted to jump in about every topic. I just kept thinking -shut up until it's your turn. I suppose she thinks it will secure her spot on the show if she's so vocal - I found it very irritating.
> 
> Candiace is terrible, that woman has a trash mouth.
> The more you see of her, the more dislikable she gets.


I Feel like Wendy is tryin to be the Queen of this franchise.


----------



## lulilu

Glitterandstuds said:


> I Feel like Wendy is tryin to be the Queen of this franchise.


Trying soooo hard.  Her ego knows no bounds.  And I agree that she wouldn't shut up and interjecting when it was uncalled for.


----------



## bisbee

Glitterandstuds said:


> I Feel like Wendy is tryin to be the Queen of this franchise.


Agreed.  I’ve had enough of Wendy…she is really hard to like, and I can’t take her seriously.  She is a professor, has a PhD and now she likes to show off her boobs and wants to sell candles?  I don’t believe any of it…I think she looking for fame, period.


----------



## rockhollow

Last season, Wendy wanted to leave teaching and have a career on TV.
Wendy is seeking fame it seems, any way she can get it.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> Last season, Wendy wanted to leave teaching and have a career on TV.
> Wendy is seeking fame it seems, any way she can get it.


I wonder why a so-called professor and television commentator would think that barely covering her massive fake boobs is the track to fame.


----------



## TC1

Wendy announcing a 7 wick candle....


----------



## swags

They need to wrap this reunion up. Four parts is unnecessary.
Wendy can talk about going toe to toe with press secretaries but all people see now is another real housewife with her big fake boobs on display. It’s her fault Eddie’s name was in the blogs, not Giselle’s.
Askale really didn’t get to talk. 
Mias great, big feet and all.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The seven wick candle announcement lol 

Candice still don't learn. I would love to see her off this show. 

I'm reading blogs and they are saying that Nicki goes hard for Ashley because she doesn't like her.


----------



## rockhollow

I thought the reunion was done last night, was surprised to hear there is 2 more parts.
We have seen more than enough, but sadly that's not happening.

Askale didn't look at all happy that her segment was done. I'm sure she wants to become a housewife, and wanted more airtime to secure a spot.

Mia doesn't seem to be able to hold her own with these ladies, I don't think she's the sharpest tac, so resorts to name calling when she doesn't understand.
She seemed to miss the point about social media talk. Tired to blame it on her social media manager and then said it was her.

Again Wendy wanted to be involved with almost all conversations wither the have anything to do with her.
I did laugh at Andy giving her a hard time about Zen Wen.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Wendy announcing a 7 wick candle....


Kind of pathetic.  And Mia's ginormous candle.


----------



## pquiles

Glitterandstuds said:


> And wearing his chef coat to remind us all he's still a chef


Even the IHOP cooks wear Chef coats... so...


----------



## pquiles

swags said:


> Forget what I said about Candiace. I’ll take her acting crazy over the Darby’s trying to spark the romance by washing down cheesecake with Corona beer and then Michael talking about Juan.


lOVE YA Swags, but I gotta leave you with that one.  I turned the volume down when Michael started talking to avoid hearing his grossness... that was maybe 2 -3 mins... Candaice was nasty the whole episode... even when Mia wasn't present. I could not turn her off, but I do wish she had a sore thoat or something so she could SHUT UP!


----------



## Abba13

swags said:


> Enough of week after week of Candiace insulting people. Her husband having to calm her down so much is ridiculous.


She's lucky her husband is trying to get her to see herself since she can't/doesn't.  She watched herself last season and this and at the reunion and still doesn't take responsibility....instead she gave her excuses.  She's young, might catch on down the line, but right now...it's not looking good.


----------



## lulilu

Candiace loves herself so much.  She had the nerve to say she "went easy" on (I think it was) Mia when she trashed her.  wtf?  Who says or thinks that?


----------



## TC1

Can't wait to see Nicki Minaj call Candiace out for not being able to sing without auto tune


----------



## swags

I enjoyed Nikki’s episode although at that point the reunion had gone on way too long. I didn’t think Candiace sounded good but she wasn’t as bad as I expected. 
I don’t believe Ashley found Michael attractive, just his dollars.
I think they are all talk when they brag about their sex lives.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree that this reunion went on for too long. I also enjoyed Nikki, she should have been on the second part of the reunion and then it bit done. One of the ladies said it was after 10 pm before Nikki even came on - that was a really long day for them, sitting in those outfits and having to rehash the season.

We all knew that Nikki was going to go after Candiace, and I was surprised how well Candiace stood up to her. I haven't heard her album but she's had good sales of it, and her off the cuff singing wasn't bad.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Now that the holidays have ended I saw on my IG feed that Gizelle, Ashley, and Robin's feed that Nikki sent their kids Gucci gifts. none for Nia who posted a response which warranted Nikki to respond that she was trying to get in touch with her but no response.  Nia's post has since been withdrawn gifts delivered.  nothing for Candiace or Karen - no kids/grown kids and well Chris is on her naughty list. Wendy - nothing for her kids.

Nikki Petty.  Really lived up to her name...

My daughter ran into Chris and Candiace at the MGM national Harbor last Wednesday.  Chris spoke to her (from a distance) and she took a photo with them. Candiace never never turned around during the conversation except to take the photo but she was talking and hugging others earlier.  Funny, the only nice thing she was wearing were Gucci kicks, the rest of her outfit looked like she just rolled out the house in an odd pair of sweat pants and top.  Chris was in sweats as usualn


----------



## Materielgrrl

Okay, I watched Project Runway last night. I think I saw and heard the real Wendy somewhere in the episode.  No staccato quips, she was very good with the designer who didn't read her well or understand what was needed to master the assignment.  Wendy was nice to Gizelle too, not overly friendly, but nice.

Both dresses for RHONY were great.  It was nice to see Leah in something that was so complementary and really glamorous.  LouAnne just knocked it out of the park.

Back to RHOP, I just learned that Gizelle is 6 feet tall. Katie would have been the next tallest everyone else on cast is or claims to be 5-6" or 5' 7". She does a great job of not overtowering others in photos even in heels. I wonder if that is something really tall people learn to do to not stand out so much.


----------



## bisbee

I also watched Project Runway, but had a very different response to Wendy dealing with her designer…she made her cry!  There may have been a language barrier, or editing may have been a factor, but I didn’t think Wendy explained herself very well.  I felt sorry for the designer.


----------



## lulilu

bisbee said:


> I also watched Project Runway, but had a very different response to Wendy dealing with her designer…she made her cry!  There may have been a language barrier, or editing may have been a factor, but I didn’t think Wendy explained herself very well.  I felt sorry for the designer.


I haven't watched yet (never ordinarily watch this show) but Wendy is being trashed all over SM for being unbelievably rude.  Sounds like her performance on RHOP.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I haven't watched yet (never ordinarily watch this show) but Wendy is being trashed all over SM for being unbelievably rude.  Sounds like her performance on RHOP.


I don't watch Project Runway, but it seems that for all of Wendy's education, she has yet to learn not to be a pompous a$$.


----------



## Gal4Dior

purseinsanity said:


> I don't watch Project Runway, but it seems that for all of Wendy's education, she has yet to learn not to be a pompous a$$.


I watched it and thought it was her normal elitist behavior. Another Ramona monster.


----------



## Abba13

I watched and Wendy.....unless it was cut out.....never said she didn't want pants/slacks.  
I'm always disappointed when guests come on the show to receive a look then complain about the look? It's a competition for the designers under tremendous stress, not the guest models.  
Gina's outfit was horrible...at least it was to me...and although I'm not a fan of hers, I was impressed how she treated her designer.....can't remember the designer's name even though I am a fan of her creations.  Gina couldn't have been kinder.  Wendy on the other hand......example of a narcissist.


----------



## bisbee

You are right…Wendy never said no to pants.  In fact, she was wearing pants when she met her designer, who asked if she would like a suit.  Wendy said OK.

I like Gina, but not her outfit.  Her designer went home…but Gina was very kind to her the whole time.


----------



## rockhollow

I just saw the Project Runway with the housewives.

I was put off by Wendy right away, Doctor Wendy - was so un-needed. And of  course she did have to tell us again that she has 4 degrees. 

And because I had already read the comments here, I paid close attention to Wendy's comment at the first meeting with the designer.
Wendy comments at least twice about trousers and did agree when the designer was talking about a suit.
She was a bit*ch to her designer though out the the whole challenge - but the outfit the designer made was poorly fitted and not at all flattening. Happy and Ness were ready to burst out of that bustier!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Okay, I watched again, Wendy was less of a jerk than she usually is, but she did give the designer a hard time at a point it was too late to make any substantive changes.


----------



## TC1

Just read that Ashley Darby filed for legal separation from Michael. Geez...finally. That guy is too creepy. Seems she'll be set with the prenup and 2 kids.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Just read that Ashley Darby filed for legal separation from Michael. Geez...finally. That guy is too creepy. Seems she'll be set with the prenup and 2 kids.



about time. She stayed much longer than I thought she would. I hope she gets a comfortable settlement for her and t he boys.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Materielgrrl said:


> Well, is she with Michael right now?



I said what I said…back in October 
She hasn’t been spotted w him for some time.


----------



## swags

I’m kind of mad at Ashley for putting viewers thru multiple fake love scenes between her and Michael. I wonder how many flashbacks we will have to endure while she pretends to be upset by the breakup.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> I’m kind of mad at Ashley for putting viewers thru multiple fake love scenes between her and Michael. I wonder how many flashbacks we will have to endure while she pretends to be upset by the breakup.


I read they are filming..so she waited to make it her storyline.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> I read they are filming..so she waited to make it her storyline.


Smart. At least, she has a storyline this year.
Is there a criminal on this show?


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Smart. At least, she has a storyline this year.
> *Is there a criminal on this show?*


If there isn't yet, give it time.  To paraphrase Field of Dreams, if you keep airing it, they will come.


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


> Smart. At least, she has a storyline this year.
> Is there a criminal on this show?


I was about to say, she probably stayed with him so long so she had someone to cook up some drama for her.


----------



## MKB0925

Anyone watch the season premiere?  Ashley's divorce sounds like such a mess and who knows if it will actually take place?


----------



## TC1

I watched. Seems like Ashley wants to stay financially married but not physically    girl..bye. No one has a "coochie craving" for Michael Darby.
Mia seems thirsty as ever. Lots going around about her posts the other day that Gordon's brother locked them out of all of their business dealings and stole all of their money. How exactly would that happen??


----------



## lulilu

I turned it on last night and turned it off almost immediately.  I think I am done with all these HWs shows.  Same old, same old.  And getting more crude each season.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> I watched. Seems like Ashley wants to stay financially married but not physically    girl..bye. No one has a "coochie craving" for Michael Darby.
> Mia seems thirsty as ever. Lots going around about her posts the other day that Gordon's brother locked them out of all of their business dealings and stole all of their money. How exactly would that happen??


 The coochie craving was a load of bs. Stop Ashley. 
I didn’t hear anything about Mia’s brother in law. Their situation does seem questionable so I’m not too surprised.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> The coochie craving was a load of bs. Stop Ashley.
> I didn’t hear anything about Mia’s brother in law. Their situation does seem questionable so I’m not too surprised.


Last night on the show she was being questioned about her IG posts about her health. This issue of "pray for my family" we're broke now was this week in real time. 
Interesting because I thought she owned the business and Gordon was retired? *shrug* who knows.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Last night on the show she was being questioned about her IG posts about her health. This issue of "pray for my family" we're broke now was this week in real time.
> Interesting because I thought she owned the business and Gordon was retired? *shrug* who knows.


I just read the IG post.  Very strange. There must be more to the story.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> I just read the IG post.  Very strange. There must be more to the story.


Probably more she'll want us to hear as she needs a storyline for another season


----------



## purseinsanity

I didn’t even know it started!


----------



## rockhollow

Ashley just wants to make sure she gets her share of Micheal's coins, and will want to be sure her and the boys lifestyle doesn't go down. It must be very hard to raise those two boys in that apartment. I am sure that Micheal will not make it easy.

Even though I find Giselle too much most the time, the best scene of the episode was her rebuff of Dr Wendy at the party.
But of course after thinking she's not that bad, in comes Mia and off goes Giselle. Giselle can be ruthless.

Not surprised to hear now there is going to be problems with Mia and Gordon - they seems to be doing lots of bragging about how rich and successful they were and now a different story is coming out. Another housewife that wants to seem to live a rich fairytale life for the show, but the truth always come out.


----------



## purseinsanity

Ugh is Charisse back on the show??  I cannot stand her.  Look up "resting b!tch face" in the dictionary and her face will pop up.


----------



## purseinsanity

'RHOP' Alum Monique Samuels and Husband Chris Are Separating After 10 Years of Marriage
					

Real Housewives of Potomac alum Monique Samuels and former NFL player Chris Samuels tied the knot in March 2012 and share children — Chase, Christopher, and Milani




					people.com


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> 'RHOP' Alum Monique Samuels and Husband Chris Are Separating After 10 Years of Marriage
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of Potomac alum Monique Samuels and former NFL player Chris Samuels tied the knot in March 2012 and share children — Chase, Christopher, and Milani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


How sad, I always liked them on Housewives, I never watched her other show but read that she was hard on him.


----------



## bisbee

swags said:


> How sad, I always liked them on Housewives, I never watched her other show but read that she was hard on him.


He was always trying to rein her in, but she seemed pretty volatile.  I’m not that surprised l


----------



## sgj99

You know his mom is doing her Happy Dance!


----------



## swags

I read today that the divorce rumors aren’t true. I guess she did a video with Chris.
Meanwhile on the show, Gizelle is really reaching. Saying that Candiaces Chris made her feel uncomfortable at the reunion last year for talking with her in her dressing room.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Gizelle has zero storyline so she has to resort to creating and starting drama every where she goes.

Nobody is thinking or talking about Monique but Monique.


----------



## purseinsanity

blkbarbie310 said:


> Gizelle has zero storyline so she has to resort to creating and starting drama every where she goes.
> 
> Nobody is thinking or talking about Monique but Monique.


Gizelle is the Lisa Rinna of Potomac.  Except much more beautiful.


----------



## rockhollow

Giselle was really trying with this story about Chris. How interesting that this encounter happened months ago but she waiting until filming to bring it up. She's searching for a  storyline that doesn't involve anything about her life. Anytime there is talk about her past, she shuts it down real quick.
Was refreshing to see even Robyn call her to task about her comments to Mia at Karen's party.
I am no fan of Mia, but the way Giselle went after her did not look good.

And then Giselle going after Ashley. We all hope that Ashley will leave Micheal, but break ups of a family does not follow a neat script - as Giselle should know.


----------



## september1985

Giselle’s track record does not help her case lol BUT it is a bit odd that he would ask to go in her room to complain/vent about his wife    and DM-ing Ashley at 2am is inappropriate on all levels.


----------



## TC1

Production is clearly on the Chris B side. "Not looking at Mia" and "Still not looking at Mia"   as well as showing Candiace saying the wanted her chat with production to air.


----------



## rockhollow

I was glad to hear Robyn say that Giselle did bring up feeling uncomfortable with Chris right after it happened. I would also feel uncomfortable in her circumstance. But do think that Giselle waiting to be able to bring it up on the show was calculated to create some drama with her - and maybe Robyn is part of it from the start, also looking for a juicy storyline.

But we are just getting rid of 'handisy Micheal', we don't need another storyline like it.

It will be interesting to see how the Karen and Giselle BFF's this season, I wonder how long it will really last.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> Production is clearly on the Chris B side. "Not looking at Mia" and "Still not looking at Mia"   as well as showing Candiace saying the wanted her chat with production to air.


I was DY-ing laughing!! omg thats the best edit in any of the franchises! 

But yeh I believe Chris on this one. Giselle is something else to start this smh


----------



## bisbee

I just watched this week’s show…the only thing I will say now is that Wendy is psychotic.  Mia is over the top, but Wendy is over the cliff.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Wendy seems deeply insecure and is just overall intolerable. 

Throwing a drink or getting physical is never okay.


----------



## TC1

The disclaimer at the end "John's Hopkins has nothing to do with filming" I can't imagine they are pleased that she throws her credentials around followed by that behaviour


----------



## swags

Wendy definitely could have handled Mia better. Why is Peter on? I’m certain he and Wendy were never going into business together. If she’s really a professor, why would she act like that? I would be worried about getting fired.


----------



## Heart Star

What was Wendy going on about with saying it was inappropriate to call Peter to let him know she would be in Miami? How does she think she is going to be able to have any BUSINESS dealings if she can't call any men except her husband?!
She is such a whack-a-doodle! I wonder how long she will have her professor job before they give her the boot for being so bonkers.
Why none of those women didn't tell her to shut the **** up while she was ranting like a lunatic, I don't know. All of those women have way less self control/filter than me and I would have said it


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, Wendy was acting quite crazy, and there was no logic in her explanations.
She had already told us that this maybe restaurant idea was her plan (and of course her husband shut her down quick when she had brought it up to him).
I think she was embarrassed that she had sounded so keen when she's brought the idea to Peter, and then had just let the whole thing drop once Peter told her about the amount of funds that she would need.
When Mia brought it up she just flipped and started ranting illogically.

Mia was wrong for throwing the drink, but Wendy was going way over the top.
It was quite an embarrassing situation at the restaurant, they should always put the ladies in a private room, dinner together always seems to be a scene created.

I did chuckle at Robyn filming the whole scene so she could bring it up later.


----------

